# EDL Birmingham March - 20th - Tomorrow



## Anonymous

EDL march in birmingham tomorrow apparently..

thoughts?


----------



## resten

I hope they all march into a volcano


----------



## BettySwallocks

fools. i know a young lad thats part of it all and he got his jaw broke by a white guy from some anti fascist group :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Grade A pricks. All of em.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Muslamic ray guns. Nuff said.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I think it's handy to have all the knobheads in one place


----------



## AK-26

I'm gonna be there, front of the march all ballied up!


----------



## andyhuggins

politics. I'm out.


----------



## HDU

Comments here so far are great


----------



## Hotdog147

Bellends


----------



## Meatballs79

I've grown up in Belfast were there is segregation and one side battling with the other for reasons they probably don't even understand. My view........... They are all pr**ks and need to Wise da f**k up and get on with your lives.


----------



## AK-26

@zack amin @Ackee&Saltfish @sckeane you man coming to the march?


----------



## huarache

Clueless, cretins of the society, moaning that every other race and nationality has 'taken their jobs'

well EDL if your not chosen for a job over someone from a different country that 1; doesn't speak very good English due to not being born in this country or been given the chance to learn English, 2; will work for less than you and 3; will also do a better job than any of you scummy bastards ever could. then guess what - you shouldn't deserve the fcuking job in the first place, you pieces of sh!t


----------



## huarache

AK-26 said:


> @zack amin @Ackee&Saltfish @sckeane you man coming to the march?


Maybe me and you can get away with it,

But @Ackee&Saltfish is a real *****, he can't get away with it

@rob210180 might be there hahaha


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Good luck to em, they got KTFO last time


----------



## AK-26

sckeane said:


> Maybe me and you can get away with it,
> 
> But @Ackee&Saltfish is a real *****, he can't get away with it
> 
> @rob210180 might be there hahaha


Way I see it if every man brings his boys along we could try and even it out with ethnics and different races.... That would f*ck with their whole point of marching haha


----------



## zack amin

AK-26 said:


> @zack amin @Ackee&Saltfish @sckeane you man coming to the march?


To far of road for me bro, I hit the local ones when I get the chance, always more violent down here lol


----------



## huarache

AK-26 said:


> Way I see it if every man brings his boys along we could try and even it out with ethnics and different races.... That would f*ck with their whole point of marching haha


Haha didn't all them hard EDL brehs go to hassle a muslim building and then the Muslims came out offering cups of tea and then they all mingled?

skivvies


----------



## WilsonR6

The leaders actually make sense in what they say

It's a shame 99% of them are just racist bell ends who want to be intimidating


----------



## Destiny1

Seriously lads the edl was set up because of what happened at wootton Bassett when returning troops were met with extremist muslims with banners say burn in hell not because they took our jobs that's the bnp or nf

Ya they have dic heads in there ranks but some of what they say hits home

I'm ex military and think they are needed the police can only do so much some times you need a few loose mouths to say it how it is


----------



## AK-26

sckeane said:


> Haha didn't all them hard EDL brehs go to hassle a muslim building and then the Muslims came out offering cups of tea and then they all mingled?
> 
> skivvies


Talk about reverse psychology! :lol:

Litterally the dregs of society coming together for that march.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

AK-26 said:


> Talk about reverse psychology! :lol:
> 
> Litterally the dregs of society coming together for that march.


The EDL might get lucky, ramadan and 30 degrees, all the bros will be at home until after 9.30 lol


----------



## AK-26

Mr_Morocco said:


> The EDL might get lucky, ramadan and 30 degrees, all the bros will be at home until after 9.30 lol


Considering you said they got boxed last time it could be them playing it safe and coming out to rant when the guys are all breaking their fast! :lol:


----------



## Keenam

Bloody idiots who don't realise that if their suggestions about dealing with extremists were implemented they'd be the first in the list!


----------



## Sc4mp0

They should have all ended up in an abortions clinic waste bin.


----------



## Thunderstruck

Dr Manhattan said:


> Muslamic ray guns. Nuff said.


Haha that never gets boring, in fact...............HIT IT...........


----------



## Mez

I'm flying out of Birmingham tomorrow. Think it will affect the traffic ?


----------



## Daggaz

Totally agree with the foundation of the EDL it's against Islamic domination.

Muslims have openly admitted they plan to overtake the uk and create a Muslim state with full shahira law!

Buckingham palace is in their sights as to be turned into a mosque and when asked what will the queen do their reply was wear a burka or F off.

Fair enough there is some total nuggets within the EDL but there are minorities in all cultures who simply are nakkas!

Shahira law when it's set's in this country our children, our daughters can have a grown man sleep with them as soon as they have there first period and men can also knock around the woman if they step out of line, now seriously is this what u want? And for people saying it won't ever happen the average non Muslim man in the uk is reproducing at a rate of sommit like 1.2% and the average male Muslim at 5.1% do the math in 20 year or so there will be more Muslims than Christians and they will have the majority vote and turn the uk into an Islamic state!

It's a joke, things like halal meat...... Can only be cut by a Muslim man therefor creating Muslim only lines of work pushing the traditional butcher to the front of the dole cue.

And people need to stop calling people who are against Islam RACISTS! Islam is a religion not a race and any body can follow it.


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Daggaz said:


> Totally agree with the foundation of the EDL it's against Islamic domination.
> 
> Muslims have openly admitted they plan to overtake the uk and create a Muslim state with full shahira law!
> 
> Buckingham palace is in their sights as to be turned into a mosque and when asked what will the queen do their reply was wear a burka or F off.
> 
> Fair enough there is some total nuggets within the EDL but there are minorities in all cultures who simply are nakkas!
> 
> Shahira law when it's set's in this country our children, our daughters can have a grown man sleep with them as soon as they have there first period and men can also knock around the woman if they step out of line, now seriously is this what u want? And for people saying it won't ever happen the average non Muslim man in the uk is reproducing at a rate of sommit like 1.2% and the average male Muslim at 5.1% do the math in 20 year or so there will be more Muslims than Christians and they will have the majority vote and turn the uk into an Islamic state!
> 
> It's a joke, things like halal meat...... Can only be cut by a Muslim man therefor creating Muslim only lines of work pushing the traditional butcher to the front of the dole cue.
> 
> *And people need to stop calling people who are against Islam RACISTS!* Islam is a religion not a race and any body can follow it.


OK. You're not a racist. You're a dribbling bag of ball-sweat, spewing venom and bile based on flawed logic and fallacious anecdotal bull****.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Daggaz said:


> Totally agree with the foundation of the EDL it's against Islamic domination.
> 
> *Muslims have openly admitted they plan to overtake the uk and create a Muslim state with full shahira law!*
> 
> *Buckingham palace is in their sights as to be turned into a mosque and when asked what will the queen do their reply was wear a burka or F off.*
> 
> Fair enough there is some total nuggets within the EDL but there are minorities in all cultures who simply are nakkas!
> 
> *Shahira law when it's set's in this country our children, our daughters can have a grown man sleep with them as soon as they have there first period and men can also knock around the woman if they step out of line, now seriously is this what u want? And for people saying it won't ever happen the average non Muslim man in the uk is reproducing at a rate of sommit like 1.2% and the average male Muslim at 5.1% do the math in 20 year or so there will be more Muslims than Christians and they will have the majority vote and turn the uk into an Islamic state!*
> 
> It's a joke, things like halal meat...... Can only be cut by a Muslim man therefor creating Muslim only lines of work pushing the traditional butcher to the front of the dole cue.
> 
> And people need to stop calling people who are against Islam RACISTS! Islam is a religion not a race and any body can follow it.


ahahahahahahahahahahaha oh **** :lol:










Where you born an ignorant dumb fuk or do you just act it


----------



## Daggaz

Ian_Montrose said:


> OK. You're not a racist. You're a dribbling bag of ball-sweat, spewing venom and bile based on flawed logic and fallacious anecdotal bull****.


Crikey rnt u pulling out the big words!

My opinions are based mostly on facts!

And just for the record, Muslims are the biggest victims of Islam being brain washed into believing all of that drivel

Britain needs to wake up!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Daggaz said:


> Crikey rnt u pulling out the big words!
> 
> My opinions are based mostly on facts!
> 
> And just for the record, Muslims are the biggest victims of Islam being brain washed into believing all of that drivel
> 
> Britain needs to wake up!!


Which part are facts, care to post a link where the population of muslims (3 million out of 63 million) claim that they are going to take over buckingham palace :lol:


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Daggaz said:



> Totally agree with the foundation of the EDL it's against Islamic domination.
> 
> *Muslims have openly admitted they plan to overtake the uk and create a Muslim state with full shahira law!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Buckingham palace is in their sights as to be turned into a mosque and when asked what will the queen do their reply was wear a burka or F off.*
> 
> Fair enough there is some total nuggets within the EDL but there are minorities in all cultures who simply are nakkas!
> 
> *Shahira law when it's set's in this country our children, our daughters can have a grown man sleep with them as soon as they have there first period and men can also knock around the woman if they step out of line, now seriously is this what u want? *And for people saying it won't ever happen the average non Muslim man in the uk is reproducing at a rate of sommit like 1.2% and the average male Muslim at 5.1% do the math in 20 year or so there will be more Muslims than Christians and they will have the majority vote and turn the uk into an Islamic state!
> 
> It's a joke, things like halal meat...... Can only be cut by a Muslim man therefor creating Muslim only lines of work pushing the traditional butcher to the front of the dole cue.
> 
> And people need to stop calling people who are against Islam RACISTS! Islam is a religion not a race and any body can follow it.


Yes...all Muslims want to take over the Uk, turn Buckingham Palace into a mosque and make the Queen wear a burka :no:

And you clearly have a thorough understanding of Sharia law and haven't just pulled bits and bobs from Daily Mail propaganda.

Judging by your infallible wisdom, you'll be on the front line of the march tomorrow then won't you :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Dr Manhattan said:


> Yes...all Muslims want to take over the Uk, turn Buckingham Palace into a mosque and make the Queen wear a burka :no:
> 
> And you clearly have a thorough understanding of Sharia law and haven't just pulled bits and bobs from Daily Mail propaganda.
> 
> Judging by your infallible wisdom, you'll be on the front line of the march tomorrow then won't you :lol:


its them bloody muslamics mate they want to bring their iraqi sharia law and take over the uk, yes thats right 3 million muslims will somehow take over a country with 60million non-muslims :lol:


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Mr_Morocco said:


> its them bloody muslamics mate they want to bring their iraqi sharia law and take over the uk, yes thats right 3 million muslims will somehow take over a country with 60million non-muslims :lol:


I like the bit about the average non Muslim man is reproducing at 1.2%

1.2% of what? What does that even mean :lol:

Don't worry though as it's based on mostly facts. The rest is make believe :tongue:


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Mr_Morocco said:


> its them bloody muslamics mate they want to bring their iraqi sharia law and take over the uk, yes thats right 3 million muslims will somehow take over a country with 60million non-muslims :lol:


You know what...if someone with a bit of intelligence started spouting the hateful sh!t that gets spouted, it might actually be dangerous.

It's a good job it's only idiots that spout such nonsensical mumbo-jumbo. Keeps me amused, but also makes me sad people base their thoughts and opinion on something without actually taking the time to understand what they're talking about.


----------



## barsnack

There apparently protesting against an Irish march in Liverpool tomorrow, should be fun


----------



## IGotTekkers

I wish I could go.

So I can throw rocks at them


----------



## IGotTekkers

Daggaz said:


> Totally agree with the foundation of the EDL it's against Islamic domination.
> 
> Muslims have openly admitted they plan to overtake the uk and create a Muslim state with full shahira law!
> 
> Buckingham palace is in their sights as to be turned into a mosque and when asked what will the queen do their reply was wear a burka or F off.
> 
> Fair enough there is some total nuggets within the EDL but there are minorities in all cultures who simply are nakkas!
> 
> Shahira law when it's set's in this country our children, our daughters can have a grown man sleep with them as soon as they have there first period and men can also knock around the woman if they step out of line, now seriously is this what u want? And for people saying it won't ever happen the average non Muslim man in the uk is reproducing at a rate of sommit like 1.2% and the average male Muslim at 5.1% do the math in 20 year or so there will be more Muslims than Christians and they will have the majority vote and turn the uk into an Islamic state!
> 
> It's a joke, things like halal meat...... Can only be cut by a Muslim man therefor creating Muslim only lines of work pushing the traditional butcher to the front of the dole cue.
> 
> And people need to stop calling people who are against Islam RACISTS! Islam is a religion not a race and any body can follow it.


Sorry mate, biggest pile of pig Shiite iv ever read on here. Sharia law will never be set in this country, it will never be followed, the queen isn't going to offer up her palace as a mosque, and if people choose to buy halal meat over other meat then that's the customers choice, it's called free enterprise.

Iv been hearing this same **** for 10 years, guess what, no Muslim nor any sharia law has ever had any impact on my day to day life. I hate Muslims, but no more than I hate any other cvnt from any other country/race/religion.


----------



## DeskSitter

I reckon a fair portion of the people that march in the EDL do it just because its something to do lol

It's like a day out .. hate on a few Mussies followed by pints and a few lines ''if your're in the mood'' .. what's not to like? Cheaper than the footie


----------



## benno_2010

Was this Islamic takeover prophecised by the Mayans? If not I will not believe it


----------



## MyStyle

Meatballs79 said:


> I've grown up in Belfast were there is segregation and one side battling with the other for reasons they probably don't even understand. My view........... They are all pr**ks and need to Wise da f**k up and get on with your lives.


Too true.

I'm from craigavon myself, with most of my family coming from Belfast. Alot of who served in the PIRA. However that time has passed and if we can do it, why can't everywhere else take note? I have as much protestant friends as I do catholic. People need to wake the f*ck up and get to grips with the fact that no one single race or religion is any different or better than their own.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Daggaz said:


> Totally agree with the foundation of the EDL it's against Islamic domination.
> 
> Muslims have openly admitted they plan to overtake the uk and create a Muslim state with full shahira law!
> 
> Buckingham palace is in their sights as to be turned into a mosque and when asked what will the queen do their reply was wear a burka or F off.
> 
> Fair enough there is some total nuggets within the EDL but there are minorities in all cultures who simply are nakkas!
> 
> Shahira law when it's set's in this country our children, our daughters can have a grown man sleep with them as soon as they have there first period and men can also knock around the woman if they step out of line, now seriously is this what u want? And for people saying it won't ever happen the average non Muslim man in the uk is reproducing at a rate of sommit like 1.2% and the average male Muslim at 5.1% do the math in 20 year or so there will be more Muslims than Christians and they will have the majority vote and turn the uk into an Islamic state!
> 
> It's a joke, things like halal meat...... Can only be cut by a Muslim man therefor creating Muslim only lines of work pushing the traditional butcher to the front of the dole cue.
> 
> And people need to stop calling people who are against Islam RACISTS! Islam is a religion not a race and any body can follow it.


X2

Send them back!!


----------



## IGotTekkers

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> X2
> 
> Send them back!!


Back to where? :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

Is being Muslim a race :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

IGotTekkers said:


> Back to where? :lol:


Haven't quite worked that one out yet :confused1:


----------



## muaythai

Daggaz said:


> Totally agree with the foundation of the EDL it's against Islamic domination.
> 
> Muslims have openly admitted they plan to overtake the uk and create a Muslim state with full shahira law!
> 
> Buckingham palace is in their sights as to be turned into a mosque and when asked what will the queen do their reply was wear a burka or F off.
> 
> Fair enough there is some total nuggets within the EDL but there are minorities in all cultures who simply are nakkas!
> 
> Shahira law when it's set's in this country our children, our daughters can have a grown man sleep with them as soon as they have there first period and men can also knock around the woman if they step out of line, now seriously is this what u want? And for people saying it won't ever happen the average non Muslim man in the uk is reproducing at a rate of sommit like 1.2% and the average male Muslim at 5.1% do the math in 20 year or so there will be more Muslims than Christians and they will have the majority vote and turn the uk into an Islamic state!
> 
> It's a joke, things like halal meat...... Can only be cut by a Muslim man therefor creating Muslim only lines of work pushing the traditional butcher to the front of the dole cue.
> 
> And people need to stop calling people who are against Islam RACISTS! Islam is a religion not a race and any body can follow it.


Come on mate, surely you dont believe this is what the average muslim honestly thinks?


----------



## huarache

muaythai said:


> Come on mate, surely you dont believe this is what the average muslim honestly thinks?


He probably defiantly does, along with all the other dumb ****s that believe what a news paper quotes


----------



## MyStyle

Can we round up every racist & sectarian in the UK/Ireland and gas the scumbags? I reckon that would be a more interesting thread than this.


----------



## benno_2010

A lot of us have ill informed opinions although the subject matter of this one has too many undercurrents that alot of people follow


----------



## iDare

UK = worlds most culturally diverse country...something to celebrate...EDL are just a bunch of miseducated fools. I feel sorry for them, all it takes to live peacefully is to accept and appreciate the differences we all have...without enforcing our viewpoints on the next man/woman. The beauty in all humans are our cultural/physical/lingual/biological differences.

iDare


----------



## benno_2010

iDare said:


> UK = worlds most culturally diverse country...something to celebrate...EDL are just a bunch of miseducated fools. I feel sorry for them, all it takes to live peacefully is to accept and appreciate the differences we all have...without enforcing our viewpoints on the next man/woman. The beauty in all humans are our cultural/physical/lingual/biological differences.
> 
> iDare


This much is true - unfortunately it is the uneducated that often bring the educated down and free will always plays a part but that is the human race for you


----------



## Kaiz

Bunch of uneducated, thick cvunts if you ask me. Stand for absoloutley nothing.


----------



## Kaiz

Please please watch this.. I stand for everything this Man says and so does 98% of Muslims in the entire world.

So stop judging such a beautiful peaceful religion, just like any other over a few stupid pr1ks.








 Daggaz said:


> Totally agree with the foundation of the EDL it's against Islamic domination.
> 
> Muslims have openly admitted they plan to overtake the uk and create a Muslim state with full shahira law!
> 
> Buckingham palace is in their sights as to be turned into a mosque and when asked what will the queen do their reply was wear a burka or F off.
> 
> Fair enough there is some total nuggets within the EDL but there are minorities in all cultures who simply are nakkas!
> 
> Shahira law when it's set's in this country our children, our daughters can have a grown man sleep with them as soon as they have there first period and men can also knock around the woman if they step out of line, now seriously is this what u want? And for people saying it won't ever happen the average non Muslim man in the uk is reproducing at a rate of sommit like 1.2% and the average male Muslim at 5.1% do the math in 20 year or so there will be more Muslims than Christians and they will have the majority vote and turn the uk into an Islamic state!
> 
> It's a joke, things like halal meat...... Can only be cut by a Muslim man therefor creating Muslim only lines of work pushing the traditional butcher to the front of the dole cue.
> 
> And people need to stop calling people who are against Islam RACISTS! Islam is a religion not a race and any body can follow it.


----------



## Sub-Zero

Bunch of scums :2guns:


----------



## Sc4mp0

I wonder if their heads would explode if I wore my kaftan and went on the march with them??


----------



## Sc4mp0

TheBob said:


> How very 70s ... I would stop and watch you if I saw you had a kaftan on... not enough ppl wear them anymore
> 
> Its a bit francis de la tour .... miss jones


Haha I picked it up in Morocco couple years ago, a nice black and gold one.


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Daggaz said:


> Totally agree with the foundation of the EDL it's against Islamic domination.
> 
> Muslims have openly admitted they plan to overtake the uk and create a Muslim state with full shahira law!
> 
> Buckingham palace is in their sights as to be turned into a mosque and when asked what will the queen do their reply was wear a burka or F off.
> 
> Fair enough there is some total nuggets within the EDL but there are minorities in all cultures who simply are nakkas!
> 
> Shahira law when it's set's in this country our children, our daughters can have a grown man sleep with them as soon as they have there first period and men can also knock around the woman if they step out of line, now seriously is this what u want? And for people saying it won't ever happen the average non Muslim man in the uk is reproducing at a rate of sommit like 1.2% and the average male Muslim at 5.1% do the math in 20 year or so there will be more Muslims than Christians and they will have the majority vote and turn the uk into an Islamic state!
> 
> It's a joke, things like halal meat...... Can only be cut by a Muslim man therefor creating Muslim only lines of work pushing the traditional butcher to the front of the dole cue.
> 
> And people need to stop calling people who are against Islam RACISTS! Islam is a religion not a race and any body can follow it.


You my friend are a complete toolbag.


----------



## Heath

I'm off to set up a Christian church in Baghdad

See you guys soon and wish me luck


----------



## Mish




----------



## Mr_Morocco

MutantX said:


> I'm off to set up a Christian church in Baghdad
> 
> See you guys soon and wish me luck


Good luck mate


----------



## Sc4mp0

TheBob said:


> This is not something that should hide... pics or NoKaftan


Your wish is my command, no bullsh1t from me.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Apparently the EDL will be locked inside a pub from 10am till 2pm in city centre, so 4 hours of drinking and riling each other up about muslamic ray guns, great thinking there from the police


----------



## Sc4mp0

Mr_Morocco said:


> Apparently the EDL will be locked inside a pub from 10am till 2pm in city centre, so 4 hours of drinking and riling each other up about muslamic ray guns, great thinking there from the police


You didn't read the rest of the article, did you??

It clearly states "The doors will be then bordered up from the outside, we'll let them go at each other in a survival of the fittest battle before renaming the pub Atlantis and flooding it"


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Sc4mp0 said:


> You didn't read the rest of the article, did you??
> 
> It clearly states "The doors will be then bordered up from the outside, we'll let them go at each other in a survival of the fittest battle before renaming the pub Atlantis and flooding it"


 :lol:


----------



## 1010AD

Remember the nutters they stopped in a car full of bombs knifes and guns well luckily they got that small group so I wouldn't go within a mile of a EDL march coz something will happen one day


----------



## Goosh

sckeane said:


> Clueless, cretins of the society, moaning that every other race and nationality has 'taken their jobs'
> 
> well EDL if your not chosen for a job over someone from a different country that 1; doesn't speak very good English due to not being born in this country or been given the chance to learn English, 2; will work for less than you and 3; will also do a better job than any of you scummy bastards ever could. then guess what - you shouldn't deserve the fcuking job in the first place, you pieces of sh!t


----------



## Fatstuff

The sooner people realise that all religion is nothing but a man made ideology created In a barbaric period where there were no real laws, the better.

It's all an outdated concept of ruling by fear and i do believe some of the what the EDL stand for is true!! (Although I do also believe it's full of bigots and violent haters)

Christianity and Catholicism are just as barbaric it's just that we as a country have moved forwards from it and cherry pick the best bits. Lol


----------



## huarache

Destiny1 said:


> Seriously lads the edl was set up because of what happened at wootton Bassett when returning troops were met with extremist muslims with banners say burn in hell not because they took our jobs that's the bnp or nf
> 
> Ya they have dic heads in there ranks but some of what they say hits home
> 
> I'm ex military and think they are needed the police can only do so much some times you need a few loose mouths to say it how it is


No the EDL was set up because the cretins with no money due to not being ****d to work as they think they should be offered jobs cause they were born here have nothing to do with their useless lives apart from drink and complain about how sh!t life is due to their own doing but blame everyone else for their own issues.

if your not going to help yourself, then shut the fcuk up with your bullsh!t whining

Go out and find a job, oh it's not enough money for you? Fcuking deal with it, just because people are willing to do more hours for less money isn't their fault, it's the same everywhere, every company undercuts everyone, it's called business, monopoly, money making. Not that the majority of the EDL members have a clue what that is because they sit around all day expecting the government to pay for them to do f all.


----------



## Destiny1

sckeane said:


> No the EDL was set up because the cretins with no money due to not being ****d to work as they think they should be offered jobs cause they were born here have nothing to do with their useless lives apart from drink and complain about how sh!t life is due to their own doing but blame everyone else for their own issues.
> 
> if your not going to help yourself, then shut the fcuk up with your bullsh!t whining
> 
> Go out and find a job, oh it's not enough money for you? Fcuking deal with it, just because people are willing to do more hours for less money isn't their fault, it's the same everywhere, every company undercuts everyone, it's called business, monopoly, money making. Not that the majority of the EDL members have a clue what that is because they sit around all day expecting the government to pay for them to do f all.


Your talking **** my friend

Edl was set up by a ex banker who was sickened with what he saw at wootton Bassett

What about the armed forces division do they not work


----------



## huarache

Destiny1 said:


> Your talking **** my friend
> 
> Edl was set up by a ex banker who was sickened with what he saw at wootton Bassett
> 
> What about the armed forces division do they not work


i didnt say anything about the armed forces, although there is a lot to say it would be hard not to generalise in this case so i wont.

it doesnt matter who may of apparently set it up, its how it is now, so im on track


----------



## Sc4mp0

TheBob said:


> Gotta ve the best thing iv seen on ukm for a long time .
> 
> Be better if you are wearing risking a wee bit of ankle porn


Lol, I do actually wear it around the house if I'm honest.

When I'm feeling really kinky I wear a backpack, strap the TV remote control to my chest, press the Power button killing 1000 infidels and myself and then I pretend my missus is 1 of the 72 virgins I was promised and bone her.


----------



## Poke

MutantX said:


> I'm off to set up a Christian church in Baghdad
> 
> See you guys soon and wish me luck


I know not a serious comment, but you cant really compare that to building a mosk in England.

Pretty much everyone (or a huge majority of people) in Baghdad are religious and their religion is Islam.

While in the UK, a large majority of people aren't religious, so for them to build a mosk in our country, it shouldn't concern us as it isn't against our religion and if you are a christian it still doesnt concern you if there is a mosk a mile or 2 away because Christianity is not the same as Islam, Christians tolerate allot more then Muslims who's religion is extremely strict and they can be easily offended by other religions.

Them building a mosk in this country to you and me is the same as them building a shop in this country.... And if you dont like them having shops in our (*or their*) country you are racist.

I dont mind the muslims in our country, the ones who go to mosks have beards and wear the white robes (lol) and are heavily religious, they are generally decent good people and dont in any way do anything to me or to annoy me.

What I don't like is the new generation sons of said muslims who aren't seriously religious and hang around in 'paks' and don't associate with white people and have no respect for them. They are racist cvnts.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

M.O.S.Q.U.E


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> M.O.S.Q.U.E


I don't see it having the same appeal as Y.M.C.A. Most of the letters are far too hard to incorporate into a dance.


----------



## guvnor82

I partly understand where the edl are coming from when you see muslims burning our flag in our country and areas in city's where non muslims aren't aloud to walk down for fear of having sh1t kicked out of them. That said they go about things totally the wrong way and come across as bigots and drunken yobs.

Factory where a m8 of mine worked was full of muslims he didn't have problem with any of them the day 9/11 happened he everyone of them was cheering and shouting racist remarks and high fiving each each other. Now tell me that wouldn't get up your back cus I know 4 fact if I work there someone would had there head kicked in that day.

That said I know quite few Muslim lads who are decent hard working people who wouldn't dream of acting this way.

By the way I not racist before you all get on your high horses iv got black, Chinese, m8s and one of fittest girls i ever went out with black.


----------



## mikep81

MutantX said:


> I'm off to set up a Christian church in Baghdad
> 
> See you guys soon and wish me luck





Poke said:


> I know not a serious comment, but you cant really compare that to building a mosk in England.
> 
> Pretty much everyone (or a huge majority of people) in Baghdad are religious and their religion is Islam.
> 
> While in the UK, a large majority of people aren't religious, so for them to build a mosk in our country, it shouldn't concern us as it isn't against our religion and if you are a christian it still doesnt concern you if there is a mosk a mile or 2 away because Christianity is not the same as Islam, Christians tolerate allot more then Muslims who's religion is extremely strict and they can be easily offended by other religions.
> 
> Them building a mosk in this country to you and me is the same as them building a shop in this country.... And if you dont like them having shops in our (*or their*) country you are racist.
> 
> I dont mind the muslims in our country, the ones who go to mosks have beards and wear the white robes (lol) and are heavily religious, they are generally decent good people and dont in any way do anything to me or to annoy me.
> 
> What I don't like is the new generation sons of said muslims who aren't seriously religious and hang around in 'paks' and don't associate with white people and have no respect for them. They are racist cvnts.


There are actually a few Christian churches in Iraq, particularly in Baghdad where they are quite "Westernised" as some would say. Obviously there are lot less these days then there were 10 years ago though.

As for the EDL. Well when you look at the bare bones of what they're saying a lot of it does make sense. Their problem is that their own ignorance and lack of self education on the matter which causes them to tar all Muslims with the same brush. If they did some proper research trying as best they can to keep a neutral attitude whilst doing so then they'd realise that the extremist part of Islam is only followed by a small percentage and is also condemned by a fair amount of Muslims in the UK!


----------



## Fatstuff

guvnor82 said:


> I partly understand where the edl are coming from when you see muslims burning our flag in our country and areas in city's where non muslims aren't aloud to walk down for fear of having sh1t kicked out of them. That said they go about things totally the wrong way and come across as bigots and drunken yobs.
> 
> Factory where a m8 of mine worked was full of muslims he didn't have problem with any of them the day 9/11 happened he everyone of them was cheering and shouting racist remarks and high fiving each each other. Now tell me that wouldn't get up your back cus I know 4 fact if I work there someone would had there head kicked in that day.
> 
> That said I know quite few Muslim lads who are decent hard working people who wouldn't dream of acting this way.
> 
> By the way I not racist before you all get on your high horses iv got black, Chinese, Asian m8s and one of fittest girls i ever went out with black.


Mate, that cheering happened by a Muslim at our place aswell. Fcuking sick!!!


----------



## guvnor82

Fatstuff said:


> Mate, that cheering happened by a Muslim at our place aswell. Fcuking sick!!!


Swear I would of dropped the cnut if of been there horrible [email protected]


----------



## Fatstuff

guvnor82 said:


> Swear I would of dropped the cnut if of been there horrible [email protected]


If it weren't such a valuable job to lose m8, I'm sure most ppl would of.


----------



## Fatstuff

georgey said:


> Please please watch this.. I stand for everything this Man says and so does 98% of Muslims in the entire world.
> 
> So stop judging such a beautiful peaceful religion, just like any other over a few stupid pr1ks.


There's no such thing as a peaceful religion, near enough every holy book is full of rape, murder and incest and each intolerable of non believers (to the point of murdering them)

I agree that millions of Muslims (and other religious ppl)are peaceful, I'm sure that's the case but IMO that's more to do with how they are raised rather than cherry picked items out of a massively sinister book!


----------



## muaythai

guvnor82 said:


> By the way I not racist before you all get on your high horses iv got black, Chinese, Asian m8s and one of fittest girls i ever went out with black.


That was my sister you [email protected]!


----------



## guvnor82

I won't tell what I did to back passage then


----------



## Pain2Gain

Daggaz said:


> Totally agree with the foundation of the EDL it's against Islamic domination.
> 
> Muslims have openly admitted they plan to overtake the uk and create a Muslim state with full shahira law!
> 
> Buckingham palace is in their sights as to be turned into a mosque and when asked what will the queen do their reply was wear a burka or F off.
> 
> Fair enough there is some total nuggets within the EDL but there are minorities in all cultures who simply are nakkas!
> 
> Shahira law when it's set's in this country our children, our daughters can have a grown man sleep with them as soon as they have there first period and men can also knock around the woman if they step out of line, now seriously is this what u want? And for people saying it won't ever happen the average non Muslim man in the uk is reproducing at a rate of sommit like 1.2% and the average male Muslim at 5.1% do the math in 20 year or so there will be more Muslims than Christians and they will have the majority vote and turn the uk into an Islamic state!
> 
> It's a joke, things like halal meat...... Can only be cut by a Muslim man therefor creating Muslim only lines of work pushing the traditional butcher to the front of the dole cue.
> 
> And people need to stop calling people who are against Islam RACISTS! Islam is a religion not a race and any body can follow it.


Well I'm glad someone has the common sense and balls to say what's really happening, the views on mass of this forum are so funny at times, last time all this was around it was about 50/50 split but as at the moment the flavour of the month members happen to be non white suddenly every man and his dog is up in arms against it all.

Talk about an easily sway able demographic


----------



## resten

Daggaz said:


> Totally agree with the foundation of the EDL it's against Islamic domination.
> 
> *Muslims have openly admitted they plan to overtake the uk* and create a Muslim state with full shahira law!
> 
> *Buckingham palace is in their sights as to be turned into a mosque and when asked what will the queen do their reply was wear a burka or F off.*
> 
> Fair enough there is some total nuggets within the EDL but there are minorities in all cultures who simply are nakkas!
> 
> Shahira law when it's set's in this country our children, our daughters can have a grown man sleep with them as soon as they have there first period and men can also knock around the woman if they step out of line, now seriously is this what u want? *And for people saying it won't ever happen the average non Muslim man in the uk is reproducing at a rate of sommit like 1.2% and the average male Muslim at 5.1% do the math in 20 year or so there will be more Muslims than Christians and they will have the majority vote and turn the uk into an Islamic state!*
> 
> It's a joke, things like halal meat...... Can only be cut by a Muslim man *therefor creating Muslim only lines of work pushing the traditional butcher to the front of the dole c*ue.
> 
> And people need to stop calling people who are against Islam RACISTS! Islam is a religion not a race and any body can follow it.





Pain2Gain said:


> Well I'm glad someone has the common sense and balls to say what's really happening


Oh yea?


----------



## Ashcrapper

since signing up with EDF I quite frankly, haven't looked back. best decision I have made in a long time


----------



## Ashcrapper

TheBob said:


> Don't tell me its been electrifying & enlightening


Sorry Bob, no idea what you're talking about


----------



## Ian_Montrose

You want to see what some of these damn Muslims are up to. Check this one out. Comes over here, blatantly steals gold right in front of us and then, well, just look at how he disrespects our national flag:


----------



## resten

Ian_Montrose said:


> You want to see what some of these damn Muslims are up to. Check this one out. Comes over here, blatantly steals gold right in front of us and then, well, just look at how he disrespects our national flag:
> 
> View attachment 129629


Cheating cvnt only won because of his muslamic ray gun


----------



## Ashcrapper

Daggaz said:


> Buckingham palace is in their sights as to be turned into a mosque and when asked what will the queen do their reply was wear a burka or F off.


if they fit a water slide from the roof I'm all for this


----------



## Pain2Gain

resten said:


> Oh yea?


See your catching on


----------



## Rob68

Ashcrapper said:


> since signing up with EDF I quite frankly, haven't looked back. best decision I have made in a long time


Do you get a freebie starter pack when you sign up ?


----------



## resten

Pain2Gain said:


> See your catching on


I suggest you change your daily paper from The Mail to The Guardian. You might not have such a perverse, skewed view then.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Rob68 said:


> Do you get a freebie starter pack when you sign up ?


that's none of your business and I'd prefer it if you stayed out of my private affairs


----------



## Rob68

Ashcrapper said:


> that's none of your business and I'd prefer it if you stayed out of my private affairs


You did didnt you :sneaky2:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Rob68 said:


> You did didnt you :sneaky2:


yes Robert. yes I did


----------



## Pain2Gain

resten said:


> I suggest you change your daily paper from The Mail to The Guardian. You might not have such a perverse, skewed view then.


Mate I don't have a perverse skewed view of anything I have my view and to the obvious dismay of many in this land these days I have the balls to stand behind it,reading a newspaper is not going change what I see happening everyday with my own eyes, when that changes maybe my view on things may do to untill then keep tomorrow's chip wrappers for the lemmings of the land.


----------



## resten

Pain2Gain said:


> Mate I don't have a perverse skewed view of anything I have my view and to the obvious dismay of many in this land these days I have the balls to stand behind it,reading a newspaper is not going change what I see happening everyday with my own eyes, when that changes maybe my view on things may do to untill then keep tomorrow's chip wrappers for the lemmings of the land.


I just died a little inside


----------



## Ashcrapper

Pain2Gain said:


> Mate I don't have a perverse skewed view of anything I have my view and to the obvious dismay of many in this land these days I have the balls to stand behind it,reading a newspaper is not going change what I see happening everyday with my own eyes, when that changes maybe my view on things may do to untill then keep tomorrow's chip wrappers for the lemmings of the land.


tell us more about what's happening mate


----------



## Gym Bunny

Just read the whole thread and suddenly I'm having American History X flashbacks. I wonder why?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Gym Bunny said:


> Just read the whole thread and suddenly I'm having American History X flashbacks. I wonder why?


no idea gym bunny but it's quite worrying isn't it


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ashcrapper said:


> no idea gym bunny but it's quite worrying isn't it


Very worrying.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Gym Bunny said:


> Just read the whole thread and suddenly I'm having American History X flashbacks. I wonder why?


And did the thought of American History X remind you to book an appointment with the dentist?


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Ashcrapper said:


> tell us more about what's happening mate


I'd particularly like to know where one can still get chips wrapped in newspaper. I used to love that. The way it soaked up the vinegar and gave you something to read on the last bus home after a night out. You just don't get that with the polystyrene boxes that all my local chippie's use.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Ian_Montrose said:


> I'd particularly like to know where one can still get chips wrapped in newspaper. I used to love that. The way it soaked up the vinegar and gave you something to read on the last bus home after a night out. You just don't get that with the polystyrene boxes that all my local chippie's use.


I know mate, never been the same since these muslims came over and ruined everything :no:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Pain2Gain said:


> Well I'm glad someone has the common sense and balls to say what's really happening, the views on mass of this forum are so funny at times, last time all this was around it was about 50/50 split but as at the moment the flavour of the month members happen to be non white suddenly every man and his dog is up in arms against it all.
> 
> Talk about an easily sway able demographic


I love you man :lol:


----------



## Pain2Gain

Gym Bunny said:


> Just read the whole thread and suddenly I'm having American History X flashbacks. I wonder why?


Indeed there's a few round here I'd love make bite the curb


----------



## resten

Pain2Gain said:


> Indeed there's a few round here I'd love make bite the curb


The Muslim members?


----------



## guvnor82

Lad I know just posted on fb it's starting to kick off a little up there.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Pain2Gain said:


> Indeed there's a few round here I'd love make bite the curb


stop being so cryptic and snidey and have the balls to come out with the twisted shit you think like your friend daggaz


----------



## AK-26

Pain2Gain said:


> Indeed there's a few round here I'd love make bite the curb


For real?

Come on you can't just say that and not name them!


----------



## Pain2Gain

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I love you man :lol:


Reciprocating the love


----------



## Pain2Gain

AK-26 said:


> For real?
> 
> Come on you can't just say that and not name them!


For real!

Not here though lol I meant in my neighbourhood


----------



## Pain2Gain

resten said:


> The Muslim members?


If thy hold the same views as the extrimists Muslims err line em up I'll go fetch my boots!



Ashcrapper said:


> stop being so cryptic and snidey and have the balls to come out with the twisted shit you think like your friend daggaz


Nothing cryptic snidey or anything else about it if I have something to say ill say it always have not gonna change now, but I should of been more clear in the meaning totally not related to any one here I meant the horrible cnuts that live around my way.


----------



## Poke

mikep81 said:


> There are actually a few Christian churches in Iraq, particularly in Baghdad where they are quite "Westernised" as some would say. Obviously there are lot less these days then there were 10 years ago though.
> 
> As for the EDL. Well when you look at the bare bones of what they're saying a lot of it does make sense. Their problem is that their own ignorance and lack of self education on the matter which causes them to tar all Muslims with the same brush. If they did some proper research trying as best they can to keep a neutral attitude whilst doing so then they'd realise that the extremist part of Islam is only followed by a small percentage and is also condemned by a fair amount of Muslims in the UK!


I dont have a huge problem with the political stance of EDL, but that isnt EDL (its what it should be, but isnt) EDL is full of racists pricks who dont even consider what EDL is actually suppose to about.


----------



## robzombie

sckeane said:


> Maybe me and you can get away with it,
> 
> But @Ackee&Saltfish is a real *****, he can't get away with it
> 
> @rob210180 might be there hahaha


Thanks for the mention..


----------



## Ashcrapper

rob211080 said:


> Thanks for the mention..


Afternoon Rob, you enjoying the good weather?


----------



## robzombie

Not really.


----------



## Breda

rob211080 said:


> Not really.


Dont let it put a dampner on the march tho will u.

Hope you and your pals manage have had a good turn out


----------



## robzombie

Breda said:


> Dont let it put a dampner on the march tho will u.
> 
> Hope you and your pals manage have had a good turn out


I'm not in the EDL.


----------



## AK-26

rob211080 said:


> I'm not in the EDL.


Oh sh*t we got ourselves an EDL reject!!! :lol:


----------



## Breda

rob211080 said:


> I'm not in the EDL.


How come?


----------



## robzombie

AK-26 said:


> Oh sh*t we got ourselves an EDL reject!!! :lol:


I've never been in the EDL so i've never been rejected by them.


----------



## Breda

Lets hear him out good sir, dont start the mockery just yet


----------



## robzombie

Breda said:


> How come?


I not that bothered with them and i've never been asked.


----------



## husky

Ashcrapper said:


> Afternoon Rob, you enjoying the good weather?


he'll not be wanting to top up his tan-wouldn't want to get too brown would he.


----------



## robzombie

husky said:


> he'll not be wanting to top up his tan-wouldn't want to get too brown would he.


LOL,no i wouldn't.


----------



## Smitch

Ian_Montrose said:


> I don't see it having the same appeal as Y.M.C.A. Most of the letters are far too hard to incorporate into a dance.


Yeah, the Q would be tricky, you'd have to try and make some kind of hoop above your head with your arms and kick both legs out to one side whilst jumping in the air.

Could be difficult after a few beers, would probably be OK for the Muslims though as they don't drink.


----------



## Breda

rob211080 said:


> I not that bothered with them and i've never been asked.


Thats because you're a bit timid, you run off your mouth with like minded people but when around people with rational thought you just blend into the back ground like a coward

Your cv is weak, you have no references step up your game, spout your sh!te at every given opportunity and you might get an invite


----------



## robzombie

Breda said:


> Thats because you're a bit timid, you run off your mouth with like minded people but when around people with rational thought you just blend into the back ground like a coward
> 
> Your cv is weak, you have no references step up your game, spout your sh!te at every given opportunity and you might get an invite


Yes,ok.


----------



## husky

rob i wanna ask you your opinion on something - regarding some of the comments attributed to you from other forums- what would you say/do if a loved one had an accident and needed a lifesaving blood transfusion and the only available blood was from one of my black brothers/sisters? would you go ahead and accept the life saving treatment or say no and allow a loved one to die-not trying to trip u up but just wondering what you'd do.


----------



## Breda

rob211080 said:


> Yes,ok.


Good man


----------



## robzombie

husky said:


> rob i wanna ask you your opinion on something - regarding some of the comments attributed to you from other forums- what would you say/do if a loved one had an accident and needed a lifesaving blood transfusion and the only available blood was from one of my black brothers/sisters? would you go ahead and accept the life saving treatment or say no and allow a loved one to die-not trying to trip u up but just wondering what you'd do.


No i would not accept it.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/local-news/edl-supporters-injured-in-birmingham-5164413

Bunch of thick thugs

"Minutes after EDL leader Tommy Robinson began his speech in Centenary Square some of the crowd began clashing with police - pulling down fences around the new Library of Birmingham construction site.

Others pushed a portable toilet around the crowded streets."


----------



## resten

rob211080 said:


> No i would not accept it.


Good.

I'm glad to see Darwinism is still live and well.

We can all live in hope eh


----------



## husky

rob211080 said:


> No i would not accept it.


Thats a really sad thing for me to read , maybe you've never lost someone so you have never experienced loss- cant believe it to be honest- maybe you should leave this forum as its built on brotherhood and sharing not hate and seperation-either that or everyone should ignore you that way you have no interaction with the decent people.


----------



## resten

husky said:


> Thats a really sad thing for me to read , maybe you've never lost someone so you have never experienced loss- cant believe it to be honest-* maybe you should leave this forum* as its built on brotherhood and sharing not hate and seperation-either that or everyone should ignore you that way you have no interaction with the decent people.


This.


----------



## robzombie

husky said:


> Thats a really sad thing for me to read , maybe you've never lost someone so you have never experienced loss- cant believe it to be honest- maybe you should leave this forum as its built on brotherhood and sharing not hate and seperation-either that or everyone should ignore you that way you have no interaction with the decent people.


I've lost a few close friends and family members prematurely to various reasons(medical and accidental).I don't consider myself that racist i'm more of a seperatist.


----------



## resten

rob211080 said:


> I've lost a few close friends and family members prematurely to various reasons(medical and accidental).I don't consider myself that racist i'm more of a seperatist.


Black people should sit at the back of the bus yea?


----------



## jaycue2u

rob211080 said:


> No i would not accept it.


Fvck me that's cold! Good luck getting any medical attention in the future, the vast majority of the doctors / nurses in my local hospitals are immigrants, so you would be fvcked around here!


----------



## Breda

resten said:


> Black people should sit at the back of the bus yea?


Nah man we should have a separate bus


----------



## robzombie

resten said:


> Black people should sit at the back of the bus yea?


No.


----------



## resten

Breda said:


> Nah man we should have a separate bus












Am I allowed on your bus?


----------



## resten

rob211080 said:


> No.


I thought you said you were a "seperatist" [sic]


----------



## James s

rob211080 said:


> I've lost a few close friends and family members prematurely to various reasons(medical and accidental).I don't consider myself that racist i'm more of a *seperatist*.


----------



## Breda

resten said:


> Am I allowed on your bus?


Everyone is welcome bro we aint separatist


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Wahgwan @rob211080


----------



## jaycue2u

resten said:


> Black people should sit at the back of the bus yea?


 Rob already has his own bus :thumb:


----------



## husky

rob211080 said:


> I've lost a few close friends and family members prematurely to various reasons(medical and accidental).I don't consider myself that racist i'm more of a seperatist.


Then you dont belong in the bodybuilding environment- its about everyone working together pushing each other to improve-honestly i cant understand why you are still coming on here when you know the feelings of the majority of people towards you because of the views you have. Separatism goes against everything that bodybuilding stands for -you dont belong here anymore in my view.


----------



## Pain2Gain

Ian_Montrose said:


> I'd particularly like to know where one can still get chips wrapped in newspaper. I used to love that. The way it soaked up the vinegar and gave you something to read on the last bus home after a night out. You just don't get that with the polystyrene boxes that all my local chippie's use.


Iron ridge gorge chippy they still do

And Victorian fryer in telford still do

There you go matey with his guardian tripe has some where to send them now win win


----------



## robzombie

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Wahgwan @rob211080


I'm OK.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

rob211080 said:


> I'm OK.


We friends?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Pain2Gain said:


> Iron ridge gorge chippy they still do
> 
> And Victorian fryer in telford still do
> 
> There you go matey with his guardian tripe has some where to send them now win win


Makes me laugh how people like you talk about balls and saying what you think etc, but you aint really said sh!t in this thread, also @essexboy tends to like these sort of comments in these threads yet he never posts what he truely things either


----------



## Dr Manhattan

rob211080 said:


> No i would not accept it.


You do know that black people still have red blood. It isn't any darker and if your family member took it, they wouldn't dye.

Would you let them have blood from aristocracy? As apparently they have blue blood.


----------



## robzombie

husky said:


> Then you dont belong in the bodybuilding environment- its about everyone working together pushing each other to improve-honestly i cant understand why you are still coming on here when you know the feelings of the majority of people towards you because of the views you have. Separatism goes against everything that bodybuilding stands for -you dont belong here anymore in my view.


I'm not a bodybuilder,i'm in to physical fitness and my views should be welcomed in the general forum as it's not really geared for bodybuilding chat.


----------



## jaycue2u

Dr Manhattan said:


> You do know that black people still have red blood. It isn't any darker and if your family member took it, they wouldn't *dye*.


Very sly


----------



## robzombie

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> We friends?


Yes if you want,I have no problems with blacks in general.


----------



## Pain2Gain

Ashcrapper said:


> tell us more about what's happening mate


Where would you like me to start an a good place would be the take away I can see as I type this where a gang of Muslim men used it for the raping and prostitution of children our children!

The taxi drivers that would groom and enter these kids into abuse with drugs and alcohol and beat them if they refused!

The Muslim father that beat his daughter to the brink of death because she was becoming to westernised that lives to streets away.

The muslin husband that did the same to his wife because she went out alone also same street.

The Muslim drug dealers that have turned parts of this area into dens of ****

The gang leaders having crack whores openly on the streets where before there were none

That's not even the tip of the iceberg either so you wanna except this sh1t because you don't have any back bone carry on but me I'd rather stand with those who aren't ready to let this go on any more! Its disgusting and a fcuking joke that were to affraid to do oat about because we might be called what a racist! Shame on you is all I can say.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

rob211080 said:


> Yes if you want,I have no problems with blacks in general.


Do you only have a problem with the african type? And if yes why is that as many moons ago my family did come from some african village


----------



## Dr Manhattan

jaycue2u said:


> Very sly


Why thank you sir :stuart:


----------



## husky

rob211080 said:


> I'm not a bodybuilder,i'm in to physical fitness and my views should be welcomed in the general forum as it's not really geared for bodybuilding chat.


Welcomed!- aye about as welcomed as you are here, get your coat, your time on this forum is coming to an end.


----------



## resten

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Do you only have a problem with the african type? And if yes why is that as many moons ago my family did come from some african village


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://edsoftfilms.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/****a_kinte.jpg&key=075738d3c4335371d2418d0a9bdcf598a970309b80fb38c4753a4d5e160ac1c2


----------



## zack amin

You guys meddling this **** without me? Not even a mention? IN


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Pain2Gain said:


> Where would you like me to start an a good place would be the take away I can see as I type this where a gang of Muslim men used it for the raping and prostitution of children *our children*!
> 
> The taxi drivers that would groom and enter these kids into abuse with drugs and alcohol and beat them if they refused!
> 
> The Muslim father that *beat his daughter to the brink of death* because she was becoming to westernised that lives to streets away.
> 
> The muslin *husband that did the same to his wife* because she went out alone also same street.
> 
> The Muslim *drug dealers that have turned parts of this area into dens of *****
> 
> The gang leaders having crack whores openly on the streets where before there were none
> 
> That's not even the tip of the iceberg either so you wanna except this sh1t because you don't have any back bone carry on but me I'd rather stand with those who aren't ready to let this go on any more! Its disgusting and a fcuking joke that were to affraid to do oat about because we might be called what a racist! Shame on you is all I can say.


I didn't know you and @Ashcrapper had children together, but I'm sorry they were raped. That's not good at all.

As for the other crimes, forget the reason for which they were done...unless you think there are some acceptable circumstance in which it is ok to beat a daughter or wife, or take over an area dealing drugs. If you do, I'd like to hear these acceptable circumstances.

Personally I don't think there are any.

I'm also well aware that many people of many backgrounds (including white British would you believe) have carried out such crimes before as well.

Perhaps the Muslims told them to do it...as that way we could blame the Muslims for that too


----------



## Paz1982

husky said:


> rob i wanna ask you your opinion on something - regarding some of the comments attributed to you from other forums- what would you say/do if a loved one had an accident and needed a lifesaving blood transfusion and the only available blood was from one of my black brothers/sisters? would you go ahead and accept the life saving treatment or say no and allow a loved one to die-not trying to trip u up but just wondering what you'd do.





rob211080 said:


> No i would not accept it.


as 'separatist' as you think this is, it does in fact make you very narrow minded and 100% racist... its actually pathetic to think that people in this day and age would actually think like that. I feel sorry for you


----------



## zack amin

Pain2Gain said:


> Where would you like me to start an a good place would be the take away I can see as I type this where a gang of Muslim men used it for the raping and prostitution of children our children!
> 
> The taxi drivers that would groom and enter these kids into abuse with drugs and alcohol and beat them if they refused!
> 
> The Muslim father that beat his daughter to the brink of death because she was becoming to westernised that lives to streets away.
> 
> The muslin husband that did the same to his wife because she went out alone also same street.
> 
> The Muslim drug dealers that have turned parts of this area into dens of ****
> 
> The gang leaders having crack whores openly on the streets where before there were none
> 
> That's not even the tip of the iceberg either so you wanna except this sh1t because you don't have any back bone carry on but me I'd rather stand with those who aren't ready to let this go on any more! Its disgusting and a fcuking joke that were to affraid to do oat about because we might be called what a racist! Shame on you is all I can say.


I'm with you mate fcukin moslamics coming round here taking the paper out of our chippy and replacing it with polystyrene, fcuking ******* and brownies taking over the areas, I'm gonna sit here and do nnothing, but be really angry and make a point on an internet forum


----------



## husky

Paz1982 said:


> as 'separatist' as you think this is, it does in fact make you very narrow minded and 100% racist... its actually pathetic to think that people in this day and age would actually think like that. I feel sorry for you


I said it before mate and his comments prove it he is mentally ill-and a c.unt.


----------



## robzombie

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Do you only have a problem with the african type? And if yes why is that as many moons ago my family did come from some african village


No it's the race card,affirmative action type i have a problem with.Diane Abott springs to mind.


----------



## husky

zack amin said:


> I'm with you mate fcukin moslamics coming round here taking the paper out of our chippy and replacing it with polystyrene, fcuking ******* and brownies taking over the areas, I'm gonna sit here and do nnothing, but be really angry and make a point on an internet forum


and you forgot charging an extra 30p for separate sauce and salad


----------



## resten

husky said:


> and you forgot charging an extra 30p for separate sauce and salad


Animals!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

zack amin said:


> I'm with you mate fcukin moslamics coming round here taking the paper out of our chippy and replacing it with polystyrene, fcuking ******* and brownies taking over the areas, I'm gonna sit here and do nnothing, but be really angry and make a point on an internet forum


those cnuts have the cheek to sell fish and chips for 99p


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

rob211080 said:


> No it's the race card,affirmative action type i have a problem with.Diane Abott springs to mind.


Whilst im also not the greatest fan of dianne abbot, i aslo recall a post in which you said "i cant stand *******" me being a ****** is confused why you didnt specify by saying dianne abbot, and how about "f*ck off you black c*nt" was that to dianne abbot too?


----------



## resten

Mr_Morocco said:


> those cnuts have the cheek to sell fish and chips for 99p


And how dare they keep their shops open for extended hours on Sundays?!


----------



## zack amin

husky said:


> and you forgot charging an extra 30p for separate sauce and salad


they have the fcuking cheek to sell brown sauce and red sauce, apparently I cant buy mayonnaise in an English chippy brown sauce only for *******



Mr_Morocco said:


> those cnuts have the cheek to sell fish and chips for 99p


must be that imported fish they bring back from the village, I don't like it. tastes abit 'curryish'


----------



## Pain2Gain

Dr Manhattan said:


> I didn't know you and @Ashcrapper had children together, but I'm sorry they were raped. That's not good at all.
> 
> As for the other crimes, forget the reason for which they were done...unless you think there are some acceptable circumstance in which it is ok to beat a daughter or wife, or take over an area dealing drugs. If you do, I'd like to hear these acceptable circumstances.
> 
> Personally I don't think there are any.
> 
> I'm also well aware that many people of many backgrounds (including white British would you believe) have carried out such crimes before as well.
> 
> Perhaps the Muslims told them to do it...as that way we could blame the Muslims for that too


What the **** are you on about!?

Acceptable do I sound like I think it's acceptable? Our children as in white British girls yeah you ain't got kids though have you or comments like that you'd keep to yourself if you do I feel sorry for them.

As for the rest of your post congratulations on been the prefect brainwashed citizenie just another mug


----------



## atencorps

Pain2Gain said:


> Where would you like me to start an a good place would be the take away I can see as I type this where a gang of Muslim men used it for the raping and prostitution of children our children!
> 
> The taxi drivers that would groom and enter these kids into abuse with drugs and alcohol and beat them if they refused!
> 
> The Muslim father that beat his daughter to the brink of death because she was becoming to westernised that lives to streets away.
> 
> The muslin husband that did the same to his wife because she went out alone also same street.
> 
> The Muslim drug dealers that have turned parts of this area into dens of ****
> 
> The gang leaders having crack whores openly on the streets where before there were none
> 
> That's not even the tip of the iceberg either so you wanna except this sh1t because you don't have any back bone carry on but me I'd rather stand with those who aren't ready to let this go on any more! Its disgusting and a fcuking joke that were to affraid to do oat about because we might be called what a racist! Shame on you is all I can say.


Dude you can't blame a whole religion for what some inbred criminal types doing. Islam is just like christianity and you get various degrees of beliefs and intelligence levels. How many drug dealers or rapists or pedo's etc are christian ?. the only reason you hear at the moment about muslim pedo's is because they are muslim. all the english ones are not widely publicised unless you live in that community and your local paper writes about it,

I live in Luton and like most people I think people shouldnt be walking around with a full veil that you see all the time from muslim women. I see eastern europeans driving around with non british cars and no insurance/tax yet the police don't stop them. I don't go blaming the whole of eastern europe or all of the muslim world.

England conquered most of the world and looted, having 'foreigners' in england is the price you pay. you can't hate one people who want to come to europe to earn more money and have nice things like you do.

At the end of the day I challenge any racist to take one of those blood tests that tell you from where you originate from and they will find they arent 100% 'british". you'd be surprised how many famous people you think are british but they have recent ancestors from other countries (prince william has indian blood from his mothers side dating back less than 100 years, micheal portillo is part greek etc).

when you actually listen to the founder of EDL (he did a few interviews on BBC recently ) he comes across with some sensible ideas but somehow most EDL members seem to be short of a few IQ and want to blame others for their lack of prospects , lack of jobs.

a recent statistic said immigrants pay more tax on average than 'brits" http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ebcb21f6-d44a-11e2-a464-00144feab7de.html


----------



## Mish

In4lock


----------



## zack amin

atencorps said:


> Dude you can't blame a whole religion for what some inbred criminal types doing. Islam is just like christianity and you get various degrees of beliefs and intelligence levels. How many drug dealers or rapists or pedo's etc are christian ?. the only reason you hear at the moment about muslim pedo's is because they are muslim. all the english ones are not widely publicised unless you live in that community and your local paper writes about it,
> 
> I live in Luton and like most people I think people shouldnt be walking around with a full veil that you see all the time from muslim women. I see eastern europeans driving around with non british cars and no insurance/tax yet the police don't stop them. I don't go blaming the whole of eastern europe or all of the muslim world.
> 
> England conquered most of the world and looted, having 'foreigners' in england is the price you pay. you can't hate one people who want to come to europe to earn more money and have nice things like you do.
> 
> At the end of the day I challenge any racist to take one of those blood tests that tell you from where you originate from and they will find they arent 100% 'british". you'd be surprised how many famous people you think are british but they have recent ancestors from other countries (prince william has indian blood from his mothers side dating back less than 100 years, micheal portillo is part greek etc).
> 
> when you actually listen to the founder of EDL (he did a few interviews on BBC recently ) he comes across with some sensible ideas but somehow most EDL members seem to be short of a few IQ and want to blame others for their lack of prospects , lack of jobs.
> 
> a recent statistic said immigrants pay more tax on average than 'brits" http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ebcb21f6-d44a-11e2-a464-00144feab7de.html


don't you come round here with your commen sence, me and @Pain2Gain are going ****** bashing, you guys carry on eating your kebabs


----------



## Mish

@Breda @Ackee&Saltfish

I just asked Mrs Mish if she's knows how to speak pa-t-os.

She's in stitches. I am whiter than white it would appear.










come at me (no on me Ackee  )


----------



## zack amin

Mish said:


> @Breda @Ackee&Saltfish
> 
> I just asked Mrs Mish if she's knows how to speak pa-t-os.
> 
> She's in stitches. I am whiter than white it would appear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come at me (no on me Ackee  )


your like an adopted cousin whos pretty much officially a *****, I bet you were an albino in a previous life, lol @ ackee wants a real *****


----------



## jaycue2u

Pain2Gain said:


> congratulations on been the prefect brainwashed citizenie just another mug


Oh the irony


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Mish said:


> @Breda @Ackee&Saltfish
> 
> I just asked Mrs Mish if she's knows how to speak pa-t-os.
> 
> She's in stitches. I am whiter than white it would appear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come at me (no on me Ackee  )












Bomboooclaart star kiss me back foot!!

by the way i never heard of "patos"


----------



## Breda

Mish said:


> @Breda @Ackee&Saltfish
> 
> I just asked Mrs Mish if she's knows how to speak pa-t-os.
> 
> She's in stitches. I am whiter than white it would appear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come at me (no on me Ackee  )


Tell her I said she haffi gi yuh likle learnings


----------



## zack amin

jaycue2u said:


> Oh the irony


oh the grammar


----------



## Fatstuff

zack amin said:


> don't you come round here with your commen sence, me and @Pain2Gain are going ****** bashing, you guys carry on eating your kebabs


While we're at it , I think we should up the tax on supermalt, dunns river spices and Red stripe lager!!!!

Don't get me started on garam masala!!!


----------



## Heath

Unusual for a thread of this kind to survive the lock for so long.

Is UKM maturing??


----------



## zack amin

Fatstuff said:


> While we're at it , I think we should up the tax on supermalt, dunns river spices and Red stripe lager!!!!
> 
> Don't get me started on garam masala!!!


what about watermelon and fried chicken? 2pc chicken and chips should be upped from £2 to £15 thatll rid em, don't get me started on them 'alaal' subways


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> While we're at it , I think we should up the tax on supermalt, dunns river spices and Red stripe lager!!!!
> 
> Don't get me started on garam masala!!!


You forgot nourishment


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Fatstuff said:


> While we're at it , I think we should up the tax on supermalt, dunns river spices and Red stripe lager!!!!
> 
> Don't get me started on garam masala!!!


Ease sup unuh self my man, yuh want another riot??!


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Pain2Gain said:


> What the **** are you on about!?
> 
> Acceptable do I sound like I think it's acceptable? Our children as in white British girls yeah you ain't got kids though have you or comments like that you'd keep to yourself if you do I feel sorry for them.
> 
> As for the rest of your post congratulations on been the prefect brainwashed citizenie just another mug


Why does it matter if the girls were white British? They could have been black British, Asian British, French, half British half American, or even Martian. The rape of anyone is disgusting.

Or do you think the rape of one type of person is worse than the rape of another? As if so, that's kind of what the disgusting people who carried out those rapes thought...which sort of puts them in the same bracket as them in terms of extreme thoughts on value of race, colour and creed.

Thanks for the congratulations on my post by the way. And thank you for yours.

I like the way that you didn't address any of the points I made, and simply called me brainwashed and a mug and drew racial distinctions and appear to put higher value on white British people over others. You're one smart cookie! Well done


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> You forgot nourishment


I'm not letting u ******* take the nourishment!! How dare u!!


----------



## atencorps

Fatstuff said:


> While we're at it , I think we should up the tax on supermalt, dunns river spices and Red stripe lager!!!!
> 
> Don't get me started on garam masala!!!


Maybe we can start an online petition for David Cameron to shut down all the 'Foreign' Takeaways. Lets see how people get by without their weekend donner, or the order to the curry , fried chicken, pizza or any <insert your choice of non fish and chip takeway> meal.

Besides since the Footy season starts next month, think how boring and cack it would be with non 'British/English' players.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

atencorps said:


> Maybe we can start an online petition for David Cameron to shut down all the 'Foreign' Takeaways. Lets see how people get by without their weekend donner, or the order to the curry , fried chicken, pizza or any <insert your choice of non fish and chip takeway> meal.


Imagine having stella for breakfast lunch and dinner, actually knock the stella on the head...imagine sipping fullers london pride


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> I'm not letting u ******* take the nourishment!! How dare u!!


That was ours to begin with I dont know who you lot think you are tryin to take ownership of our sh!t. Slavery is done!!!


----------



## atencorps

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Imagine having stella for breakfast lunch and dinner, actually knock the stella on the head...imagine sipping fullers london pride


Stella is imported as its from Belgium. Stella is a foreigner.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

them alaal cvnts have the cheek to work on a sunday, why dont they fkin intergrate into british society and close on sundays and blowing the whole weeks takings in the pub so they can tell their work collegues on monday morning "im skint"


----------



## Destiny1

Dr Manhattan said:


> I didn't know you and @Ashcrapper had children together, but I'm sorry they were raped. That's not good at all.
> 
> This is just wrong mate people are voicing there opinions your just been sick


----------



## resten

Mr_Morocco said:


> them alaal cvnts have the cheek to work on a sunday, why dont they fkin intergrate into british society and close on sundays and blowing the whole weeks takings in the pub so they can tell their work collegues on monday morning "im skint"


And they all pray to Alan.

(the member formerly known as beef curtains genuinely said that)


----------



## Pain2Gain

Dr Manhattan said:


> Why does it matter if the girls were white British? They could have been black British, Asian British, French, half British half American, or even Martian. The rape of anyone is disgusting.
> 
> Or do you think the rape of one type of person is worse than the rape of another? As if so, that's kind of what the disgusting people who carried out those rapes thought...which sort of puts them in the same bracket as them in terms of extreme thoughts on value of race, colour and creed.
> 
> Thanks for the congratulations on my post by the way. And thank you for yours.
> 
> I like the way that you didn't address any of the points I made, and simply called me brainwashed and a mug and drew racial distinctions and appear to put higher value on white British people over others. You're one smart cookie! Well done


Why would I waste the effort on such a stupid response though? Seriously you were making out I thought it exceptable these things were happening!?

They could of been any of those things but they weren't were they the point is they weren't Muslim girls now why's that do you think?

You think each of there victims just happened to be white redicilous they were because that's what these scum target, it's not a coincidence.

Any rapist deserves to be put down regardless of colour or race I've never said different. But you don't see gang after gang of any other religious groups systematically targeting vulnerable teenage girls outside there own circles time after time.

Polish gangs tend keep to the polish

The triads the Chineese

Yet you never see a Muslim rape a Muslim do you, not that it don't happen but that's ok to them! So never let out of there community.

You see what really really Fcuks me off is anyone who happens to have white skin in these times is automatically branded a racist for saying something a another group are doing is wrong is utter b0llocks and just how the government want it in order to benefit themselves.

I don't even consider myself racist I have nothing against people coming here to WORK but it's a joke its in a right state and needs sorting I would like to see it controlled properly that is all. Instead we just give out a free pass to any scum fcuk regardless of colour race or religion and it's gone to far that makes me a racist in some people eyes well I can live with it


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Imagine having stella for breakfast lunch and dinner, actually knock the stella on the head...imagine sipping fullers london pride





atencorps said:


> Stella is imported as its from Belgium. Stella is a foreigner.


Thats exactly why we will be served up fullers london pride ale


----------



## zack amin

Fatstuff said:


> I'm not letting u ******* take the nourishment!! How dare u!!


but what will we drink after we train:no:


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Destiny1 said:


> I was making a point about the fact that he said 'our children' knowing full well that by this he meant 'white British'.
> 
> By doing so there is a strong implication that it was somehow worse that those raped were white British girls...this further strongly implying that in his view, it would have been better for some other race or nationality (or possibly both) to have been raped.
> 
> Further, the use of 'our' implies that there is an automatic stronger affinity between people simply because of someone's geographical location of birth and their colour. This would mean that I should have a stronger affinity with him, despite his twisted views and logic and what I would call racist views, because I am white British.
> 
> I don't feel I have any kind of affinity for him, as I dislike the fact that he implies the rape of someone of a certain colour and nationality is somehow worse than the rape of another. I find this disgusting as I would suggest the rape of anyone is disgusting and wrong and not to varying degrees.
> 
> I thought I had put this across with my short line poking fun at his use of 'our children'.
> 
> But now I've had to explain it, it's kind of killed that effect.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Pain2Gain said:


> Why would I waste the effort on such a stupid response though? Seriously you were making out I thought it exceptable these things were happening!?
> 
> They could of been any of those things but they weren't were they the point is they weren't Muslim girls now why's that do you think?
> 
> You think each of there victims just happened to be white redicilous they were because that's what these scum target, it's not a coincidence.
> 
> Any rapist deserves to be put down regardless of colour or race I've never said different. But you don't see gang after gang of any other religious groups systematically targeting vulnerable teenage girls outside there own circles time after time.
> 
> Polish gangs tend keep to the polish
> 
> The triads the Chineese
> 
> Yet you never see a Muslim rape a Muslim do you, not that it don't happen but that's ok to them! So never let out of there community.
> 
> You see what really really Fcuks me off is anyone who happens to have white skin in these times is automatically branded a racist for saying something a another group are doing is wrong is utter b0llocks and just how the government want it in order to benefit themselves.
> 
> I don't even consider myself racist I have nothing against people coming here to WORK but it's a joke its in a right state and needs sorting I would like to see it controlled properly that is all. Instead we just give out a free pass to any scum fcuk regardless of colour race or religion and it's gone to far that makes me a racist in some people eyes well I can live with it


I have white skin. I am British. I'm just not an ignoramus who tars everyone with the same brush. Have a look at my post above...I would suggest your use of 'our children' holds a strong implication that you are in fact racist. Or certainly come across that way.


----------



## atencorps

Pain2Gain said:


> Why would I waste the effort on such a stupid response though? Seriously you were making out I thought it exceptable these things were happening!?
> 
> They could of been any of those things but they weren't were they the point is they weren't Muslim girls now why's that do you think?
> 
> You think each of there victims just happened to be white redicilous they were because that's what these scum target, it's not a coincidence.
> 
> Any rapist deserves to be put down regardless of colour or race I've never said different. But you don't see gang after gang of any other religious groups systematically targeting vulnerable teenage girls outside there own circles time after time.
> 
> Polish gangs tend keep to the polish
> 
> The triads the Chineese
> 
> Yet you never see a Muslim rape a Muslim do you, not that it don't happen but that's ok to them! So never let out of there community.
> 
> You see what really really Fcuks me off is anyone who happens to have white skin in these times is automatically branded a racist for saying something a another group are doing is wrong is utter b0llocks and just how the government want it in order to benefit themselves.
> 
> I don't even consider myself racist I have nothing against people coming here to WORK but it's a joke its in a right state and needs sorting I would like to see it controlled properly that is all. Instead we just give out a free pass to any scum fcuk regardless of colour race or religion and it's gone to far that makes me a racist in some people eyes well I can live with it


Im sure the spanish are sick of all the brits who came over to open up full english breakfast bars rather than integrate, come to think of it all those criminals and OAP's living in the costa's and not been able to speak Spanish. <other examples can be used since 7million plus brits live and work in other peoples countries and still insist on only speaking english rather than integrating>


----------



## Twisted

I have a feeling I will be earning shedloads of cash out of the March tomorrow. Would be happy not to but if them dumbfecks want to march then I get paid.


----------



## atencorps

Twisted said:


> I have a feeling I will be earning shedloads of cash out of the March tomorrow. Would be happy not to but if them dumbfecks want to march then I get paid.


why ? , are you planning to go out and sell icecreams or something ?


----------



## essexboy

Mr_Morocco said:


> Makes me laugh how people like you talk about balls and saying what you think etc, but you aint really said sh!t in this thread, also @essexboy tends to like these sort of comments in these threads yet he never posts what he truely things either


I dont know whether mentioning my name was an obvious attempt to bait me or not.Frankly I dont care.However, since you have mentioned me.

Despite what has been said over the years and the negative press, that Islam attracts (rightly or wrongly)Im pretty sure that 99% of Muslims, whether living in the UK,or anywhere in the world are decent people.I dont agree that Islam is a violent religion.

It happens to be the fastest growing religion, and now has supassed Cathlolicism (sp) worldwide.Again, I dont care.Feel free to believe whatever nonsense you choose.

My issue is that Im a very proud Englishman.My family fought and died, to protect this country from tyranny, and oppression in two great wars, and various other "minor" conflicts.

The time WILL arrive when Great Britain and Europe will become an Islamic state.The demographics, are available to see, and the decline of non Muslim birthrates (below 1.9) of the population means that The increasing Muslim birthrate will surpass it.

When that happens Europe will no longer be as it once was.The Prime Minster of Belgium and Germany have stated that their countries will be Islamic States within 35 years.

Gadaffi was quoted as saying (I paraphrase)"That Islam doesnt need bombs or terrorism, to achieve its aims.The Muslim birthrate, will ensure our sucess"

Its rather a sad irony (for me) that this will happen.I look through my photos of slain members of my family, who died very young to preserve a way of life.A way of life that will eventually flounder.

Now the EDL.I pay no real attention to them.Unless they become a legitimate political party, and can attract a leader, with the same presence and abilities as Hitler, they will eventually fade.I believe that their views, are quite widely shared.However, unless their is a huge shift of opinion, as in Germany, in the 1930s, their cause is doomed to fail.

I feel fortunate that I dont have any grand children that I have to explain too, that when they are my age life will be very, very different.

Im not targeting blame or hatred against anyone.Ive reached the point in my life, where im not going to waste anymore valuable time and energy, on issues that I have no control over.

In the words of Jim Morrison "No one gets out alive" Peace and love to all.


----------



## Tonk007

Pain2Gain said:


> Where would you like me to start an a good place would be the take away I can see as I type this where a gang of Muslim men used it for the raping and prostitution of children our children!
> 
> The taxi drivers that would groom and enter these kids into abuse with drugs and alcohol and beat them if they refused!
> 
> The Muslim father that beat his daughter to the brink of death because she was becoming to westernised that lives to streets away.
> 
> The muslin husband that did the same to his wife because she went out alone also same street.
> 
> The Muslim drug dealers that have turned parts of this area into dens of ****
> 
> The gang leaders having crack whores openly on the streets where before there were none
> 
> That's not even the tip of the iceberg either so you wanna except this sh1t because you don't have any back bone carry on but me I'd rather stand with those who aren't ready to let this go on any more! Its disgusting and a fcuking joke that were to affraid to do oat about because we might be called what a racist! Shame on you is all I can say.


utter ****e, i can make a similar list of same things done by white people

what will the prove nothing as theres good & bad in every race


----------



## husky

pic of me training


----------



## Fatstuff

husky said:


> pic of me training


lol reps for effort


----------



## Pain2Gain

essexboy said:


> I dont know whether mentioning my name was an obvious attempt to bait me or not.Frankly I dont care.However, since you have mentioned me.
> 
> Despite what has been said over the years and the negative press, that Islam attracts (rightly or wrongly)Im pretty sure that 99% of Muslims, whether living in the UK,or anywhere in the world are decent people.I dont agree that Islam is a violent religion.
> 
> It happens to be the fastest growing religion, and now has supassed Cathlolicism (sp) worldwide.Again, I dont care.Feel free to believe whatever nonsense you choose.
> 
> My issue is that Im a very proud Englishman.My family fought and died, to protect this country from tyranny, and oppression in two great wars, and various other "minor" conflicts.
> 
> The time WILL arrive when Great Britain and Europe will become an Islamic state.The demographics, are available to see, and the decline of non Muslim birthrates (below 1.9) of the population means that The increasing Muslim birthrate will surpass it.
> 
> When that happens Europe will no longer be as it once was.The Prime Minster of Belgium and Germany have stated that their countries will be Islamic States within 35 years.
> 
> Gadaffi was quoted as saying (I paraphrase)"That Islam doesnt need bombs or terrorism, to achieve its aims.The Muslim birthrate, will ensure our sucess"
> 
> Its rather a sad irony (for me) that this will happen.I look through my photos of slain members of my family, who died very young to preserve a way of life.A way of life that will eventually flounder.
> 
> Now the EDL.I pay no real attention to them.Unless they become a legitimate political party, and can attract a leader, with the same presence and abilities as Hitler, they will eventually fade.I believe that their views, are quite widely shared.However, unless their is a huge shift of opinion, as in Germany, in the 1930s, the cause is doomed to fail.
> 
> I feel fortunate that I dont have any grand children that I have to explain too, that when they are my age life will be very, very different.
> 
> Im not targeting blame or hatred against anyone.Ive reached the point in my life, where im not going to waste anymore valuable time and energy, on issues that I have no control over.
> 
> In the words of Jim Morrison "No one gets out alive" Peace and love to all.


Well said well bloody said!


----------



## Pain2Gain

atencorps said:


> Im sure the spanish are sick of all the brits who came over to open up full english breakfast bars rather than integrate, come to think of it all those criminals and OAP's living in the costa's and not been able to speak Spanish. <other examples can be used since 7million plus brits live and work in other peoples countries and still insist on only speaking english rather than integrating>


Why the hell should I care what the Spanish allow? If they aren't happy about it they should do something about that to just as we should deal with our own infestation problem! Pretty weak argument to be honest


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Pain2Gain said:


> Why the hell should I care what the Spanish allow? If they aren't happy about it they should do something about that to just as we should deal with our own *infestation* problem! Pretty weak argument to be honest


So now you're relating non-British human beings to insects or animals that cause disease or damage.

Yet you have a problem with extremists.

Wow :no:


----------



## Pain2Gain

Dr Manhattan said:


> You had to explain it because humor around such a topic isn't really on is it so not likely to be taken how you mean it the internets terrible for conveying meaning at the best of times!
> 
> Coupled with the way you were making out I'd thought it be acceptable if they weren't white girls!
> 
> Couldn't resist getting that stupid label in there still I see. The word racist should be banned its thrown around far far to easily with little understanding of what it actually means or when a situation actually calls for it.
> 
> So I'm one because I said our girls? Pffft what a joke.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Pain2Gain said:


> Why the hell should I care what the Spanish allow? If they aren't happy about it they should do something about that to just as we should deal with our own infestation problem! Pretty weak argument to be honest


Is it possible to be British and Muslim?


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Pain2Gain said:


> The humour was directed to your ignorance, and not to the rape. But then, given your views, I'm not surprised you missed that.
> 
> As for 'our girls', you're drawing a distinction between the race of rape victims as if it is of consequence to how vile the crime is. That's valuing one race above another. Hence, racist.
> 
> But then, you have just likened people to an 'infestation', so that shows the calibre of the type of person you are.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Mr_Morocco said:


> Is it possible to be British and Muslim?


Or heaven forbid, British and Muslim and white!!!

Let's not be silly now :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147

husky said:


> pic of me training


Just read the whole thread, quite interesting to see people's views but this post made me fukcing p!ss myself laughing! :lol:

Reps for the effort!


----------



## Paz1982

Pain2Gain said:


> Why the hell should I care what the Spanish allow? If they aren't happy about it they should do something about that to just as we should deal with our own infestation problem! Pretty weak argument to be honest


Can you not see the similarity of this way of thinking to that of these 'extremists' that you are so against ?


----------



## Destiny1

Can see why other fourms don't allow topics like this

From sharing gym experiences

And helpful hints this type of topic

Just winds everybody up every body has there own personnel opinion

But when it starts causing arguments between members who were probably sharing advice with each other last week to start calling each other ****s surely enough is enough are there no mods on here


----------



## Fatstuff

Dr Manhattan said:


> Or heaven forbid, British and Muslim and white!!!
> 
> Let's not be silly now :lol:


Everyone knows black and muslim is the worst combination, jeez, dont u know anything


----------



## atencorps

Destiny1 said:


> Can see why other fourms don't allow topics like this
> 
> From sharing gym experiences
> 
> And helpful hints this type of topic
> 
> Just winds everybody up every body has there own personnel opinion
> 
> But when it starts causing arguments between members who were probably sharing advice with each other last week to start calling each other ****s surely enough is enough are there no mods on here


Debates like this are good. Because society has taboo subjects it leads to ignorance or badly educated people. as long as people don't start to be offensive towards each other then I don't see it as a problem.


----------



## Pain2Gain

Mr_Morocco said:


> Is it possible to be British and Muslim?


Obvious answer really isn't it but as its for me specifically, last time I looked it was possible yes.


----------



## Destiny1

atencorps said:


> Debates like this are good. Because society has taboo subjects it leads to ignorance or badly educated people. as long as people don't start to be offensive towards each other then I don't see it as a problem.


You seen the tshirt pic


----------



## Hotdog147

atencorps said:


> Debates like this are good. Because society has taboo subjects it leads to ignorance or badly educated people. as long as people don't start to be offensive towards each other then I don't see it as a problem.


Yeah but it makes for a good read when people start insulting each other!

Especially when you're at home on a Saturday night and TV is [email protected]


----------



## Breda

Destiny1 said:


> You seen the tshirt pic


Yea but Rob is a **** so no harm done there


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Destiny1 said:


> You seen the tshirt pic


That relates more to this thread mate. The Rob guy is hugely racist and got found out on it.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/233502-petition-public-enquiry-into-epidemic-left-wing-bbc-bias.html


----------



## TryingToGetBig

Are the EDL racists?


----------



## Pain2Gain

Paz1982 said:


> Can you not see the similarity of this way of thinking to that of these 'extremists' that you are so against ?


No! Because the view is not an extremist one do I wish to go and bomb innocent victims or harm any one in any way? No.

Would I like to see properly regulated and enforced border and immigration control in this country? yes I do!

What the Spanish do and allow if for them to decide! How this factors here I'm unsure?

Now if That makes me a racist in some people eyes well I'm shocked but I can live with it


----------



## Fatstuff

Dr Manhattan said:


> That relates more to this thread mate. The Rob guy is hugely racist and got found out on it.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/233502-petition-public-enquiry-into-epidemic-left-wing-bbc-bias.html


wow, what a fcuking thread, ackee, come here son u earned a rep. HOW the fcuk did u manage that:


----------



## Fatstuff

TryingToGetBig said:


> Are the EDL racists?


I would say thats a tough question, essentially no imo.....BUT.....the question 'is the EDL full of racists' the answer would be a different one


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> wow, what a fcuking thread, ackee, come here son u earned a rep. HOW the fcuk did u manage that:


Dont put your full name on the Internet on any other personal information for that matter cos black people with too much time on their hands will snoop and hot you up if they find anything incriminating... I'm sure other races would do the same too


----------



## resten

Breda said:


> Dont put your full name on the Internet on any other personal information for that matter cos black people with too much time on their hands will snoop and hot you up if they find anything incriminating... I'm sure other races would do the same too


Other races wouldn't look so cool whilst they're doing it though


----------



## TryingToGetBig

Fatstuff said:


> I would say thats a tough question, essentially no imo.....BUT.....the question 'is the EDL full of racists' the answer would be a different one


I agree, same as not all Muslims are extremests, however I do feel both are being tarred with the same brush. eg a lot of posts on this thread saying all edl are cu nts etc

The problem is the edl do have some good valid points to say but the people within it who act like cu nts totally belittle the whole thing, I also think calling themselves EDL was also a stupid thing to do, it just sounds thugish.

I honestly think some changes do need to be made, what they are I'm unsure, but I do know those changes need to come from the top and should be for the good of the British people. all colours, race, and religion.


----------



## BettySwallocks

Hotdog147 said:


> Yeah but it makes for a good read when people start insulting each other!
> 
> Especially when you're at home on a Saturday night and TV is [email protected]


since when? snatch is on channel 112


----------



## andyhuggins

TryingToGetBig said:


> I agree, same as not all Muslims are extremests, however I do feel both are being tard with the same brush. eg a lot of posts on this thread saying all edl are cu nts etc
> 
> The problem is the edl do have some good valid points to say but the people within it who act like cu nts totally belittle the whole thing, I also think calling themselves EDL was also a stupid thing to do, it just sounds thugish.
> 
> I honestly think some changes do need to be made, what they are I'm unsure, but I do know those changes need to come from the top and should be for the good of the British people. all colours, race, and religion.


The EDL are the cannon fodder pushed into the front line by seriously underground groups.


----------



## Fatstuff

TryingToGetBig said:


> I agree, same as not all Muslims are extremests, however I do feel both are being tard with the same brush. eg a lot of posts on this thread saying all edl are cu nts etc
> 
> The problem is the edl do have some good valid points to say but the people within it who act like cu nts totally belittle the whole thing,* I also think calling themselves EDL *was also a stupid thing to do, it just sounds thugish.
> 
> I honestly think some changes do need to be made, what they are I'm unsure, but I do know those changes need to come from the top and should be for the good of the British people. all colours, race, and religion.


*Anti-extremism-extremists*?

I jest

Some points are valid but there is a massive left wing PC culture about discussing religion, islam in particular which makes it hard to have a negative opinion without becoming a 'racist' or an 'islamophobe' , ive said my views on islam and all religion at that matter so i wont go on about but yes there is concerns for the future of the country and valid ones but i dont think an angry mob which is made up of probably 90% ppl looking for a ruck is the way to go about it.


----------



## TryingToGetBig

andyhuggins said:


> The EDL are the cannon fodder pushed into the front line by seriously underground groups.


Like what?


----------



## Fatstuff

andyhuggins said:


> The EDL are the cannon fodder pushed into the front line by seriously underground groups.


oooh i like that theory, tell me more, illuminati or what? lol


----------



## huarache

BARE RACIST CVNTS ON HERE

@Pain2Gain you related to @rob211080


----------



## TryingToGetBig

Fatstuff said:


> *Anti-extremism-extremists*?
> 
> I jest
> 
> Some points are valid but there is a massive left wing PC culture about discussing religion, islam in particular which makes it hard to have a negative opinion without becoming a 'racist' or an 'islamophobe' , ive said my views on islam and all religion at that matter so i wont go on about but yes there is concerns for the future of the country and valid ones but i dont think an angry mob which is made up of probably 90% ppl looking for a ruck is the way to go about it.


Exactly, but unfortunately they do seem to attract that mentality of people.


----------



## andyhuggins

Fatstuff said:


> oooh i like that theory, tell me more, illuminati or what? lol


All I will say is do some research and a lot more will come to light.


----------



## TryingToGetBig

andyhuggins said:


> All I will say is do some research and a lot more will come to light.


Ahh come on, give us a clue


----------



## Fatstuff

andyhuggins said:


> All I will say is do some research and a lot more will come to light.


ooh no that sounds like effort


----------



## andyhuggins

Fatstuff said:


> ooh no that sounds like effort


Effort is always rewarded.


----------



## resten

andyhuggins said:


> Effort is always rewarded.


I didn't make the effort to watch those david icke videos. I think I made the right call


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

sckeane said:


> BARE RACIST CVNTS ON HERE
> 
> @Pain2Gain you related to @rob211080


Im surprised its took this long for anyone to notice smh


----------



## ableton

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Im surprised its took this long for anyone to notice smh


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Pain2Gain

sckeane said:


> BARE RACIST CVNTS ON HERE
> 
> @Pain2Gain you related to @rob211080


Ooohhh I'm offended, Err no thankfully im not related I have enough about me to stand by my view and opinions and not run off like a little boy been told off with my tail between my legs.


----------



## ableton

Pain2Gain said:


> Ooohhh I'm offended, Err no thankfully im not related I have enough about me to stand by my view and opinions and not run off like a little boy been told off with my tail between my legs.


You have a tail?... :laugh:


----------



## Pain2Gain

shattereddreamz said:


> You have a tail?... :laugh:


Wings and horns too!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Pain2Gain said:


> Where would you like me to start an a good place would be the take away I can see as I type this where a gang of Muslim men used it for the raping and prostitution of children our children!


have you tried Pizza hut or Dominos, sounds dodgy where you are going mate


----------



## IGotTekkers

Clear your inbox mate  it's full!



Hotdog147 said:


> Yeah but it makes for a good read when people start insulting each other!
> 
> Especially when you're at home on a Saturday night and TV is [email protected]


----------



## Patrickmh1

So a religion that has the SAME source as the Christian and Jewish faith is pure evil.

I myself am an active Christian, The Qu'ran, Torah and Bible have similarities, some of the same prophets or "Characters".

Islam is different from Christianity fundamentally as they do not accept Jesus as the Son of God, They instead recognise him as a valuable prophet and that his teaching was right.

Islam, Christianity and Judaism are all Abrahamic religions, They all come from ONE God, The same God. One God.

Not evil. Peaceful community based religions.


----------



## Kaiz

Fatstuff said:


> There's no such thing as a peaceful religion, near enough every holy book is full of rape, murder and incest and each intolerable of non believers (to the point of murdering them)
> 
> I agree that millions of Muslims (and other religious ppl)are peaceful, I'm sure that's the case but IMO that's more to do with how they are raised rather than cherry picked items out of a massively sinister book!


These accusations such as *rape*, *murder*, *incest* and *intolerance of non believers* absoloutley baffle me because they are not mentioned in The Quran .. please dont make judgements and opinions when you have most likely gone off other peoples opinions and thoughts and from what you've read in the papers and seen in the news. Or you've come across ''so called Muslims'' which I do apologize for because maybe you should meet some real Muslims.

But I dont want to argue my friend because I have been a British Muslim all my life and I know that Islam is not a religion of hate and IS most definatley a religion of PEACE..Please PM me your address if you dont mind and I will happily send you a copy of The beautiful Quran in English translation or any other language you require and you judge it by your self by reading, understanding and experiencing its true and actual meaning.

A lot of these absurd things you have mentioned are actually most of the time CULTURAL traits rather than coming from ISLAM.

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/faith/article3820522.ece


----------



## latsius

Alright girls.

Number one. Sharia law will never exist in the uk due to your economic values and traditional roots.fact.

2. All muslims not happy to the extent of being rude or bombing or the likes with female legs out and beer should relocate back to islamic countries. Real talk

Three... we dont gv a fook wether u eat halal or pork aslong as we dont eat it.

And lastly. Ur girls are safe. Were producing more than ever so theres plenty females to pick from and tbh abit of cool headed realism would show that muslims are asmuch a threat to the uk as a cold.

Were never going to rule. If it wernt for the exchange rate many wouldnt be here. We work hard

Pay taxes as a majority as yes we have scroungers such as christians do too.

Long n short. If we ddnt love england. We wouldnt be here. Case closed!

By the way.. im muslim. I fast. I have a degree. Earn over x amount a year and by no means am a saint. So take it from the next generation if u will.

Ur safe..


----------



## immy

The EDL are a joke people need to actually look out how and why it started let's just say it had nothing to do with Islamic extremism.


----------



## Sc4mp0

I think @Pain2Gain and @rob211080 have a point about them muslamists people taking over. I went to a house party last night, on the way back got myself a chicken kebab and this morning I woke up with a burka on my head mg:


----------



## zack amin

Breda said:


> Yea but Rob is a **** so no harm done there





Sc4mp0 said:


> I think @Pain2Gain and @rob211080 have a point about them muslamists people taking over. I went to a house party last night, on the way back got myself a chicken kebab and this morning I woke up with a burka on my head mg:


I went to D

asda last night, got in the Que behind a polish couple stood behind a black African couple stood behind an Indian couple , waiting to be served by a white women, lol ironic slavery


----------



## essexboy

latsius said:


> Alright girls.
> 
> Number one. Sharia law will never exist in the uk due to your economic values and traditional roots.
> 
> *Were producing more than ever* so theres plenty females to pick from and tbh abit of cool headed realism would show that muslims are asmuch a threat to the uk as a cold.
> 
> Were never going to rule.


See my previous post.You will rule mate, one day.


----------



## BigAaronAlves

Legalised victimisation of ethnic minorities. Edl are ****erd so are nf clan most white supremacy groups. They need to grow the **** up and enioy life while you can


----------



## robzombie

Pain2Gain said:


> Ooohhh I'm offended, Err no thankfully im not related I have enough about me to stand by my view and opinions and not run off like a little boy been told off with my tail between my legs.


I didn't run off,i had some other stuff to do.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Patrickmh1 said:


> So a religion that has the SAME source as the Christian and Jewish faith is pure evil.
> 
> I myself am an active Christian, The Qu'ran, Torah and Bible have similarities, some of the same prophets or "Characters".
> 
> Islam is different from Christianity fundamentally as they do not accept Jesus as the Son of God, They instead recognise him as a valuable prophet and that his teaching was right.
> 
> Islam, Christianity and Judaism are all Abrahamic religions, They all come from ONE God, The same God. One God.
> 
> Not evil. Peaceful community based religions.


Not evil, just made up nonsense that causes a lot of aggro between otherwise sane people


----------



## essexboy

Ashcrapper said:


> Not evil, just made up nonsense that causes a lot of aggro between otherwise sane people


Dont "believers" (of any faith) Ever sit down and think.Er hold on,this stuff I believe.It does seem rather far fetched.Surely, it must get to that at some point?


----------



## BettySwallocks

llifes so much easier as an infidel.


----------



## Patrickmh1

Ashcrapper said:


> Not evil, just made up nonsense that causes a lot of aggro between otherwise sane people


Well it shouldnt, its peoples ignorance and lack of consideration for others beliefs that causes aggravation.


----------



## Patrickmh1

essexboy said:


> Dont "believers" (of any faith) Ever sit down and think.Er hold on,this stuff I believe.It does seem rather far fetched.Surely, it must get to that at some point?


I believe in The religion of Christianity but I also am a science believer also. yes, this is possible by the way. I think many ways of creation such as evolution or the big bang were vectors for creation, 7 days in Gods life would surely not be 7 days for us. The non revelation parts of the bible I believe could have some faults in because of mistranslation and because of it being accounts from people and not directly from God. Its difficult sometimes to justify areas and I dont think believing it blindly is right at all, the only way to truly have faith is to understand and analyse what you believe to be true.


----------



## Pain2Gain

Patrickmh1 said:


> Well it shouldnt, its peoples ignorance and lack of consideration for others beliefs that causes aggravation.


Beg to differ the problem with the Quran is that it means what ever the reader wants it to mean, now if you have some seriously puddled thoughts already that's not a good thing is it. I'm totally non religious but as it one I know better you read the bible and pass to the next man to read you get the same meaning same 'guides' to living, do that with the Quran you get one peaceful guy and the other off to rape pillage and bomb innocents in the name of 'god'. If people cant see there are not fundamental issues within that religious group There bloody stupid or to brainwashed to see it.

I don't for one second believe every follower of Islamic believes is bad a rapist a murderer or what ever as I've said over and over I'm not actually a racist but if the peace loving section of there people can't see what's happening and actually do something about it! And let's face it they won't listen to anyone outside the religion will they! Then I'm sorry you can't expect others to extend our arms and fully embrace your religion into our society our schools our way of life.

Tolerance yes we should have but pure pig ignorance hell no!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Patrickmh1 said:


> Well it shouldnt, its peoples ignorance and lack of consideration for others beliefs that causes aggravation.


Yes but look what happens when comic book geeks start arguing who the best super hero is. They all end up kicking off over who the best made up super powered being is. It's exactly the same with religion isn't it. My god is better than your god then you get the nutters who twist things further saying that the magic man in the sky made them kill loads of people when in fact they are actually completely insane.


----------



## mikep81

Pain2Gain said:


> They could of been any of those things but they weren't were they the point is they weren't Muslim girls now why's that do you think?
> 
> You think each of there victims just happened to be white redicilous they were because that's what these scum target, it's not a coincidence.
> 
> Any rapist deserves to be put down regardless of colour or race I've never said different. But you don't see gang after gang of any other religious groups systematically targeting vulnerable teenage girls outside there own circles time after time.
> 
> Polish gangs tend keep to the polish
> 
> The triads the Chineese
> 
> Yet you never see a Muslim rape a Muslim do you, not that it don't happen but that's ok to them! So never let out of there community.


I've got a theory on that one!

Muslim women and girls in my experience appear to have a lot more self respect then Western girls. They also tend to live by stricter rules. Now I'm not saying Western girls have no self respect. My 11 year old daughter has a great deal of self respect and is quite innocent and naive, yet she still wears hot pants and a small t-shirt to the under 16's disco because that's fashion. Most Muslim women would not wear that type of clothing, so there is a certain image portrayed by young Western girls. Also I've just watched a news report about some 11 year old girls being taken away by Muslims for the night and raped and the mother didn't seem phased by the fact that her 11 year old was out all night and it wasn't until she came back that her suspicions were raised. My 11 year old daughter doesn't go anywhere unless me or her mum know exactly where she is at all times. There are a lot of these girls that are raped tend to be from that type of family that are very relaxed in their parenting (This is not a criticism before anyone pipes up, just an observation from what has been seen in the media!!!). Another point that I feel is quite relevant is the balance of race, which in turn could be linked to religion, that stays out late at night. I live in a relatively "white" area, but work for and amongst Asians in a very Asian area of London. I genuinely can't remember the last time I saw an Asian/Middle Eastern looking girl out late at night on the streets (I'm not saying that it doesn't happen, just that it doesn't happen enough for me to notice). I always see large groups white and black girls hanging about with kids from all creeds and it's fair to say in my opinion that these girls are probably predominately not Muslim. So when you add all of that up, it's easy to see that these Muslim rape gangs probably do target white girls, but for many more reasons that just because they're white. Easy prey etc, probably comes into it a lot.

On a side note about peado and pervy fvckers I have on in a street near me the cvnt! He followed a local white girl to school in the morning in broad daylight constantly making perverted comments as he walked behind her!


----------



## Pain2Gain

Patrickmh1 said:


> I believe in The religion of Christianity but I also am a science believer also. yes, this is possible by the way. I think many ways of creation such as evolution or the big bang were vectors for creation, 7 days in Gods life would surely not be 7 days for us. The non revelation parts of the bible I believe could have some faults in because of mistranslation and because of it being accounts from people and not directly from God. Its difficult sometimes to justify areas and I dont think believing it blindly is right at all, the only way to truly have faith is to understand and analyse what you believe to be true.


You must a very very torn guy then, every religious nut I've met firmly dismisses any science because they full well know to except the things we can show to be true prove beyond any doubt must mean there beliefs are founded on stories just that stories. So deny any rational thinking.

Beliving in fairy tails of old and modern science at the same time must be tuff?


----------



## Ashcrapper

mikep81 said:


> I've got a theory on that one!
> 
> Muslim women and girls in my experience appear to have a lot more self respect then Western girls. They also tend to live by stricter rules. Now I'm not saying Western girls have no self respect. My 11 year old daughter has a great deal of self respect and is quite innocent and naive, yet she still wears hot pants and a small t-shirt to the under 16's disco because that's fashion. Most Muslim women would not wear that type of clothing, so there is a certain image portrayed by young Western girls. Also I've just watched a news report about some 11 year old girls being taken away by Muslims for the night and raped and the mother didn't seem phased by the fact that her 11 year old was out all night and it wasn't until she came back that her suspicions were raised. My 11 year old daughter doesn't go anywhere unless me or her mum know exactly where she is at all times. There are a lot of these girls that are raped tend to be from that type of family that are very relaxed in their parenting (This is not a criticism before anyone pipes up, just an observation from what has been seen in the media!!!). Another point that I feel is quite relevant is the balance of race, which in turn could be linked to religion, that stays out late at night. I live in a relatively "white" area, but work for and amongst Asians in a very Asian area of London. I genuinely can't remember the last time I saw an Asian/Middle Eastern looking girl out late at night on the streets (I'm not saying that it doesn't happen, just that it doesn't happen enough for me to notice). I always see large groups white and black girls hanging about with kids from all creeds and it's fair to say in my opinion that these girls are probably predominately not Muslim. So when you add all of that up, it's easy to see that these Muslim rape gangs probably do target white girls, but for many more reasons that just because they're white. Easy prey etc, probably comes into it a lot.
> 
> On a side note about peado and pervy fvckers I have on in a street near me the cvnt! He followed a local white girl to school in the morning in broad daylight constantly making perverted comments as he walked behind her!


You drank a lot of coffee this morning mate?


----------



## Pain2Gain

mikep81 said:


> I've got a theory on that one!
> 
> Muslim women and girls in my experience appear to have a lot more self respect then Western girls. They also tend to live by stricter rules. Now I'm not saying Western girls have no self respect. My 11 year old daughter has a great deal of self respect and is quite innocent and naive, yet she still wears hot pants and a small t-shirt to the under 16's disco because that's fashion. Most Muslim women would not wear that type of clothing, so there is a certain image portrayed by young Western girls. Also I've just watched a news report about some 11 year old girls being taken away by Muslims for the night and raped and the mother didn't seem phased by the fact that her 11 year old was out all night and it wasn't until she came back that her suspicions were raised. My 11 year old daughter doesn't go anywhere unless me or her mum know exactly where she is at all times. There are a lot of these girls that are raped tend to be from that type of family that are very relaxed in their parenting (This is not a criticism before anyone pipes up, just an observation from what has been seen in the media!!!). Another point that I feel is quite relevant is the balance of race, which in turn could be linked to religion, that stays out late at night. I live in a relatively "white" area, but work for and amongst Asians in a very Asian area of London. I genuinely can't remember the last time I saw an Asian/Middle Eastern looking girl out late at night on the streets (I'm not saying that it doesn't happen, just that it doesn't happen enough for me to notice). I always see large groups white and black girls hanging about with kids from all creeds and it's fair to say in my opinion that these girls are probably predominately not Muslim. So when you add all of that up, it's easy to see that these Muslim rape gangs probably do target white girls, but for many more reasons that just because they're white. Easy prey etc, probably comes into it a lot.
> 
> On a side note about peado and pervy fvckers I have on in a street near me the cvnt! He followed a local white girl to school in the morning in broad daylight constantly making perverted comments as he walked behind her!


I fully agree with what you say here and it's probably the most level headed response yet!

But all that considered is it right still? That's like the old she dressed skimpy so was asking to be raped argument which holds little water with me.

It's well known they look as British white girls as slags unpure girls that are ALL up for sex, that's there attitude that's why they we're white British non Muslim girls that they target.

It's just wrong however it's lookEd at, and for the small minded here that would still be the case regardless of colour race or religion!

Regarding this peado, why's he still able to walk?


----------



## mikep81

Ashcrapper said:


> You drank a lot of coffee this morning mate?


No, but I was in essay writing mode


----------



## Patrickmh1

Ashcrapper said:


> Yes but look what happens when comic book geeks start arguing who the best super hero is. They all end up kicking off over who the best made up super powered being is. It's exactly the same with religion isn't it. My god is better than your god then you get the nutters who twist things further saying that the magic man in the sky made them kill loads of people when in fact they are actually completely insane.


I like Harlequin from the Batman series but that's kinda irrelevant. Allah and the Christian God ARE the same though, one singular God who spoke to Abraham. Its a mental argument that just irritates me, Id rather just get on with people, learn about their religion instead of blindly attacking it, a method the EDL and their muslamic ray guns seem to use.


----------



## essexboy

Patrickmh1 said:


> I like Harlequin from the Batman series but that's kinda irrelevant. Allah and the Christian God ARE the same though, one singular God who spoke to Abraham. Its a mental argument that just irritates me, Id rather just get on with people, learn about their religion instead of blindly attacking it, a method the EDL and their muslamic ray guns seem to use.


Do you believe Batman actually exists?


----------



## Patrickmh1

Pain2Gain said:


> You must a very very torn guy then, every religious nut I've met firmly dismisses any science because they full well know to except the things we can show to be true prove beyond any doubt must mean there beliefs are founded on stories just that stories. So deny any rational thinking.
> 
> Beliving in fairy tails of old and modern science at the same time must be tuff?


No, Im not torn at all, if You'd maybe educated yourself in the Muslim faith, The Christian faith and the Science that can go alongside the world such as Evolution then maybe your views would be less extreme and have opinions that were not so offensive. You're basically against faith not against Islam.


----------



## mikep81

Pain2Gain said:


> I fully agree with what you say here and it's probably the most level headed response yet!
> 
> But all that considered is it right still? That's like the old she dressed skimpy so was asking to be raped argument which holds little water with me.
> 
> It's well known they look as British white girls as slags unpure girls that are ALL up for sex, that's there attitude that's why they we're white British non Muslim girls that they target.
> 
> It's just wrong however it's lookEd at, and for the small minded here that would still be the case regardless of colour race or religion!
> 
> Regarding this peado, why's he still able to walk?


Don't get me wrong. I'm not saying it's OK. Far from it. I'm just giving my theory on why Muslim men may prefer to target white women. Our cultures and accepted behaviours (I'm not talking about extremists here but normal law abiding Muslims) are quite different in some area's.

As for the Paedo/pervy fvcker. Well, he's not been identified publicly, and the only info I've managed to get so far is that he lives a few streets away from me and that the police have visited him and spoken to him.


----------



## essexboy

Patrickmh1 said:


> I believe in The religion of Christianity but I also am a science believer also. yes, this is possible by the way. I think many ways of creation such as evolution or the big bang were vectors for creation, 7 days in Gods life would surely not be 7 days for us. The non revelation parts of the bible I believe could have some faults in because of mistranslation and because of it being accounts from peo43ple and not directly from God. Its difficult sometimes to justify areas and I dont think believing it blindly is right at all, the only way to truly have faith is to understand and analyse what you believe to be true.


So basically Cherry Pick what you want to believe,and those that seem too far fetched dismiss, as inaccurate and fictional? See, this is where you lose any credability.


----------



## Patrickmh1

essexboy said:


> Do you believe Batman actually exists?


 I wish he did, but the EDL wouldn't like him as he dresses in black and covers most of his body, resembles a burka too much.


----------



## essexboy

Patrickmh1 said:


> No, Im not torn at all, if You'd maybe educated yourself in the Muslim faith, The Christian faith and the Science that can go alongside the world such as Evolution then maybe your views would be less extreme and have opinions that were not so offensive. You're basically against faith not against Islam.


No.We are not against anything.We happen to posess rational thought.Science and religion are not compatible.You choose which you want to follow.You either accept it or not.You cant take parts of science and adapt them (as your doing) to fit it your comfortable view of the world.Its all or nothing.


----------



## Patrickmh1

essexboy said:


> So basically Cherry Pick what you want to believe,and those that seem too far fetched dismiss, as inaccurate and fictional? See, this is where you lose any credability.


Its not cherry picking, These areas take longer to make sense of, but they do make sense in the end, some of the bible isn't meant literally, some areas are meant metaphorically, if you didn't know that already. They are called Allegories or "fables", such as the good Samaritan, that is written as a allegory as how to live.


----------



## essexboy

Patrickmh1 said:


> I wish he did, but the EDL wouldn't like him as he dresses in black and covers most of his body, resembles a burka too much.


intersting.So By that I presume you believe he doesnt exist.Yet has was the creation of a writer,and his adventures chronicled in writings. Sound familiar?


----------



## essexboy

Patrickmh1 said:


> Its not cherry picking, These areas take longer to make sense of, but they do make sense in the end, some of the bible isn't meant literally, some areas are meant metaphorically, if you didn't know that already. They are called Allegories or "fables", such as the good Samaritan, that is written as a allegory as how to live.


Ok lets cut to the chase.Do you beleive in the existence of a man in the sky?


----------



## Patrickmh1

essexboy said:


> No.We are not against anything.We happen to posess rational thought.Science and religion are not compatible.You choose which you want to follow.You either accept it or not.You cant take parts of science and adapt them (as your doing) to fit it your comfortable view of the world.Its all or nothing.


Actually they are, Evolution and Creation as my main example. God could have used evolution as a vector for creation. It is a constant learning situation.


----------



## essexboy

Patrickmh1 said:


> Actually they are, Evolution and Creation as my main example. God could have used evolution as a vector for creation. It is a constant learning situation.


Yet again.Making it up as you choose.


----------



## essexboy

essexboy said:


> Ok lets cut to the chase.Do you beleive in the existence of a man in the sky?


ill ask this again,case you missed it it.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Patrickmh1 said:


> Actually they are, Evolution and Creation as my main example. God could have used evolution as a vector for creation. It is a constant learning situation.


But god doesn't exist, so your theory is sadly bollocks


----------



## Patrickmh1

essexboy said:


> intersting.So By that I presume you believe he doesnt exist.Yet has was the creation of a writer,and his adventures chronicled in writings. Sound familiar?


He is a fictional character. Not God. God is a necessary being. There is nothing greater that can be conceived than God. This isnt a thread for this argument, it is for EDL.


----------



## Patrickmh1

Ashcrapper said:


> But god doesn't exist, so your theory is sadly bollocks


Can you prove God doesn't exist?


----------



## Patrickmh1

essexboy said:


> ill ask this again,case you missed it it.


Yes, I do. I think I made that clear saying I am a follower of Christianity.


----------



## Patrickmh1

Ashcrapper said:


> But god doesn't exist, so your theory is sadly bollocks


Have you ever studied anything Philosophical?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Patrickmh1 said:


> Can you prove God doesn't exist?


The burden of proof is on you my friend being as there isn't a single shred of evidence he (or is it she?) exists


----------



## Pain2Gain

mikep81 said:


> Don't get me wrong. I'm not saying it's OK. Far from it. I'm just giving my theory on why Muslim men may prefer to target white women. Our cultures and accepted behaviours (I'm not talking about extremists here but normal law abiding Muslims) are quite different in some area's.
> 
> As for the Paedo/pervy fvcker. Well, he's not been identified publicly, and the only info I've managed to get so far is that he lives a few streets away from me and that the police have visited him and spoken to him.


No absolutely I wasn't suggesting you thought it was ok!

As I said I agree with you, I was just trying to point out that despite all of the reasoning why they are targeted, it's the same as the women dressed a certain way asking to be rapped argument.

It may well be the reason something happened in the perpetrators eyes but that doesn't make it right.

Think we're saying the same thing just getting our wires slightly crossed is all.

Ahh ok keep digging then these horrible creatures need weedIng from our communities more than anything else!

(the peados that is people not anyone else)


----------



## Ashcrapper

Patrickmh1 said:


> Have you ever studied anything Philosophical?


Read a few books n stuff


----------



## essexboy

Patrickmh1 said:


> He is a fictional character. Not God. God is a necessary being. There is nothing greater that can be conceived than God. This isnt a thread for this argument, it is for EDL.


If you could only hear yourself.Totally preposterous.God is as fictional as Batman.You have no evidence to support either claim.You choose to dimiss one (Batman) because the existence of a crime fighting super hero appears ludicrous.Yet, by the same token, you believe in the existence of a "God" who lives in the sky.At least Batman had a cave!


----------



## tioc

Patrickmh1 said:


> Can you prove God doesn't exist?


How do you disprove a fictional character, thats like saying "I believe Batman exits prove I'm wrong"


----------



## essexboy

Ashcrapper said:


> The burden of proof is on you my friend being as there isn't a single shred of evidence he (or is it she?) exists


Exactly! Which is how Science works.Sciences laws would prohibit the existence of a man in the sky.So please either disregard a proven thesis, and embrace religion,or follow logical rational thought, and free yourself from your delusion.


----------



## Pain2Gain

Patrickmh1 said:


> No, Im not torn at all, if You'd maybe educated yourself in the Muslim faith, The Christian faith and the Science that can go alongside the world such as Evolution then maybe your views would be less extreme and have opinions that were not so offensive. You're basically against faith not against Islam.


You cheeky (insert prefered word) your type really do infuriate me! You think because of your hollyer than thou attitudes your some form of higher intelligence, how do you know what education I've given myself?

My views are far from extreme! And that word offensive is so over used these days it's as stupid as branding me a racist as some have here.


----------



## robzombie

http://www.peterboroughtoday.co.uk/news/local/crime-racist-thugs-attack-father-with-baby-son-1-154059


----------



## Patrickmh1

Ashcrapper said:


> The burden of proof is on you my friend being as there isn't a single shred of evidence he (or is it she?) exists


I put forward Anselm's Ontological argument.

God is the most perfect being, he is That that which nothing greater can be conceived. TTWNGCBC.

we can all understand the idea of God is that he is a supremely perfect being, we can envisage this in our minds

A being which exists both in the mind and in reality is greater than a being that exists only in the mind.

If God only exists in the mind, then we can conceive of a greater being-that which exists in reality.

The bible states "the fool hath said in his heart, there is no God".

We cannot think of anything greater than God as he is TTWNGCBC.

Therefore God exists.

This can only be applied to God as god is a necessary being, never coming in or out of existence such as the earth or an island.

I can understand not believing in God, I come from an Atheist household but found God throughout my teenage years, especially at 16.


----------



## Patrickmh1

tioc said:


> How do you disprove a fictional character, thats like saying "I believe Batman exits prove I'm wrong"


Read my recent post on Anselms ontological argument.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Patrickmh1 said:


> I put forward Anselm's Ontological argument.
> 
> God is the most perfect being, he is That that which nothing greater can be conceived. TTWNGCBC.
> 
> we can all understand the idea of God is that he is a supremely perfect being, we can envisage this in our minds
> 
> A being which exists both in the mind and in reality is greater than a being that exists only in the mind.
> 
> If God only exists in the mind, then we can conceive of a greater being-that which exists in reality.
> 
> The bible states "the fool hath said in his heart, there is no God".
> 
> We cannot think of anything greater than God as he is TTWNGCBC.
> 
> Therefore God exists.
> 
> This can only be applied to God as god is a necessary being, never coming in or out of existence such as the earth or an island.
> 
> I can understand not believing in God, I come from an Atheist household but found God throughout my teenage years, especially at 16.


Ill take that as "no" then


----------



## richie777

I don't think the god squad understand how mental they sound to those of us who choose not to be had.


----------



## tioc

Ashcrapper said:


> Ill take that as "no" then


coffee................keyboard................ [email protected]


----------



## Tag

Topic title says 'EDL'

Actual topic about God

Say what?


----------



## Pain2Gain

Patrickmh1 said:


> I put forward Anselm's Ontological argument.
> 
> God is the most perfect being, he is That that which nothing greater can be conceived. TTWNGCBC.
> 
> we can all understand the idea of God is that he is a supremely perfect being, we can envisage this in our minds
> 
> A being which exists both in the mind and in reality is greater than a being that exists only in the mind.
> 
> If God only exists in the mind, then we can conceive of a greater being-that which exists in reality.
> 
> The bible states "the fool hath said in his heart, there is no God".
> 
> We cannot think of anything greater than God as he is TTWNGCBC.
> 
> Therefore God exists.
> 
> This can only be applied to God as god is a necessary being, never coming in or out of existence such as the earth or an island.
> 
> I can understand not believing in God, I come from an Atheist household but found God throughout my teenage years, especially at 16.


You really are brainwashed aren't you


----------



## Patrickmh1

Pain2Gain said:


> You cheeky (insert prefered word) your type really do infuriate me! You think because of your hollyer than thou attitudes your some form of higher intelligence, how do you know what education I've given myself?
> 
> My views are far from extreme! And that word offensive is so over used these days it's as stupid as branding me a racist as some have here.


Im sorry for infuriating you, please tell me how you have educated yourself on the many faiths above? being offensive isnt being racist. very different things, notice how I havn't called you racist.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

rob211080 said:


> No it's the race card,affirmative action type i have a problem with.Diane Abott springs to mind.





Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Whilst im also not the greatest fan of dianne abbot, i aslo recall a post in which you said "i cant stand *******" me being a ****** is confused why you didnt specify by saying dianne abbot, and how about "f*ck off you black c*nt" was that to dianne abbot too?





rob211080 said:


> I didn't run off,i had some other stuff to do.


Still didn't get my answer man


----------



## Ashcrapper

Tag said:


> Topic title says 'EDL'
> 
> Actual topic about God
> 
> Say what?


Oh sh1t, the Internet police are here


----------



## Pain2Gain

Tag said:


> Topic title says 'EDL'
> 
> Actual topic about God
> 
> Say what?


Keep up mate page 1-18 EDL. Then the god squad descended and it all went to sh1t


----------



## Paz1982

rob211080 said:


> http://www.peterboroughtoday.co.uk/news/local/crime-racist-thugs-attack-father-with-baby-son-1-154059


What has that story from 2005 got to do with anything ? Do you think posting up this article about Asian racists somehow makes it alright for your own racism ?


----------



## Tag

Pain2Gain said:


> Keep up mate page 1-18 EDL. Then the god squad descended and it all went to sh1t


Haven't sat and read 20 pages

Summary?


----------



## richie777

Tag said:


> Haven't sat and read 20 pages
> 
> Summary?


there's some right nutters out there


----------



## essexboy

Patrickmh1 said:


> I put forward Anselm's Ontological argument.
> 
> God is the most perfect being, he is That that which nothing greater can be conceived. TTWNGCBC.
> 
> we can all understand the idea of God is that he is a supremely perfect being, we can envisage this in our minds
> 
> A being which exists both in the mind and in reality is greater than a being that exists only in the mind.
> 
> If God only exists in the mind, then we can conceive of a greater being-that which exists in reality.
> 
> The bible states "the fool hath said in his heart, there is no God".
> 
> We cannot think of anything greater than God as he is TTWNGCBC.
> 
> Therefore God exists.
> 
> This can only be applied to God as god is a necessary being, never coming in or out of existence such as the earth or an island,
> 
> I can understand not believing in God, I come from an Atheist household but found God throughout my teenage years, especially at 16.


I put forward *Essexboys* Ontological argument.

*Batman* is the most perfect being, he is That that which nothing greater can be conceived. TTWNGCBC.

we can all understand the idea of* Batman* is that he is a supremely perfect being, we can envisage this in our minds

A being which exists both in the mind and in reality is greater than a being that exists only in the mind.

If *Batman* only exists in the mind, then we can conceive of a greater being-that which exists in reality.

The comic states "the fool hath said in his heart, there is no *Batman*".

We cannot think of anything greater than *Batman* as he is TTWNGCBC.

Therefore* Batman* exists.

This can only be applied to *Batman* as *Batman* is a necessary being, never coming in or out of existence such as the earth or an island*,Apart from when hes in that really fancy car of his*


----------



## robzombie

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Still didn't get my answer man


I don't hate all blacks and the other comment was made on another forum to a cocky mixed race guy who was spouting just as much cr-p as anyone else.


----------



## Patrickmh1

Pain2Gain said:


> You really are brainwashed aren't you


It is a widely accepted theory for the existence of God, I have given you a form of logical proof, you dismiss it. Not brainwashed, Maybe study some Philosophical texts, they are really interesting.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Tag said:


> Haven't sat and read 20 pages
> 
> Summary?


EDL are mongy racists and god doesn't exist


----------



## tioc

Tag said:


> Haven't sat and read 20 pages
> 
> Summary?


EDL are knobs

Rob seems to be racist

Everyone ganging up on the god squad.


----------



## Tag

Ashcrapper said:


> EDL are mongy racists and god doesn't exist


Sounds about right

Carry on


----------



## Ashcrapper

rob211080 said:


> I don't hate all blacks and the other comment was made on another forum to a cocky mixed race guy who was spouting just as much cr-p as anyone else.


Which blacks do you like? Is Eddie Murphy one?


----------



## resten

rob211080 said:


> I didn't run off,i had some other stuff to do.


p4ki bashing


----------



## richie777

Ashcrapper said:


> Which blacks do you like? Is Eddie Murphy one?


Richard Pryor's better than him


----------



## Patrickmh1

essexboy said:


> I put forward *Essexboys* Ontological argument.
> 
> *Batman* is the most perfect being, he is That that which nothing greater can be conceived. TTWNGCBC.
> 
> we can all understand the idea of* Batman* is that he is a supremely perfect being, we can envisage this in our minds
> 
> A being which exists both in the mind and in reality is greater than a being that exists only in the mind.
> 
> If *Batman* only exists in the mind, then we can conceive of a greater being-that which exists in reality.
> 
> The comic states "the fool hath said in his heart, there is no *Batman*".
> 
> We cannot think of anything greater than *Batman* as he is TTWNGCBC.
> 
> Therefore* Batman* exists.
> 
> This can only be applied to *Batman* as *Batman* is a necessary being, never coming in or out of existence such as the earth or an island[/quote
> 
> Batman came into existence in May 1939, therefore cannot be perfect as has a start and will have an end as he is a Human being. Therefore disproves your retort.


----------



## richie777

set himself on fire


----------



## Ashcrapper

richie777 said:


> Richard Pryor's better than him


I'm talking more Beverley Hills Cop 1 than Dr Dolittle


----------



## essexboy

Patrickmh1 said:


> ill use your defalut response.Prove me wrong.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Patrickmh1 said:


> Batman came into existence in May 1939, therefore cannot be perfect as has a start and will have an end as he is a Human being. Therefore disproves your retort.


That's what batman would like you to think


----------



## Patrickmh1

essexboy said:


> I just did.


----------



## richie777

Ashcrapper said:


> I'm talking more Beverley Hills Cop 1 than Dr Dolittle


never aw him in the fatso thing but it looked like ah1t


----------



## Patrickmh1

@essexboy @Ashcrapper

http://www.princeton.edu/~grosen/puc/phi203/ontological.html

Have a read, you might like it, I really find it interesting


----------



## Paz1982

resten said:


> p4ki bashing


No it was the bi-monthly tea and cakes evening at the village hall with the local NF and KKK skinheads. They have bingo and a raffle, it's quite a nice night out


----------



## richie777

Patrickmh1 said:


> @essexboy @Ashcrapper
> 
> http://www.princeton.edu/~grosen/puc/phi203/ontological.html
> 
> Have a read, you might like it, I really find it interesting


your really are quite terrifying


----------



## essexboy

Patrickmh1 said:


> No you didnt.You just made a comment.That proves nothing.Which is ALL you do.Touche.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

rob211080 said:


> I don't hate all blacks and the other comment was made on another forum to a *cocky mixed race guy who was spouting just as much cr-p* as anyone else.


I know the type  @AK-26 @sckeane and @zack amin do my nut in! I wouldn't call them thoroughbreds though, they've been somewhat diluted


----------



## essexboy

Patrickmh1 said:


> @essexboy @Ashcrapper
> 
> http://www.princeton.edu/~grosen/puc/phi203/ontological.html
> 
> Have a read, you might like it, I really find it interesting


Spurious waffle.Sorry Patrick unless you come up with something more concrete, its curtains for God.


----------



## Patrickmh1

Patrickmh1 said:


> @essexboy @Ashcrapper
> 
> http://www.princeton.edu/~grosen/puc/phi203/ontological.html
> 
> Have a read, you might like it, I really find it interesting


You may already have your own, obviously from what you've written, ideas on the existence of God.

My belief is that he does, yours is that he doesn't. Its not fair of me or you to call the other stupid or brainwashed as our understandings differ.


----------



## Patrickmh1

essexboy said:


> Spurious waffle.Sorry Patrick unless you come up with something more concrete, its curtains for God.


For you maybe. But I highly doubt you have even read it.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Patrickmh1 said:


> You may already have your own, obviously from what you've written, ideas on the existence of God.
> 
> My belief is that he does, yours is that he doesn't. Its not fair of me or you to call the other stupid or brainwashed as our understandings differ.


Stop talking to yourself


----------



## richie777

essexboy said:


> Spurious waffle.Sorry Patrick unless you come up with something more concrete, its curtains for God.


why is it always curtains

never sheets or any other type of bedroom finery


----------



## Pain2Gain

Patrickmh1 said:


> It is a widely accepted theory for the existence of God, I have given you a form of logical proof, you dismiss it. Not brainwashed, Maybe study some Philosophical texts, they are really interesting.


It is only accepted my those lacking in the ability to lead there own lives, instead can only follow fairy tails from thousands of years ago

Instead of philosophical texts full of speculation maybe you yourself should study human physcology as I have then you might just comprehend how redicilous belief in god is and it's nothing more than your nature wanting to belong to something bigger than yourself.

What's quite amusing is you'd probably be more accepted believing in batman who is a million time more plasuable than the man in the heavans who's never once shown a single shred of proof he exists.

You have given us nothing in the way of proof what so ever have you really? You pasted some txt that means nothing, but please I wait to see your proof with baited breath.


----------



## Patrickmh1

essexboy said:


> I pointed out that Batman has a start and will have an end, therefore is not necessary, this means he cannot be perfect and cannot be proved to exist with the Argument you just put forward. Therefore disproving you. Touché.


----------



## essexboy

Patrickmh1 said:


> You may already have your own, obviously from what you've written, ideas on the existence of God.
> 
> My belief is that he does, yours is that he doesn't. Its not fair of me or you to call the other stupid or brainwashed as our understandings differ.


And there we have it! Your Belief! Nothing more.You choose to "believe" Yet if I told you I chat to the fairies at the bottom of my garden, youd want me sectioned.Yet, that would be no more ludicrous than what you believe.

I find it staggering, that in this day and age such denial can exist.............


----------



## Patrickmh1

Pain2Gain said:


> It is only accepted my those lacking in the ability to lead there own lives, instead can only follow fairy tails from thousands of years ago
> 
> Instead of philosophical texts full of speculation maybe you yourself should study human physcology as I have then you might just comprehend how redicilous belief in god is and it's nothing more than your nature wanting to belong to something bigger than yourself.
> 
> What's quite amusing is you'd probably be more accepted believing in batman who is a million time more plasuable than the man in the heavans who's never once shown a single shred of proof he exists.
> 
> You have given us nothing in the way of proof what so ever have you really? You pasted some txt that means nothing, but please I wait to see your proof with baited breath.


Psychology sounds really interesting also, Im hopefully starting to study some modules on it in September. Any good books you'd advise reading?


----------



## richie777

essexboy said:


> And there we have it! Your Belief! Nothing more.You choose to "believe" Yet if I told you I chat to the fairies at the bottom of my garden, youd want me sectioned.Yet, that would be no more ludicrous than what you believe.
> 
> I find it staggering, that in this day and age such denial can exist.............


it is pretty f*cked up


----------



## resten

Will someone please tag me when this gets interesting again. All this god stuff is boring


----------



## Ashcrapper

resten said:


> Will someone please tag me when this gets interesting again. All this god stuff is boring


Absolutely not


----------



## resten

Ashcrapper said:


> Absolutely not


I'm going to @Ashcrapper you in all sorts of sh1t threads now


----------



## Patrickmh1

Pain2Gain said:


> It is only accepted my those lacking in the ability to lead there own lives, instead can only follow fairy tails from thousands of years ago
> 
> Instead of philosophical texts full of speculation maybe you yourself should study human physcology as I have then you might just comprehend how redicilous belief in god is and it's nothing more than your nature wanting to belong to something bigger than yourself.
> 
> What's quite amusing is you'd probably be more accepted believing in batman who is a million time more plasuable than the man in the heavans who's never once shown a single shred of proof he exists.
> 
> You have given us nothing in the way of proof what so ever have you really? You pasted some txt that means nothing, but please I wait to see your proof with baited breath.


Faith is not about physical proof. You cannot state that philosophical theories are rubbish or speculative when you've studied Psychology, this is a theory based study also.


----------



## richie777

resten said:


> Will someone please tag me when this gets interesting again. All this god stuff is boring


can't believe i'm on a bloody forum on a sunday at 13:10


----------



## resten

richie777 said:


> can't believer i'm on a bloody forum on a sunday at 13:10


Run along then if you've got such an issue with it mate, we're not tying you down. That's Friday nights in the MA when we get kinky like that.


----------



## richie777

Patrickmh1 said:


> Faith is not about physical proof. You cannot state that philosophical theories are rubbish or speculative when you've studied Psychology, this is a theory based study also.


I can't believe you have almost 350 posts


----------



## richie777

resten said:


> Run along then if you've got such an issue with it mate, we're not tying you down. That's Friday nights in the MA when we get kinky like that.


lurked for years


----------



## Patrickmh1

ANYWAY I've completely hijacked this thread. Could someone please list the EDLs fundamentals?


----------



## Pain2Gain

Patrickmh1 said:


> Psychology sounds really interesting also, Im hopefully starting to study some modules on it in September. Any good books you'd advise reading?





Patrickmh1 said:


> Faith is not about physical proof. You cannot state that philosophical theories are rubbish or speculative when you've studied Psychology, this is a theory based study also.


Ahh crap, I just clicked I've sinned in my own religion! I'm arguing with a jumped up 20 something student, come back when you've lived a little hey there's a good boy.

Pain2gain to GOD, I'm out!


----------



## Patrickmh1

richie777 said:


> I can't believe you have almost 350 posts


Im not always a "God guy", This just happened.


----------



## richie777

Patrickmh1 said:


> ANYWAY I've completely hijacked this thread. Could someone please list the EDLs fundamentals?


they're a hoard of heathens who mock the heavens


----------



## Paz1982

richie777 said:


> lurked for years


I'm guessing you mean in real life ?


----------



## Patrickmh1

Pain2Gain said:


> Ahh crap, I just clicked I've sinned in my own religion! I'm arguing with a jumped up 20 something student, come back when you've lived a little hey there's a good boy.
> 
> Pain2gain to GOD, I'm out!


How have I sinned in my own religion?


----------



## resten

richie777 said:


> lurked for years


Awesome.

But if you're feeling cooped up, go enjoy the sun 

I'm staying in though cause I'm a sad cvnt


----------



## Ghostspike

edl, bunch of drunkard undisciplined idiots, being robbed for their money by salon owner tommy robinson and co lead by German Nazi Organisations Combat 18 among the ordinary members

I suppose this is what happens when you let the government divide poor working class people and let em fight each other while their stuffing their gobs with £10 burgers, thrice times a day.

Dont see the EDL doing anything about government cuts, anything for an excuse to get coked up and a run-around through the town


----------



## resten

If anyone fighting thrush in this heat?

It's quite warm down there, worried I'm gunna start sprouting


----------



## Patrickmh1

richie777 said:


> they're a hoard of heathens who mock the heavens


Sounds like a fun bunch, is it true they locked them in a Pub before the actual march?


----------



## richie777

resten said:


> If anyone fighting thrush in this heat?
> 
> It's quite warm down there, worried I'm gunna start sprouting


ew


----------



## richie777

nap time


----------



## Ashcrapper

resten said:


> I'm going to @Ashcrapper you in all sorts of sh1t threads now


If you want me to post in your threads mate just ask


----------



## Patrickmh1

Ghostspike said:


> edl, bunch of drunkard undisciplined idiots, being robbed for their money by salon owner tommy robinson and co lead by German Nazi Organisations Combat 18 among the ordinary members
> 
> I suppose this is what happens when you let the government divide poor working class people and let em fight each other while their stuffing their gobs with £10 burgers, thrice times a day.
> 
> Dont see the EDL doing anything about government cuts, anything for an excuse to get coked up and a run-around through the town


Its a shame an organisation so big couldn't be doing what is needed for everyone in society such as combating these cuts on our forces and services.

Its also a shame their area of focus is race and religion as proved here today it is dividing if we even question each other when really we should leave each other alone and instead of attacking each others ideology we should try and learn from others, that would really help society and bring back that community people once had.


----------



## resten

Ashcrapper said:


> If you want me to post in your threads mate just ask


What if I want you to touch my bum? Same applies?


----------



## Ghostspike

Patrickmh1 said:


> Its a shame an organisation so big couldn't be doing what is needed for everyone in society such as combating these cuts on our forces and services.
> 
> Its also a shame their area of focus is race and religion as proved here today it is dividing if we even question each other when really we should leave each other alone and instead of attacking each others ideology we should try and learn from others, that would really help society and bring back that community people once had.


I wasn't making the case that the EDL could be reformed, It was created with 1 interest, streetfighting.

If you want to defend public services, join the unions and protest groups across the UK, theres a **** load

If you want to 'bring back the community people once had', you'll need to do the latter


----------



## Ashcrapper

resten said:


> What if I want you to touch my bum? Same applies?


Is your bum nice?


----------



## resten

Ashcrapper said:


> Is your bum nice?


My ring's not as tight as it used to be but I can clench pretty hard


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Well this thread has taken a sinister turn


----------



## Patrickmh1

Ghostspike said:


> I wasn't making the case that the EDL could be reformed, It was created with 1 interest, streetfighting.
> 
> If you want to defend public services, join the unions and protest groups across the UK, theres a **** load
> 
> If you want to 'bring back the community people once had', you'll need to do the latter


----------



## Ashcrapper

resten said:


> My ring's not as tight as it used to be but I can clench pretty hard


You've got yourself a deal


----------



## resten

Ashcrapper said:


> You've got yourself a deal


I'll let you borrow my merkin


----------



## resten

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Well this thread has taken a sinister turn


IT'S A FVCKING DISGRACE!!


----------



## Patrickmh1

Ghostspike said:


> I wasn't making the case that the EDL could be reformed, It was created with 1 interest, streetfighting.
> 
> If you want to defend public services, join the unions and protest groups across the UK, theres a **** load
> 
> If you want to 'bring back the community people once had', you'll need to do the latter


I mean its a shame an organisation of their size and their media profile being dedicated to hate. Wish there were more positive groups in the media eye.


----------



## Ian_Montrose

If God does exist (big if) it seems he's buggered off and left us to it. He used to do all sorts of miracles to keep the crowd amused but we haven't had a talking bush or parting of the Red Sea for a long time. Indeed, I don't think we've had a verifiable peep out of him since we murdered his son. Maybe if we'd just said sorry he might have given us a second chance but we had to try and pretend that a bit of son murdering was all part of God's great plan from the very beginning. Then we add insult to injury by turning it into something to celebrate - holding festivals and walking around with mini re-enactments of the murder made into jewelry. If I was God I'd be pretty ****ed off TBH.

For the record, I respect anyone's right to follow their faith. They don't have the right though to go around trying to shove it down everyone's else's throat.


----------



## zack amin

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I know the type @AK-26 @sckeane and @zack amin do my nut in! I wouldn't call them thoroughbreds though, they've been somewhat diluted


Yeah we are the worst for playing the multi race card


----------



## Gym Bunny

husky said:


> rob i wanna ask you your opinion on something - regarding some of the comments attributed to you from other forums- what would you say/do if a loved one had an accident and needed a lifesaving blood transfusion and the only available blood was from one of my black brothers/sisters? would you go ahead and accept the life saving treatment or say no and allow a loved one to die-not trying to trip u up but just wondering what you'd do.


Excellent question. Fortunately for the hypothetical relative, doctors have a duty of care and permission from the family is not required if the person receiving the blood is an adult. If a child, I believe the parents can object due to religious reasons (which IMO is so selfish it appalls me).

Blood being provided would be compatible blood. That's the main thing. Not skin colour of the donor. So being able to refuse permission on account of being a racist pillock will carry zero weight with the doctors.


----------



## MrM

essexboy said:


> Yet again.Making it up as you choose.


Well .... Most mainstream Christian churches support evolution as "a scientific fact" and the Big Bang theory was developed by a Vatican monk (google "a day with no yesterday"). So both of those ideas are in line with church teaching.

And I'm a scientist / atheist so don't accuse me of being brainwashed etc


----------



## Mr_Morocco

EDL are basically a bunch of racist drunk thugs who hate Islam, they protest against the idea of sharia law courts (for muslims) but you never see them protest against Beth Din (jewish law which is part of the courts already). They go on about muslim grooming gangs but never protest against the pedophiles from other races.


----------



## Bashy

Patrickmh1 said:


> Can you prove God doesn't exist?


The burden of proof lies with you my friend.


----------



## Bashy

Patrickmh1 said:


> Faith is not about physical proof. You cannot state that philosophical theories are rubbish or speculative when you've studied Psychology, this is a theory based study also.


'You cannot state that philosophical *theories* are rubbish or *speculative* '

Yes. Yes you can.


----------



## paulandabbi

Mr_Morocco said:


> EDL are basically a bunch of racist drunk thugs who hate Islam, they protest against the idea of *sharia law courts (for muslims)* but you never see them protest against Beth Din (jewish law which is part of the courts already). They go on about muslim grooming gangs but never protest against the pedophiles from other races.


So do Muslims only want sharia law for Muslims or for the whole of the uk? This is a genuine question not an argument starter


----------



## banjodeano

rob211080 said:


> I don't hate all blacks


I dont understand this quote, you either hate black people or you dont.?

Do you mean if you come across a black person and he seems okay then you will like him, but if you came across a black person and he was horrible then you wouldnt like him.?....but that could be said for any other person you would come across, good and bad in all races, regardless of colour..

I would class myself as anti racist, but i do acknowledge that flood gates have been left open and should have been closed years ago, we are only a small country and can not accommodate everybody. just my two peneth


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

banjodeano said:


> I dont understand this quote, you either hate black people or you dont.?
> 
> Do you mean if you come across a black person and he seems okay then you will like him, but if you came across a black person and he was horrible then you wouldnt like him.?....but that could be said for any other person you would come across, good and bad in all races, regardless of colour..
> 
> I would class myself as anti racist, but i do acknowledge that flood gates have been left open and should have been closed years ago, we are only a small country and can not accommodate everybody. just my two peneth


You are getting the wrong end off the stick, he doesn't hate blacks he hates Diane Abbot


----------



## Ashcrapper

banjodeano said:


> I dont understand this quote, you either hate black people or you dont.?
> 
> Do you mean if you come across a black person and he seems okay then you will like him, but if you came across a black person and he was horrible then you wouldnt like him.?....but that could be said for any other person you would come across, good and bad in all races, regardless of colour..
> 
> I would class myself as anti racist, but i do acknowledge that flood gates have been left open and should have been closed years ago, we are only a small country and can not accommodate everybody. just my two peneth


you do realise you are trying to analyse a retard?


----------



## paulandabbi

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You are getting the wrong end off the stick, he doesn't hate blacks he hates Diane Abbot


And mixed race people, he thinks they are cnuts!!!


----------



## Pain2Gain

Bashy said:


> 'You cannot state that philosophical *theories* are rubbish or *speculative* '
> 
> Yes. Yes you can.


Thank you I'd given up by that point


----------



## Bashy

Pain2Gain said:


> Thank you I'd given up by that point


Retard of the highest order.


----------



## atencorps

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You are getting the wrong end off the stick, he doesn't hate blacks he hates Diane Abbot


To be fair only an idiot would like Diane Abbot. A self serving individual who likes to con people that she is working in their interest and contributes nothing to society. She claims to 'represent' one of the poorest parts of London yet doesn't think twice about sending her kids to private school. In my Opinion if your out do serve yourself, you should just admit it to yourself and be proud of it rather than lie and claim to work for the good of others.


----------



## Ian_Montrose

banjodeano said:


> I dont understand this quote, you either hate black people or you dont.?


I think it's similar to the old "I'm not a racist, I've got black friends" defense. It doesn't hold water. Rather than me writing screeds as to why, consider the fact that plenty of sexists are married.


----------



## Ashcrapper

"im not racist, I just like saying racist things"


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ian_Montrose said:


> I think it's similar to the old "I'm not a racist, I've got black friends" defense. It doesn't hold water. Rather than me writing screeds as to why, consider the fact that plenty of sexists are married.


Thats gotta be the most over-used line ever..."im not racist my best mate is black" :lol:


----------



## resten

Ashcrapper said:


> "im not racist, I just like saying racist things"


I'm not racist, I just have sex with guys who are


----------



## Paz1982

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You are getting the wrong end off the stick, he doesn't hate blacks he hates Diane Abbot


and he loves ackee :wub:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Paz1982 said:


> and he loves ackee :wub:


Why wouldnt he? Me and him like family now..

still waiting on an invite though just incase i missed it @rob211080, stay blick famalam!!


----------



## Bashy

Racist people are only a few pints away from saying 'because of the blacks' or 'bloody foreigners'


----------



## TryingToGetBig

Ian_Montrose said:


> consider the fact that plenty of sexists are married.


Obviously, who else is going to do the washing ect :whistling:


----------



## resten

Paz1982 said:


> and he loves ackee :wub:


 :nono: I'm not sharing


----------



## anaboliclove

sckeane said:


> Clueless, cretins of the society, moaning that every other race and nationality has 'taken their jobs'
> 
> well EDL if your not chosen for a job over someone from a different country that 1; doesn't speak very good English due to not being born in this country or been given the chance to learn English, 2; will work for less than you and 3; will also do a better job than any of you scummy bastards ever could. then guess what - you shouldn't deserve the fcuking job in the first place, you pieces of sh!t


you obviously don't know what there about there are thicko numb skull dick heads who show up to these events thinking that's what the edl are all about and give them a bad name when the media focus solely on them but there actual problem is with the islamification of our country and I 100% agree with them on that. our gov. are allowing them to take the pure p*ss!. I work with eastern Europeans and they are hard working decent ppl most of them anyway (theres tossers in all nationalities) and as for black ppl they are well and truly intergrated into our society as are every other community that's origins aren't british apart from muslims im sorry to say that but its true islam if practiced how it is supposed to be does not allow this we are infidels and therefore the enemy. and when ppl are being blown up or beheaded on our streets this is clear as day. NOT EVERY MUSLIM IS A TERRORIST BUT EVERY TERRORIST IS A MUSLIM. and if I get negged for this post then so be it. I AM CERNTAINLY NOT AN INBREAD BACKWARD THINKING RACIST just incase anyone tries to say I am


----------



## huarache

anaboliclove said:


> you obviously don't know what there about there are thicko numb skull dick heads who show up to these events thinking that's what the edl are all about and give them a bad name when the media focus solely on them but there actual problem is with the islamification of our country and I 100% agree with them on that. our gov. are allowing them to take the pure p*ss!. I work with eastern Europeans and they are hard working decent ppl most of them anyway (theres tossers in all nationalities) and as for black ppl they are well and truly intergrated into our society as are every other community that's origins aren't british apart from muslims im sorry to say that but its true islam if practiced how it is supposed to be does not allow this we are infidels and therefore the enemy. and when ppl are being blown up or beheaded on our streets this is clear as day. NOT EVERY MUSLIM IS A TERRORIST BUT EVERY TERRORIST IS A MUSLIM. and if I get negged for this post then so be it. I AM CERNTAINLY NOT AN INBREAD BACKWARD THINKING RACIST just incase anyone tries to say I am


Let the negging begin


----------



## Ashcrapper

anaboliclove said:


> you obviously don't know what there about there are thicko numb skull dick heads who show up to these events thinking that's what the edl are all about and give them a bad name when the media focus solely on them but there actual problem is with the islamification of our country and I 100% agree with them on that. our gov. are allowing them to take the pure p*ss!. I work with eastern Europeans and they are hard working decent ppl most of them anyway (theres tossers in all nationalities) and as for black ppl they are well and truly intergrated into our society as are every other community that's origins aren't british apart from muslims im sorry to say that but its true islam if practiced how it is supposed to be does not allow this we are infidels and therefore the enemy. and when ppl are being blown up or beheaded on our streets this is clear as day. NOT EVERY MUSLIM IS A TERRORIST BUT EVERY TERRORIST IS A MUSLIM. and if I get negged for this post then so be it. *I AM CERNTAINLY NOT AN INBREAD BACKWARD THINKING RACIST* just incase anyone tries to say I am


can see that mate, you are clearly using your loaf here. some great points well made. scary to think they are multiplying at 5.1%


----------



## paulandabbi

anaboliclove said:


> you obviously don't know what there about there are thicko numb skull dick heads who show up to these events thinking that's what the edl are all about and give them a bad name when the media focus solely on them but there actual problem is with the islamification of our country and I 100% agree with them on that. our gov. are allowing them to take the pure p*ss!. I work with eastern Europeans and they are hard working decent ppl most of them anyway (theres tossers in all nationalities) and as for black ppl they are well and truly intergrated into our society as are every other community that's origins aren't british apart from muslims im sorry to say that but its true islam if practiced how it is supposed to be does not allow this we are infidels and therefore the enemy. and when ppl are being blown up or beheaded on our streets this is clear as day. NOT EVERY MUSLIM IS A TERRORIST *BUT EVERY TERRORIST IS A MUSLIM*. and if I get negged for this post then so be it. I AM CERNTAINLY NOT AN INBREAD BACKWARD THINKING RACIST just incase anyone tries to say I am


You talk of decent eastern Europeans and then say about every terrorist is a Muslim but what about the two Ukrainians that have been arrested under the terrorism act in Brum?? They bombed three mosques and also murdered a elderly Muslim man. They are terrorists aswell!!


----------



## banjodeano

paulandabbi said:


> You talk of decent eastern Europeans and then say about every terrorist is a Muslim but what about the to Ukrainians that have been arrested under the terrorism act in Brum?? They bombed three mosques and also murdered a elderly Muslim man. They are terrorists aswell!!


and that nutter who killed them on that summer camp island..

plus a few others..http://ouden.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/list-of-christian-terrorism.html


----------



## resten

anaboliclove said:



> NOT EVERY MUSLIM IS A TERRORIST BUT EVERY TERRORIST IS A MUSLIM.


No. No they're not. And this just goes to show how blind people with views like yours are.

Here are some US terrorism stats from 1980-2005 (Data source: FBI)










How many Muslims do you think are in the IRA?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

anaboliclove said:


> you obviously don't know what there about there are thicko numb skull dick heads who show up to these events thinking that's what the edl are all about and give them a bad name when the media focus solely on them but there actual problem is with the islamification of our country and I 100% agree with them on that. our gov. are allowing them to take the pure p*ss!. I work with eastern Europeans and they are hard working decent ppl most of them anyway (theres tossers in all nationalities) and as for black ppl they are well and truly intergrated into our society as are every other community that's origins aren't british apart from muslims im sorry to say that but its true islam if practiced how it is supposed to be does not allow this we are infidels and therefore the enemy. and when ppl are being blown up or beheaded on our streets this is clear as day. *NOT EVERY MUSLIM IS A TERRORIST BUT EVERY TERRORIST IS A MUSLIM.* and if I get negged for this post then so be it. I AM CERNTAINLY NOT AN INBREAD BACKWARD THINKING RACIST just incase anyone tries to say I am


Yes he was muslim too


----------



## resten

anaboliclove said:


> NOT EVERY MUSLIM IS A TERRORIST BUT EVERY TERRORIST IS A MUSLIM.


Here's a TL;DR on this one - you're wrong.

2000 to 2013

- Jim D. Adkisson opened fire in the Tennessee Valley Unitarian Universalist Church in Knoxville TN killing two and injuring seven (a note found in his SUV indicated this was intended as a suicide attack and said the church was apparently targeted because of its support of liberal social policies),

- Alabama Free Militia, five members of anti-immigration militia were arrested for planning a machine gun attack on Mexicans. During raids by federal agents, authorities seized 130 hand grenades, two machine guns and more than 2,500 rounds of ammunition

- Chad Altman and Sergio Baca were arrested for the arson of Dr. Curtis Boyd's clinic in Albuquerque NM

- The Animal Liberation Front targeted a UCLA professor with a firebomb due to her research on animals,

- Samuel Arrington was arrested for a series of 55 arson fires across Los Angeles.

- Daniel L. Barefoot, Sharon Renee Barefoot, Jonathan A. Avery, Jonathan Maynard, Marvin G. Gautier and Rossie Lynwood Strickland , six members of the Nation's Knights of the Ku Klux Klan pleaded guilty to a variety of weapons and conspiracy charges in connection with an illegal gun trading scheme in the early 2000s to finance a plan to blow up the Johnston County, North Carolina, courthouse.

- Philip Bay planned a massacre of fellow Virginia Beach students

- John Patrick Bedell, an anti-government extremist walks into the Pentagon and opens fire, wounding two officers before he is himself shot dead.

- Birmingham militia anti-immigrant plot. Five members of a self styled Birmingham, Alabama area anti-immigration militia were arrested for planning a machine gun attack on Mexicans. 2007

- Tyler Brehm went on a shooting rampage in Hollywood, CA and was killed by police

- Anders Breivik (Norway) massacre at Utoya Youth Camp

- Kody Brittingham, a Marine is arrested and charged with plotting to assassinate President Obama. Brittingham also collected white-supremacist material.

- Seung-Hui Cho killed 32 people and wounded many others at Virginia Tech before committing suicide,

- Brian Church, Jared Chase, and, Brent Vincent Betterly, self-described anarchists, were arrested in Chicago in apparent plot to bomb Obama headquarters, and the mayor's home ** Charged with conspiring to commit domestic terrorism **

- Daniel Cowart and Paul Schlesselman, two *********** skinheads plot to target an African American High School and kill 88 blacks and decapitate 14 more (the numbers 88 and 14 are symbolic to white supremacists) and although expecting to fail try to assassinate Barack Obama,

- Cody Crawford arrested for firebombing the Salman Alfarisi Islamic Mosque in Corvallis, Oregon. He called himself a "Christian warrior".

- Demetrius Van Crocker a white supremacist from rural TN attempted to acquire Sarin nerve gas and C-4 explosives that he planned to use to destroy government buildings,

- James Cummings dirty bomb plot, Belfast, Maine, police discover the makings of a nuclear "dirty bomb" in the basement of a white supremacist shot dead by his wife. The man, who was independently wealthy, reportedly was agitated about the election of President Obama and was crafting a plan to set off the bomb.

- Matthew L. Derosia rammed a SUV into the front entrance of a Planned Parenthood clinic in St. Paul, Minnesota

- John Earl, a Catholic priest drove his car into the Northern Illinois Health Clinic and pulled out an ax before being shot at by a security guard,

- Earth Liberation Front members plead guilty to burning The Center for Urban Horticulture at the University of Washington.

- Paul Ross Evans left a package at a women's health clinic in Austin, Texas containing an explosive device capable of inflicting serious injury or death. A bomb squad detonated the device after evacuating the building. Paul Ross Evans (who had a criminal record for armed robbery and theft) was found guilty of the crime

- Marcus Faella, Christopher Brooks, Richard Stockdale, Kent McLellan, Patricia Faella, Jennifer McGowan, Mark McGowan, Diane Stevens, Paul Jackson, and Dustin Perry, arrested in Florida. Members of a neo-Nazi organization known as the American Front 17 which is considered a domestic terrorism group. Arrested for "planning and preparing the AF for what he believes to be an inevitable race war" and had stated "his intent ... to kill Jews, immigrants and other minorities." **

- Leo Felton and Erica Chase bomb plot against Jewish and African-American targets.

- David Anthony Fuselier and 4 other members of the American Invisible Empire of the Ku Klux Klan were convicted in federal court in Louisiana on conspiracy and intimidation charges for burning a cross at the residence of three African-American men in Longville, Louisiana. The five men, who all pleaded guilty, had burned the cross in an attempt to coerce the victims into leaving the community

- One Goh opened fire at a Christian college in California, killing at least seven people and wounding three

- Robert Goldstein planned to blow up 50 mosques in Florida, and [2]

- Anthony Graziano and Aakash Dalal arrested for the firebombing of a Rutherford synagogue, Congregation Beth El, and the home of Rabbi Nossom Schuman and his family earlier this month.

- Matt Hale of the World Church of the Creator was convicted in 2004 of soliciting the murder of Chicago federal Judge Joan Humphrey Lefkow

- Jeffrey Harbin who has ties to the neo-Nazi National Socialist Movement (NSM) and was formerly a member of the neo-Nazi National Alliance, arrested for transporting 12 grenade-like improvised explosive devices.

- Kevin William Harpham has been charged with illegal possession of an explosive device and attempting to use a "weapon of mass destruction," after leaving a backpack bomb with the potential of killing or injuring dozens of people along the route of a Martin Luther King Day "unity march" in downtown Spokane, Washington. He is a former soldier with white supremacist connections.

- Robert Hawkins went on a shooting spree in an Omaha, Nebraska mall killing 8 and injuring 5 innocent people

- Christopher Hecker was arrested and charged with making death threats against the president and threatened to bomb the White House, hotels and other places, including Philadelphia City Hall and the site of the former World Trade Center. **

- Lucas John Helder rigged pipe bombs in private mailboxes to explode when the boxes were opened, He injured 6 people in Nebraska, Colorado, Texas, Illinois, and Iowa. His motivation was to garner media attention so that he could spread a message denouncing government control over daily lives and the illegality of marijuana.

- Rev. Neal Horsley arrested in Atlanta for terrorism against gays & lesbians for advocating the murder of Elton John, and who advocates that gays should be hunted down and killed. 2010 **

- Darren Wesley Huff was convicted of transporting firearms across state lines with the intent to cause a civil disorder. Huff intended to arrest public officials pursuant to "citizens arrest warrants," which were directed at numerous local, state, and federal public officials, including sheriffs, police chiefs, and President Obama. When arrested Huff carried in his vehicle a .45 caliber handgun and an AK-47 with ammunition. He told people that day that he had 300-400 rounds of ammunition with the AK-47 **

- Patricia Hughes and Jeremy Dunahoe threw a Molotov cocktail at a clinic in Shreveport, LA,

- David Hull, Pennsylvania Klan leader was convicted of a variety of illegal weapons charges in connection with an alleged plot to use hand grenades to attack abortion clinics; he also allegedly told an informant that he had turned his car into a "suicide bomb on wheels."

- Hutaree "Christian warrior" militia. Seven militiamen from the Hutaree Militia in Michigan and Ohio are arrested and charged with plotting to assassinate local police officers with the intent of sparking a new civil war.

- An Idaho Mountain Militia Boys plot to kill a judge an a police officer and break a friend out of jail is uncovered,

- Vadim Ignatov shooting attack on Muslim home in Oregon

- Bruce Ivins anthrax attacks kill five across the U.S. with politicians and media officials as the apparent targets,

- JDL plot by Irv Rubin and Earl Krugel to blow up the King Fahd Mosque and the office of Congressman Darrell Issa in CA foiled,

- Samuel James Johnson was one of two people arrested that federal investigators say were white supremacists who had plans to attack. Specific details on the plot have not been released but what we do know is it included a number of guns and the intent to hurt government workers and minorities. The FBI says at some point, Johnson formed his own white supremacist group and was planning to recruit others in an attack against the government and minorities. He's a former leader and member of the National Socialist Movement - a white supremacist group. **

- Jerry and Joe Kane, two "sovereign citizens" gunned down two police officers who pull them over for a traffic violation, and then wound two more officers in a shootout in which both of them are eventually killed.

- Anarchist Joseph Konopka was found in possession of deadly amounts of sodium cyanide and potassium cyanide

- William Krar is charged for his part in the Tyler poison gas plot, a white supremacist related plan, his weapons cache included a half a million rounds of ammunition, more than 60 pipe bombs, machine guns, silencers, and remote-controlled bombs disguised as briefcases.

- T.J. Lane, a student opened fire in a cafeteria at Chardon High School in Ohio, killing three students and injuring two others before he was arrested.

- John Francis Lechner arrested after ATF agents found 4,100 pounds of explosives, 2,000 feet of detonating cord and dozens of blasting caps at three locations.

- James J. Lee wearing explosives and carrying a gun took hostages at the headquarters of the Discovery Channel in Silver Spring, Maryland before being killed by police. He was protesting the channel's "anti environmental" message and programming encouraging birth of humans who he called filthy

- Ray Lazier Lengend, a 40-year-old of Guyanese descent has been arrested on five counts of criminal possession of a weapon, five counts of arson one considered a hate crime for a series of molotov coctail firebombings in NYC (including a mosque).

- Ryan Daniel Lewis was convicted of arson in a number of incidents on behalf of the Earth Liberation Front in CA

- Thomas Hayward Lewis, a *********** skinhead arrested in Mobile Alabama for vandalism and cache of explosives found in his home

- Jared Lee Loughner, the alleged mass murderer who shot U.S. Rep. Gabrielle Giffords of Arizona at a political gathering

- Donny Love, Sr. has been indicted for his alleged role in bombing of the federal courthouse in downtown San Diego. Multiple nail-laden pipe bombs exploded at a Federal Courthouse in San Diego causing "considerable damage" to the entrance and lobby and sending shrapnel two blocks away. The F.B.I. is investigating links between this attack and an April 25 explosion at the FedEx building also in San Diego

- Keith Luke went on shooting spree in MA to kill as many non whites and Jews as possible,

- Dennis & Daniel Mahon send mail bombs to a diversity office in Scottsdale AZ that injure three,

- Alberto Martinez - two officers were killed at Forward Operating Base Danger in Tikrit, Iraq by a deliberately placed mine, Staff Sergeant Alberto B. Martinez was charged, but was acquitted in a court martial trial at Fort Bragg, NC,

- Richard McLaren, former president of the Republic of Texas militia, kidnapped his neighbors leading to a week-long standoff between the police and "antigovernment separatists.

- David McMenemy of Rochester Hills, Michigan crashed his car into the Edgerton Women's Care Center in Davenport, Iowa. He then doused the lobby in gasoline and then started a fire. McMenemy committed these acts in the belief that the center was performing abortions

- Justin Carl Moose plot to bomb abortion clinics. The FBI alleges he referred to himself as the "Christian counterpart to (Osama) bin Laden"

- Dallin Morgan, and Joshua Hogan were arrested in Utah for allegedly planning to bomb their high school assembly and make their getaway in a stolen plane.

- Donny Eugene Mower was arrested on federal charges of attacking a reproductive health clinic in Madera CA, and authorities said he also is responsible for vandalism and menacing signs left at the city's Islamic center.

- Gail Nettles plot to blow up Federal Building

- Robert Pickett discharged a number of shots from a weapon in the direction of the White House,

- Richard Andrew Poplawski - Three Pittsburgh police officers are fatally shot and a fourth wounded by Richard Andrew Poplawski, who had posted his racist and anti-Semitic views on white supremacist websites.

- Project 7, two members are arrested plotting to kill judges and law enforcement officials in order to kick off a revolution,

- J.T. Ready, a former Marine, a neo-Nazi and member of the anti-immigrant Minutemen Civil Defense Corps, strapped on body armor, grabbed several firearms, and then killed four people in Gilbert, Arizona. ** He was the target of an FBI terrorism investigation at the time of the shooting. **

- Charles Carl Roberts IV went into an Amish school in Lancaster County, PA and killed 5 girls before committing suicide,

- Daniel and Timothy Robinson arrested in possession of materials to make bio-chemical weapons

- Scott Roeder Assassination of Dr. George Tiller

- Bobby Joe Rogers, 41, firebombed the American Family Planning Clinic in Pensacola, Florida with a Molotov cocktail; the fire gutted the building.

- Daniel James Schertz, N GA White Knights member pleaded guilty to building pipe bombs designed to blow up buses carrying Mexican and Haitian migrant workers from Tennessee to Florida

- Kyle Shaw bombing of a Starbucks in Manhattan's Upper East Side, police said his motive was to emulate "Project Mayhem" a series of assaults on corporate America

- Joseph Stack's suicide flight into an IRS building.

- Roger Stockham was arrested in a car laden with explosives outside one of the nation's largest mosques in Dearborn MI

- Texas Militia former leaders plot to attack the Federal Building in Houston,

- Frederick Thomas, Dan Roberts, Ray H. Adams, and Samuel J. Crump members of a fringe militia organization in Georgia, arrested for plotting terror attacks on the federal government

- John Thomas stoned a homosexual man to death in Pennsylvania because the Bible said to

- Joseph Benjamin Thomas and Samuel James Johnson arrested for a plot to blow up the Mexican consulate in St. Paul, Minnesota, and attempting to form a militant supremacist group called the Aryan Liberation Movement targeting minorities, liberals, and government officials. **

- Bruce and Joshua Turnidge, a pair of "Patriot" movement radicals who wanted "to attack the political infrastructure"-threaten a bank in Woodburn, Oregon, with a bomb in the hopes of extorting money that would end their financial difficulties, for which they blamed the government. Instead, the bomb goes off and kills two police officers. The men eventually are convicted and sentenced to death for the crime.

- Twelve white supremacists have been arrested in Melbourne, Florida crime and criminal conspiracy charges stemming from an alleged plot to attack a rival, anti-racism group at a rally they expected to happen in downtown Melbourne. **

- Mark David Uhl arrested in plot to kill the family of itinerant Calvinist provocateur Fred Phelps (famous for their "*** Troops" rallies outside soldiers' funerals). 2007 **

- Jomar Falu Vives a Fort Carson, CO soldier and Iraq war veteran accused of killing 2 people and wounding another in drive-by shootings,

- U.S. Holocaust Memorial Museum shooting by James Wenneker von Brunn,

- Lonnie Vernon and 4 others were arrested on charges connected with an alleged plot to kidnap or kill state troopers and a Fairbanks, Alaska judge

- Clayton Waagner, claiming to act on the part of the "Virginia Dare Chapter" of the Army Of God mailed hoax letters containing a white powder to 554 clinics,

- Jeffrey Weise killed his grandfather and his grandfather's girlfriend on the Red Lake, MN Chippewa reservation, then went to Red Lake H.S. where he killed 7 people and wounded 5 others before committing suicide,

- Byron Williams loads up on weapons and drives to the Bay Area intent on attacking the offices of the Tides Foundation and the ACLU, but is intercepted by state patrolmen and engages them in a shootout and armed standoff in which two officers and Williams are wounded.

- Douglas Wright, 26, of Indianapolis; Brandon Baxter, 20, of Lakewood, Ohio; Anthony Hayne, 35, of Cleveland; Connor Stevens, 20, of Berea; and Joshua Stafford, 23, of Cleveland were arrested and charged with conspiracy and attempted use of explosive material to damage physical property affecting interstate commerce for trying to blow up a bridge. Anarchists. **

- Alexander Robert Youshock's plot to bomb a school in San Mateo, CA

Canadian Terrorist Richard Henry Bain: "I am a Christian soldier. I fight for freedom, democracy and justice" **

- Blaec Lammers arrested for planning a planning mass shooting at "Breaking Dawn" screening, and a Walmart in Missouri. **

- Texas 'Sovereign', Phillip Monroe Ballard, Charged in Murder-for-Hire Scheme Targeting Judge **

- William Harrell, was found with more than 145 pounds of explosives in Brisbane, Calif., might have connections to the antigovernment "sovereign citizens" movement, an extremist ideology whose adherents believe they don't have to obey most laws or pay taxes. **

- Aryan Brotherhood of Texas possible connection to two apparent assassinations of Kaufman County, Texas prosecutors; Deputy District Attorney Mark Hasse, and District Attorney Mike McLelland, and his wife Cynthia ** and **

- Laurence Alan Stewart II is under arrest in Great Falls, Mont., after leading police on a wild 40-mile chase during which he tossed seven ignited pipe bombs into the path of pursuing officers. **

- Gregory Arthur Weiler II Arrested in Plot to Blow up 48 Churches in Oklahoma" **

- Richard Schmidt a convicted felon and neo-Nazi amassed 40,000 rounds of ammunition and planned to kill black and Jewish community leaders in Detroit as part of a "hit list **

- Four soldiers, Army Pfc. Michael Burnett, Pvt. Isaac Aguigui, Sgt. Anthony Peden and Pvt. Christopher Salmon, arrested for murder and plotting to assassinate the President and take over Ft. Stewart and the U.S. Government. **

- Wade Michael Page, a former Army PsyOps soldier, carries out terrorist attack on a Sikh Temple in Wisconsin, killing 6 and injuring 3 **

- James Holmes burst into the emergency exit door of a theater and shot 71 people, killing 12, at a midnight premiere of the new Batman movie in Colorado **

- Jeffrey Lee Michael went on a shooting rampage in Pennsylvania that left 3 people dead before he was killed **

- William Spengler set fire to his home in Webster to lure firefighters, and then began shooting at them. He killed two firefighters before he was killed by the police. **

- Newtown, CT elementary school shooting rampage by Adam Lanza left 20 children and 8 adults dead **

- In Federal Way WA, Dennis Clark III, 27, fatally shot his girlfriend in the head, then killed three more people at the Pinewood Village Apartments **

- Santiago Rios, a Latino street gang leader and his son, Louis Rios were sentenced in federal court to lengthy prison terms for their role in a years-long campaign of racist terror and ethnic cleansing targeting African Americans in and around Los Angeles. **

- Police in Stamford have discovered a home filled with bomb-making materials, assorted firearms, and white supremacist and anti-police propaganda. Police discovered loaded weapons including rifles and shotguns near entry points to the home, white supremacist and anti-police propaganda, a monitoring system to watch the outside of the home, and a reinforced escape tunnel that ran underground through the backyard, the Stamford Patch reported. They also found bombs that were being prepared with PVC pipes loaded with nuts and bolts that were apparently meant to serve as anti-personnel shrapnel. **

- James Oliver Seevakumaran, a college student with two guns, hundreds of rounds of ammunition and a backpack filled with explosives pulled a dorm fire alarm Monday in an apparent attempt to force other students out into the open so that he could slaughter them, authorities said. But he instead put a bullet in his head as police closed in. **

- In Phoeniz AZ, Arthur Douglas Harmon carried out a shooting in an office complex killing two and injuring another **

- Esteban Smith, an active duty Marine, went on a shooting spree in Texas, killing 1 and wounding 5 others who were randomly targeted **

- A mass shooting at a New Orleans Mother's Day Parade by Aiken Scott and his brother left 19 people wounded. **

- A shooting at a carnival in Hampton VA left one teen dead and 4 others injured ** Two teenagers have been arrested **

- Derek Shrout, was arrested for allegedly plotting to kill 6 Black students by blowing them up with homemade grenades. Bomb-making material, including tobacco cans and shrapnel, were discovered when police searched his home last Friday. Two large cans were labeled 'Fat Boy' and 'Little Man,' referencing the two atomic bombs that the United States used to decimate Hiroshima and Nagasaki during War World II. **

- Anthony Baumgartner & Stephen Harkness, neo-Nazis, arrested in Kentucky for gruesome murder, dismemberment of a man they believed to be a drug dealer. They were following point 17 of a National Socialist Movement manifesto. **

- Kim Lene Williams & Eric Lyle Williams arrested and charged with murders of District Attorney Mike McLelland, his wife Cynthia on March 30, and of Assistant District Attorney Mark Hasse on January 31. Eric Williams was arrested Saturday after allegedly e-mailing an anonymous threat to law enforcement from his personal computer, according to a probable cause affidavit. The threat came on March 31, a day after the McLellands were found dead in their home near Forney, Tex. The email said further violence would occur if his demands - which authorities did not specify - were not met. On April 12, officials executed a search warrant on Williams' home in Kaufman, Tex. **

- A little over a week before three people were killed and more than 260 people were injured in the devastating Boston Marathon bombing, a resident of Jersey City, New Jersey, Mykyta Panasenko was arrested for carrying two homemade explosives on a New Jersey Transit train. Panasenko was charged with having "two destructive devices, specifically improvised explosive devices (IEDs) constructed from a cylinder containing Pyrodex (black powder)" that he carried onto a train leaving Hoboken, N.J. to Suffern, N.Y. on April 7 **

- Buford Rogers, a felon, was arrested for planning a 'Terrorist Attack' in Minnesota. The FBI found a cache of explosives including Molotov cocktails, pipe bombs, and firearms in his home. **

- Grant Accord, an Oregon teen was arrested for a school attack plot. Police found six bombs in a secret compartment of his room. **

- A Detroit teen was arrested and charged with domestic terrorism in an alleged threat against the St. Mary's Polish Country Fair. **

- Glenn Scott Crawford & Eric J. Feight arrested in Albany NY for a plot to sell a deadly mobile radiation device to Jewish groups and/or the KKK. The investigation broke open in April 2012 when Crawford allegedly went into an Albany-area synagogue and "asked to speak with a person who might be willing to help him with a type of technology that could be used by Israel to defeat its enemies, specifically, by killing Israel's enemies while they slept," the complaint says. He referred to Muslims and enemies of the United States as "medical waste," according to court records.**

- Shannon Richardson has been arrested for sending a threatening letter laced with the deadly chemical ricin from Shreveport, Louisiana to New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg as a response to the mayor's outspoken support for stricter gun control laws. Two identical letters, also containing the lethal substance, were addressed to both President Barack Obama and the head of the Washington D.C. lobbying group, Mayors Against Illegal Guns. ** & **

- John Zawahri, a Christian, went on a shooting rampage in Santa Monica, CA. **


----------



## Ashcrapper

just noticed - location: BURNLEY

explains everything


----------



## resten

anaboliclove said:


> NOT EVERY MUSLIM IS A TERRORIST BUT EVERY TERRORIST IS A MUSLIM.


Yea, quoting you for a third time.

Here's some Europol data on terrorist attacks in Europe


----------



## Paz1982

Ashcrapper said:


> just noticed - location: BURNLEY
> 
> explains everything


doesn't get out from down pit much


----------



## Sc4mp0

anaboliclove said:


> you obviously don't know what there about there are thicko numb skull dick heads who show up to these events thinking that's what the edl are all about and give them a bad name when the media focus solely on them but there actual problem is with the islamification of our country and I 100% agree with them on that. our gov. are allowing them to take the pure p*ss!. I work with eastern Europeans and they are hard working decent ppl most of them anyway (theres tossers in all nationalities) and as for black ppl they are well and truly intergrated into our society as are every other community that's origins aren't british apart from muslims im sorry to say that but its true islam if practiced how it is supposed to be does not allow this we are infidels and therefore the enemy. and when ppl are being blown up or beheaded on our streets this is clear as day. NOT EVERY MUSLIM IS A TERRORIST BUT EVERY TERRORIST IS A MUSLIM. and if I get negged for this post then so be it. I AM CERNTAINLY NOT AN INBREAD BACKWARD THINKING RACIST just incase anyone tries to say I am


5 full stops, no commas and no other punctuation in all that.

Well done.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Ashcrapper said:


> just noticed - location: BURNLEY
> 
> explains everything


Then he's definitely inBREAD so he's also a liar.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Sc4mp0 said:


> 5 full stops, no commas and no other punctuation in all that.
> 
> Well done.


he may be thick as **** but he isn't an inbread backward thinking racist.


----------



## [email protected]

@resten I get the feeling you're slightly miffed


----------



## Sc4mp0

Ashcrapper said:


> he may be thick as **** but he isn't an inbread backward thinking racist.


I thought all that was the criteria to join the EDL.


----------



## paulandabbi

Sc4mp0 said:


> 5 full stops, no commas and no other punctuation in all that.
> 
> Well done.


Don't worry though he isn't backward thinking or "inbread"


----------



## paulandabbi

Ashcrapper said:


> he may be thick as **** but he isn't an inbread backward thinking racist.


Beat me lol


----------



## resten

[email protected] said:


> @resten I get the feeling you're slightly miffed


I look forward to seeing the data proving me wrong


----------



## resten

Ashcrapper said:


> he may be thick as **** but he isn't an inbread backward thinking racist.


----------



## [email protected]

resten said:


> I look forward to seeing the data proving me wrong


Hope you brought your flask and sandwiches, I think you're in for a looooong wait :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

by 2043 Muslims with their superior multiplication levels will have taken over around 76% of the land. The UK will officially be the largest terrorist training camp in the world and have a beard to clean shaven ratio of 10:1. I'm not making this up


----------



## resten

[email protected] said:


> Hope you brought your flask and sandwiches, I think you're in for a looooong wait :lol:


Jerk chicken and rice and peas ( @Ackee&Saltfish, @Breda)


----------



## Ashcrapper

resten said:


>


****ing white inbread pussy


----------



## Bashy

anaboliclove said:


> you obviously don't know what there about there are thicko numb skull dick heads who show up to these events thinking that's what the edl are all about and give them a bad name when the media focus solely on them but there actual problem is with the islamification of our country and I 100% agree with them on that. our gov. are allowing them to take the pure p*ss!. I work with eastern Europeans and they are hard working decent ppl most of them anyway (theres tossers in all nationalities) and as for black ppl they are well and truly intergrated into our society as are every other community that's origins aren't british apart from muslims im sorry to say that but its true islam if practiced how it is supposed to be does not allow this we are infidels and therefore the enemy. and when ppl are being blown up or beheaded on our streets this is clear as day. NOT EVERY MUSLIM IS A TERRORIST BUT EVERY TERRORIST IS A MUSLIM. and if I get negged for this post then so be it. I AM CERNTAINLY NOT AN INBREAD* BACKWARD THINKING RACIST* just incase anyone tries to say I am


Im afraid you are.

As for being inbred well that is not your fault, if that's the way your family play then so be it. Each to their own an all that :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> by 2043 Muslims with their superior multiplication levels will have taken over around 76% of the land. The UK will officially be the largest terrorist training camp in the world and have a beard to clean shaven ratio of 10:1. I'm not making this up


83% of statistics are made up on the spot. Sure you're not making it up?


----------



## Pain2Gain

anaboliclove said:


> you obviously don't know what there about there are thicko numb skull dick heads who show up to these events thinking that's what the edl are all about and give them a bad name when the media focus solely on them but there actual problem is with the islamification of our country and I 100% agree with them on that. our gov. are allowing them to take the pure p*ss!. I work with eastern Europeans and they are hard working decent ppl most of them anyway (theres tossers in all nationalities) and as for black ppl they are well and truly intergrated into our society as are every other community that's origins aren't british apart from muslims im sorry to say that but its true islam if practiced how it is supposed to be does not allow this we are infidels and therefore the enemy. and when ppl are being blown up or beheaded on our streets this is clear as day. NOT EVERY MUSLIM IS A TERRORIST BUT EVERY TERRORIST IS A MUSLIM. and if I get negged for this post then so be it. I AM CERNTAINLY NOT AN INBREAD BACKWARD THINKING RACIST just incase anyone tries to say I am


I agree with a lot of this but can't agree with EVERY terrorist been Muslim, because you say that you get a load of boll0cks thrown at you as has been shown.

However the biggest threat to our country and our safety if from Muslim extremists in the CURRENT climate this can not be denied!

I really wish everyone would stop chucking the racist label at those who will stand up and say that this is an issue it's irritating and frankly pathetic, because of these do gooders it's no wonder the situation is as it is.

For the record I think you'd find that people would feel the same about this if they were pink and purples and hailed to a marshian god, regardless it's not exceptable and something needs doing about it


----------



## resten

Pain2Gain said:


> I agree with a lot of this but can't agree with *EVERY terrorist been Muslim, because you say that you get a load of boll0cks thrown at you as has been shown*.
> 
> However the biggest threat to our country and our safety if from Muslim extremists in the CURRENT climate this can not be denied!
> 
> I really wish everyone would stop chucking the racist label at those who will stand up and say that this is an issue it's irritating and frankly pathetic, because of these do gooders it's no wonder the situation is as it is.
> 
> For the record I think you'd find that people would feel the same about this if they were pink and purples and hailed to a marshian god, regardless it's not exceptable and something needs doing about it


Because anyone who says that is speaking from their ring piece


----------



## Bashy

Ashcrapper said:


> by 2043 Muslims with their superior multiplication levels will have taken over around 76% of the land. The UK will officially be the largest terrorist training camp in the world and have a beard to clean shaven ratio of 10:1. I'm not making this up


Dont forget about Buckingham Palace being turned into a mosque!



[email protected] said:


> 83% of statistics are made up on the spot. Sure you're not making it up?


Think you'l find its 82% :nono:


----------



## anaboliclove

Bashy said:


> Im afraid you are.
> 
> As for being inbred well that is not your fault, if that's the way your family play then so be it. Each to their own an all that :whistling:


ISLAM is a race now is it


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

anaboliclove said:


> ISLAM is a race now is it


I think bigots should have their own race so we can spot them from afar


----------



## Bashy

anaboliclove said:


> ISLAM is a race now is it


Please point out where I said that?


----------



## Pain2Gain

resten said:


> Because anyone who says that is speaking from their ring piece


Thank you


----------



## Sc4mp0

anaboliclove said:


> ISLAM is a race now is it


He never said it was, he said you were a racist.


----------



## resten

Why can't we all love each other.

@Ackee&Saltfish is black, I'm white, but we share the love.



This, my friends, is how it should be.


----------



## essexboy

Il make ONE more statement.To those who criticise the EDL.If you are going to label them, thick racist, c.unts.Can you please label those Muslims, who protest, and spit vile hate and abuse at our soldiers, in EXACTLY the same way?

Next time this is reported on the news, lets have one of our Muslim members, protesting against these people, and their disgusting behaviour.Or is that too much to ask?


----------



## [email protected]

Bashy said:


> Think you'l find its 82% :nono:


Actually it's more like 82.8% so I rounded it up. My bad


----------



## essexboy

resten said:


> Why can't we all love each other.
> 
> @Ackee&Saltfish is black, I'm white, but we share the love.
> 
> View attachment 129769
> 
> 
> This, my friends, is how it should be.


Resten without being pedantic.The list you posted, is mainly made up of lone gunmen, etc.Someone who chooses to open up with a machine pistol, in a class of 15 year olds, because he was being taunted due to his acne, is not a terrorist mate.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

resten said:


> Why can't we all love each other.
> 
> @Ackee&Saltfish is black, I'm white, but we share the love.
> 
> View attachment 129769
> 
> 
> This, my friends, is how it should be.


You come a second close after rob, all love man all love


----------



## Pain2Gain

resten said:


> Why can't we all love each other.
> 
> @Ackee&Saltfish is black, I'm white, but we share the love.
> 
> View attachment 129769
> 
> 
> This, my friends, is how it should be.


You should get a room FFS now wheres me sick bucket gone


----------



## Bashy

[email protected] said:


> Actually it's more like 82.8% so I rounded it up. My bad


Honest mistake. Your forgiven.


----------



## [email protected]

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I think bigots should have their own race so we can spot them from afar


Ooh good idea! Can we paint them luminous yellow to make identification easy at night?


----------



## anaboliclove

Bashy said:


> Please point out where I said that?


saying im a backward thinking and racist that's all you can say time and time again Im not bound by P.C as soon as someone speaks out beat them down with the racist stick its pathetic my best buddy I black


----------



## resten

essexboy said:


> Resten without being pedantic.The list you posted, is mainly made up of lone gunmen, etc.Someone who chooses to open up with a machine pistol, in a class of 15 year olds, because he was being taunted due to his acne, is not a terrorist mate.


Our views on that differ.

Tell that to the parents of the kids, and anyone else involved


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

essexboy said:


> Resten without being pedantic.The list you posted, is mainly made up of lone gunmen, etc.Someone who chooses to open up with a machine pistol, in a class of 15 year olds, because he was being taunted due to his acne, is not a terrorist mate.


Surely the likes of andreas breivik is as much a terrorist as the two guys that killed lee rigby? Weather they acted alone or not its still a heinous act


----------



## resten

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Surely the likes of andreas breivik is as much a terrorist as the two guys that killed lee rigby? Weather they acted alone or not its still a heinous act


He was white, he can't be a terrorist. Doofus


----------



## Bashy

essexboy said:


> Il make ONE more statement.To those who criticise the EDL.If you are going to label them, thick racist, c.unts.Can you please label those Muslims, who protest, and spit vile hate and abuse at our soldiers, in EXACTLY the same way?
> 
> Next time this is reported on the news, lets have one of our Muslim members, protesting against these people, and their disgusting behaviour.Or is that too much to ask?


Not at all mate, they should be treated with equal disdain as some of the dumb ****s that post on here.


----------



## Gym Bunny

anaboliclove said:


> you obviously don't know what there about there are thicko numb skull dick heads who show up to these events thinking that's what the edl are all about and give them a bad name when the media focus solely on them but there actual problem is with the islamification of our country and I 100% agree with them on that. our gov. are allowing them to take the pure p*ss!. I work with eastern Europeans and they are hard working decent ppl most of them anyway (theres tossers in all nationalities) and as for black ppl they are well and truly intergrated into our society as are every other community that's origins aren't british apart from muslims im sorry to say that but its true islam if practiced how it is supposed to be does not allow this we are infidels and therefore the enemy. and when ppl are being blown up or beheaded on our streets this is clear as day. *NOT EVERY MUSLIM IS A TERRORIST BUT EVERY TERRORIST IS A MUSLIM*. and if I get negged for this post then so be it. I AM CERNTAINLY NOT AN INBREAD BACKWARD THINKING RACIST just incase anyone tries to say I am


Since when have the IRA been Muslim? :blink:

If you are going to make superlative comments, try not to make them stupid superlative comments. Also, please learn to English.


----------



## Ashcrapper

anaboliclove said:


> saying im a backward thinking and racist that's all you can say time and time again Im not bound by P.C as soon as someone speaks out beat them down with the racist stick its pathetic *my best buddy I black*


----------



## paulandabbi

anaboliclove said:


> saying im a backward thinking and racist that's all you can say time and time again Im not bound by P.C as soon as someone speaks out beat them down with the racist stick its pathetic *my best buddy I black*


He said it, he actually said it hahahahahaha


----------



## paulandabbi

Ashcrapper said:


>


You beat me everytime


----------



## Ashcrapper

essexboy said:


> Il make ONE more statement.To those who criticise the EDL.If you are going to label them, thick racist, c.unts.Can you please label those Muslims, who protest, and spit vile hate and abuse at our soldiers, in EXACTLY the same way?
> 
> Next time this is reported on the news, lets have one of our Muslim members, protesting against these people, and their disgusting behaviour.Or is that too much to ask?


they are all as bad as each other mate. dickheads all round

got to admit as well, when you see them nutters burning flags and stuff and on the odd occasion end up setting themselves on fire, **** me that's funny


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

anaboliclove said:


> saying im a backward thinking and racist that's all you can say time and time again Im not bound by P.C as soon as someone speaks out beat them down with the racist stick its pathetic my best buddy I black


Seeing as im offering olive branches willy nilly, can i be that token black buddy?


----------



## anaboliclove

If I was racist I would not call a black person my best pal


----------



## essexboy

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Surely the likes of andreas breivik is as much a terrorist as the two guys that killed lee rigby? Weather they acted alone or not its still a heinous act


definition of terrorism "the use of violence and threats to intimidate or coerce, especially for political purposes." Yes Breidvik was, as was Rigbys killers.I didnt say none of them, I said mainly.


----------



## Paz1982

anaboliclove said:


> saying im a backward thinking and racist that's all you can say time and time again Im not bound by P.C as soon as someone speaks out beat them down with the racist stick its pathetic *my best buddy I black*


picsornobestblackbuddy :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper

paulandabbi said:


> You beat me everytime


 

I love these threads, I can honestly say I pretty much never get into conversations about race and all this other shite anywhere else other than on this forum. comedy gold


----------



## essexboy

resten said:


> He was white, he can't be a terrorist. Doofus


defintion "the use of violence and threats to intimidate or coerce, especially for political purposes." Yes, he was ,the rest mostly not.I dont make the rules, but if you going to try and make a point at least keep it factual.


----------



## Pain2Gain

essexboy said:


> Il make ONE more statement.To those who criticise the EDL.If you are going to label them, thick racist, c.unts.Can you please label those Muslims, who protest, and spit vile hate and abuse at our soldiers, in EXACTLY the same way?
> 
> Next time this is reported on the news, lets have one of our Muslim members, protesting against these people, and their disgusting behaviour.Or is that too much to ask?


To bloody right!

Or the disgusting behaviour of des rating our war dead burning the Poppy's, there insulting the very people who gave everything to give these scum the freedom to be stood in this country burning those Poppy's. This of course is justifiable by all the PC brigade in some fcuked up way I'm sure


----------



## paulandabbi

Ashcrapper said:


> I love these threads, I can honestly say I pretty much never get into conversations about race and all this other shite anywhere else other than on this forum. comedy gold


It makes me laugh too, the views of some people are incredible!!!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Pain2Gain said:


> To bloody right!
> 
> Or the disgusting behaviour of des rating our war dead burning the Poppy's, there insulting the very people who gave everything to give these scum the freedom to be stood in this country burning those Poppy's. This of course is justifiable by all the PC brigade in some fcuked up way I'm sure


bloody PC brigade and do gooders


----------



## essexboy

At least no -one can call me a racist.I went to a Lionel Ritchie Concert last week............


----------



## Bashy

anaboliclove said:


> saying im a backward thinking and racist that's all you can say time and time again Im not bound by P.C as soon as someone speaks out beat them down with the racist stick its pathetic my best buddy I black


Ok I am going to do my best Dr Manhattan impression, here goes....

1. 'that's all you can say time and time again' - I have only said this once

2. The cracking statement 'not all muslims are terrorists but all terrorists are muslims' is a *********/predjudice/backwards thing to say

3. 'my best buddy I black' -  enough said.

Your entitled to your own opinion pal as I am to mine, just a shame your's is that of a knuckle dragger.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

essexboy said:


> At least no -one can call me a racist.I went to a Lionel Ritchie Concert last week............


Technically speaking hes more of a choc ice, you want a get out of jail free card go to a proper ****** concert


----------



## Pain2Gain

essexboy said:


> Resten without being pedantic.The list you posted, is mainly made up of lone gunmen, etc.Someone who chooses to open up with a machine pistol, in a class of 15 year olds, because he was being taunted due to his acne, is not a terrorist mate.


I thought this reading it a lot of it was not terrorism at all just another weak argument trying to make people wear that label.


----------



## resten

anaboliclove said:


> If I was racist I would not call a black person my best pal


How black is he though? Point him out on the dulux colour chart


----------



## resten

Pain2Gain said:


> I thought this reading it a lot of it was not terrorism at all just another weak argument trying to make people wear that label.


IRA.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Pain2Gain said:


> To bloody right!
> 
> Or the disgusting behaviour of des rating our war dead burning the Poppy's, there insulting the very people who gave everything to give these scum the freedom to be stood in this country burning those Poppy's. This of course is justifiable by all the PC brigade in some fcuked up way I'm sure


But doesnt the edl protest against sharia law because they dont want their rights to be taken away..i.e freedom of speech, the uk and the usa openly talk about freedom of speech and democracy, so those idiots burning poppys have a right in this country because of the law to have the freedom to protest against whatever they like.

Do you not think they are insulted when the EDL march around chanting allah is a pedo?

The edl should look up the definition of the word Irony


----------



## essexboy

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Technically speaking hes more of a choc ice, you want a get out of jail free card go to a proper ****** concert


Ive probably been to more ****** concerts than you Ackee!Well at least as far as Jazz/blues guitarists go.You do realise I was playing? I must learn to do that whistling thing.........


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

essexboy said:


> Ive probably been to more ****** concerts than you Ackee!Well at least as far as Jazz/blues guitarists go.You do realise I was playing? I must learn to do that whistling thing.........


Well theres your get out of jail card right there lol


----------



## Pain2Gain

resten said:


> IRA.


Did I say all no just a lot weren't by definition terrorism! Think it's safe to say the IRA are terrorists


----------



## resten

Pain2Gain said:


> Did I say all no just a lot weren't by definition terrorism! Think it's safe to say the IRA are terrorists


Cool.

I think the Palestinians would also say that Zionist terrorism is alive and well too


----------



## Pain2Gain

Mr_Morocco said:


> But doesnt the edl protest against sharia law because they dont want their rights to be taken away..i.e freedom of speech, the uk and the usa openly talk about freedom of speech and democracy, so those idiots burning poppys have a right in this country because of the law to have the freedom to protest against whatever they like.
> 
> Do you not think they are insulted when the EDL march around chanting allah is a pedo?
> 
> The edl should look up the definition of the word Irony


Your talking jibberish to defend the actions of racist pricks, dodgy ground if not for the colour of your skin I'd be able to chuck the racist label at you for that one

The point I was making and incident refered to has nothing to with the EDL.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Pain2Gain said:


> Did I say all no just a lot weren't by definition terrorism! Think it's safe to say the IRA are terrorists


Joseph Kony who is a christian, terrorist or not?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Mr_Morocco said:


> But doesnt the edl protest against sharia law because they dont want their rights to be taken away..i.e freedom of speech, the uk and the usa openly talk about freedom of speech and democracy, so those idiots burning poppys have a right in this country because of the law to have the freedom to protest against whatever they like.
> 
> Do you not think they are insulted when the EDL march around chanting allah is a pedo?
> 
> The edl should look up the definition of the word Irony


a bunch of knobheads doing marches in towns shouting allah is a pedo doesn't even come close to excusing the accusations of the tossers burning poppies etc


----------



## simonthepieman

Daggaz said:


> Totally agree with the foundation of the EDL it's against Islamic domination.
> 
> Muslims have openly admitted they plan to overtake the uk and create a Muslim state with full shahira law!
> 
> Buckingham palace is in their sights as to be turned into a mosque and when asked what will the queen do their reply was wear a burka or F off.
> 
> Fair enough there is some total nuggets within the EDL but there are minorities in all cultures who simply are nakkas!
> 
> Shahira law when it's set's in this country our children, our daughters can have a grown man sleep with them as soon as they have there first period and men can also knock around the woman if they step out of line, now seriously is this what u want? And for people saying it won't ever happen the average non Muslim man in the uk is reproducing at a rate of sommit like 1.2% and the average male Muslim at 5.1% do the math in 20 year or so there will be more Muslims than Christians and they will have the majority vote and turn the uk into an Islamic state!
> 
> It's a joke, things like halal meat...... Can only be cut by a Muslim man therefor creating Muslim only lines of work pushing the traditional butcher to the front of the dole cue.
> 
> And people need to stop calling people who are against Islam RACISTS! Islam is a religion not a race and any body can follow it.


So let me get this right.

Only a minority of EDL members are nuggets making ridiculous claims. Yet all Muslims are trying to turn the UK into a Muslim state via reading Buckingham palace?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Pain2Gain said:


> Your talking jibberish to defend the actions of racist pricks, dodgy ground if not for the colour of your skin I'd be able to chuck the racist label at you for that one


Where did i defend their actions? If you read i clearly said "those idiots burning poppys"

I dont see how its jibberish that the EDL complain about muslims offending them by protesting and burning poppys but yet protest themselves offending an entire religion by chanting allah is a pedo amongst other things. Do you not see the irony?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ashcrapper said:


> a bunch of knobheads doing marches in towns shouting allah is a pedo doesn't even come close to excusing the accusations of the tossers burning poppies etc


Of course not, but the people who are saying them idiots are offending them and british people, go around offending an entire religion by chanting hateful things, both are a bunch of thick cnuts if you ask me. Maybe if the EDL went about things in a right way they'd get alot more respect.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

simonthepieman said:


> So let me get this right.
> 
> Only a minority of EDL members are nuggets making ridiculous claims. Yet all Muslims are trying to turn the UK into a Muslim state via reading Buckingham palace?


Yes mate isnt that obvious


----------



## Ashcrapper

Mr_Morocco said:


> Of course not, but the people who are saying them idiots are offending them and british people, go around offending an entire religion by chanting hateful things, both are a bunch of thick cnuts if you ask me. Maybe if the EDL went about things in a right way they'd get alot more respect.


I think they should all get a hobby. they clearly have too much free time on their hands


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ashcrapper said:


> I think they should all get a hobby. they clearly have too much free time on their hands


the extremeists and the edl should just meet up and have a bumming session, whoever bums the most wins, ewen can be the judge


----------



## Pain2Gain

resten said:


> Cool.
> 
> I think the Palestinians would also say that Zionist terrorism is alive and well too


Im sure they would!

Are we now going to go naming all the terrorist organisations of the world?

For what purpose, to show there not all Muslim?

we all know this already it does not change the fact that the biggest threat we face at present is the Muslim extremist groups

Does it!?


----------



## simonthepieman

> Maybe if the EDL went about things in a right way they'd get alot more respect.


Well done.

If people don't act like tw&ts people won't think they are tw&ts.


----------



## resten

Pain2Gain said:


> Im sure they would!
> 
> Are we now going to go naming all the terrorist organisations of the world?
> 
> For what purpose, to show there not all Muslim?
> 
> we all know this already it does not change* the fact that the biggest threat we face at present is the Muslim extremist groups*
> 
> Does it!?


- You are 17,600 times more likely to die from heart disease than from a terrorist attack

- You are 12,571 times more likely to die from cancer than from a terrorist attack

- You are 11,000 times more likely to die in an aeroplane accident than from a terrorist plot involving an aeroplane

- You are 1048 times more likely to die from a car accident than from a terrorist attack

-You are 404 times more likely to die in a fall than from a terrorist attack

- You are 87 times more likely to drown than die in a terrorist attack

- You are 13 times more likely to die in a railway accident than from a terrorist attack

-You are 12 times more likely to die from accidental suffocation in bed than from a terrorist attack

-You are 9 times more likely to choke to death on your own vomit than die in a terrorist attack

-You are 8 times more likely to be killed by a police officer than by a terrorist

-You are 8 times more likely to die from accidental electrocution than from a terrorist attack

- You are 6 times more likely to die from hot weather than from a terrorist attack

Yet the biggest threat we face at present is the Muslim extremist groups


----------



## essexboy

Ashcrapper said:


> a bunch of knobheads doing marches in towns shouting allah is a pedo doesn't even come close to excusing the accusations of the tossers burning poppies etc


Exactly.Just when a Muslim had the opportunity, to defuse anger and add to harmony and understanding, by criticising these filth who show disrespect to ALL our war dead.(Thatll be members of my family) What does he do? He DEFENDS them.


----------



## essexboy

resten said:


> - You are 17,600 times more likely to die from heart disease than from a terrorist attack
> 
> - You are 12,571 times more likely to die from cancer than from a terrorist attack
> 
> - You are 11,000 times more likely to die in an aeroplane accident than from a terrorist plot involving an aeroplane
> 
> - You are 1048 times more likely to die from a car accident than from a terrorist attack
> 
> -You are 404 times more likely to die in a fall than from a terrorist attack
> 
> - You are 87 times more likely to drown than die in a terrorist attack
> 
> - You are 13 times more likely to die in a railway accident than from a terrorist attack
> 
> -You are 12 times more likely to die from accidental suffocation in bed than from a terrorist attack
> 
> -You are 9 times more likely to choke to death on your own vomit than die in a terrorist attack
> 
> -You are 8 times more likely to be killed by a police officer than by a terrorist
> 
> -You are 8 times more likely to die from accidental electrocution than from a terrorist attack
> 
> - You are 6 times more likely to die from hot weather than from a terrorist attack
> 
> Yet the biggest threat we face at present is the Muslim extremist groups


Probably time you called it quits.Your trying too hard, you dont have the necessary diction, and its becoming embarassing.


----------



## paulandabbi

resten said:


> - You are 17,600 times more likely to die from heart disease than from a terrorist attack
> 
> - You are 12,571 times more likely to die from cancer than from a terrorist attack
> 
> - You are 11,000 times more likely to die in an aeroplane accident than from a terrorist plot involving an aeroplane
> 
> - You are 1048 times more likely to die from a car accident than from a terrorist attack
> 
> -You are 404 times more likely to die in a fall than from a terrorist attack
> 
> - You are 87 times more likely to drown than die in a terrorist attack
> 
> - You are 13 times more likely to die in a railway accident than from a terrorist attack
> 
> -You are 12 times more likely to die from accidental suffocation in bed than from a terrorist attack
> 
> -You are 9 times more likely to choke to death on your own vomit than die in a terrorist attack
> 
> -You are 8 times more likely to be killed by a police officer than by a terrorist
> 
> -You are 8 times more likely to die from accidental electrocution than from a terrorist attack
> 
> - You are 6 times more likely to die from hot weather than from a terrorist attack
> 
> Yet the biggest threat we face at present is the Muslim extremist groups


And you resten my friend are 1,000,000 times more likely to die than get anything in to these peoples brains


----------



## simonthepieman

paulandabbi said:


> And you resten my friend are 1,000,000 times more likely to die than get anything in to these peoples brains


Best post in this thread so far


----------



## Bashy

Ive had my very first neg because of this thread :crying:


----------



## paulandabbi

Bashy said:


> Ive had my very first neg because of this thread :crying:


Who negged you bashy?


----------



## Bashy

paulandabbi said:


> Who negged you bashy?


 @anaboliclove tainted my good name.

The comment was 'you would say that' :huh:


----------



## Pain2Gain

resten said:


> - You are 17,600 times more likely to die from heart disease than from a terrorist attack
> 
> - You are 12,571 times more likely to die from cancer than from a terrorist attack
> 
> - You are 11,000 times more likely to die in an aeroplane accident than from a terrorist plot involving an aeroplane
> 
> - You are 1048 times more likely to die from a car accident than from a terrorist attack
> 
> -You are 404 times more likely to die in a fall than from a terrorist attack
> 
> - You are 87 times more likely to drown than die in a terrorist attack
> 
> - You are 13 times more likely to die in a railway accident than from a terrorist attack
> 
> -You are 12 times more likely to die from accidental suffocation in bed than from a terrorist attack
> 
> -You are 9 times more likely to choke to death on your own vomit than die in a terrorist attack
> 
> -You are 8 times more likely to be killed by a police officer than by a terrorist
> 
> -You are 8 times more likely to die from accidental electrocution than from a terrorist attack
> 
> - You are 6 times more likely to die from hot weather than from a terrorist attack
> 
> Yet the biggest threat we face at present is the Muslim extremist groups


My god man you really will stop at nothing to keep burying your head in the sand will you!

Tell you what pop round lee rigby's house with your stupid statiscs and see what response you get.


----------



## paulandabbi

Bashy said:


> @anaboliclove tainted my good name.
> 
> The comment was 'you would say that' :huh:


Shall we go on a negging mission? I negged someone the other day and it felt good haha.

I am not some crazy negging extremist just partial to the odd negathon so please don't hate me people


----------



## anaboliclove

Bashy said:


> Ive had my very first neg because of this thread :crying:


I actually ment to neg mr morocco for negging me with the nice msg of thick cvnt but got you mixed up I am sorry


----------



## Bashy

anaboliclove said:


> I actually ment to neg mr morocco for negging me with the nice msg of thick cvnt but got you mixed up I am sorry


You hurt my feelings, not to mention you got me all confused.....I mean im not even black ffs!


----------



## paulandabbi

Bashy said:


> You hurt my feelings, not to mention you got me all confused.....I mean im not even black ffs


He doesn't mind blacks, his BFF is black its Muslims he doesn't like


----------



## anaboliclove

Bashy said:


> You hurt my feelings, not to mention you got me all confused.....I mean im not even black ff  sorry sweatheart and sorry for offending your 5th century barbaric religion aswell no hard feeling eh BRO


----------



## simonthepieman

paulandabbi said:


> He doesn't mind blacks, his BFF is black its Muslims he doesn't like


I dont care. So long as I get to have a go at the feckin Greeks. They invented Gayness


----------



## resten

Pain2Gain said:


> My god man you really will stop at nothing to keep burying your head in the sand will you!
> 
> Tell you what pop round lee rigby's house with your stupid statiscs and see what response you get.


But Muslim extremist groups are the biggest threat we face yea?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

essexboy said:


> Exactly.Just when a Muslim had the opportunity, to defuse anger and add to harmony and understanding, by criticising these filth who show disrespect to ALL our war dead.(Thatll be members of my family) What does he do? He DEFENDS them.


Whos defending them you thick cnut, learn how to read.


----------



## Fatstuff

Can't we all just agree to disagree.......


----------



## simonthepieman

Pain2Gain said:


> My god man you really will stop at nothing to keep burying your head in the sand will you!
> 
> Tell you what pop round lee rigby's house with your stupid statiscs and see what response you get.


So I take it you spend a lot of time writing sorry cards to the Muslim communities for the crusades? Or The aboriginals for destroying their society. The native Americans too.

Or are we only using selective cases to fit our fascist agendas? Oh I see


----------



## simonthepieman

Fatstuff said:


> Can't we all just agree to disagree.......


No


----------



## Ashcrapper

Fatstuff said:


> Can't we all just agree to disagree.......


no


----------



## Sc4mp0

simonthepieman said:


> I dont care. So long as I get to have a go at the feckin Greeks. They invented Gayness


Name the time and place, I'll let you have the first punch on the house :-D


----------



## Fatstuff

Ashcrapper said:


> no


God!! There's no reasoning with u ******* :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Fatstuff said:


> God!! There's no reasoning with u ******* :lol:


yes there is


----------



## huarache

anaboliclove said:


> my best buddy Is black


Hahaha wow what a typical racist line


----------



## Fatstuff

Ashcrapper said:


> yes there is


You!!!!!!

You!!!!!!!

Your good you!!!!

(In the style of Robert de Niro )


----------



## Mr_Morocco

sckeane said:


> Hahaha wow what a typical racist line


 :lol:


----------



## atencorps

simonthepieman said:


> So I take it you spend a lot of time writing sorry cards to the Muslim communities for the crusades? Or The aboriginals for destroying their society. The native Americans too.
> 
> Or are we only using selective cases to fit our fascist agendas? Oh I see


Previous Generations have always done things only they are responsible for. As I see it we are only accountable for our own actions and the actions that happen in our own lifetime.


----------



## Pain2Gain

resten said:


> But Muslim extremist groups are the biggest threat we face yea?


That's seriously your response?

Yeah im pretty sure the secret services of this country having been getting wrong for the last decade!

Must be those who voice there concerns about the situation that are the problem.


----------



## Pain2Gain

simonthepieman said:


> So I take it you spend a lot of time writing sorry cards to the Muslim communities for the crusades? Or The aboriginals for destroying their society. The native Americans too.
> 
> Or are we only using selective cases to fit our fascist agendas? Oh I see


Not really mate, the relevance to the current climate been what exactly?

I'd say it's you cherry picking ancient history to fit your let's just ignore the problem agenda.


----------



## simonthepieman

atencorps said:


> Previous Generations have always done things only they are responsible for. As I see it we are only accountable for our own actions and the actions that happen in our own lifetime.


How convenient.


----------



## resten

Pain2Gain said:


> That's seriously your response?
> 
> Yeah im pretty sure the secret services of this country having been getting wrong for the last decade!
> 
> Must be those who voice there concerns about the situation that are the problem.


So you're still saying that the Muslim extremists are the biggest threat to you and I?

If you answer the question directly I'll stop asking about it.

I wonder what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Pain2Gain

atencorps said:


> Previous Generations have always done things only they are responsible for. As I see it we are only accountable for our own actions and the actions that happen in our own lifetime.


Ahhh someone with a brain, any way we can share it with deluded amongst us?


----------



## simonthepieman

Pain2Gain said:


> Not really mate, the relevance to the current climate been what exactly?
> 
> I'd say it's you cherry picking ancient history to fit your let's just ignore the problem agenda.


Lol. You accusing someone of cherry picking things to fit an agenda.

Talk about the pot calling the kettle black.

Well actually you'd call the kettle a n!gger and beat it up for stealing your jobs and women


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Pain2Gain said:


> Tell you what pop round lee rigby's house with your stupid statiscs and see what response you get.


Lee Rigby's family and his regiment have issued public statements urging people not to use his death as a justification for hatred or retaliatory attacks. They have also spoken out against the EDL. Perhaps we can agree to respect their wishes and keep his name out of this debate.


----------



## huarache

So many delusional dcikheads on here it's unreal

Funny how you some of you whiteys are complaining about Muslims being a threat and fcuking up the community with their bombs and crazy ways

Yet you don't see blacks hating on every white mufcuka on the planet due to back in the day when whites crowned themselves superior to blacks, treated them like fking sh!t on your shoe and then the slave trading days for being controlled, abused, raped, killed, beaten, put on boats and packed in like sardines in nasty ass conditions, treated unfairly, ON A DAILY BASIS FOR HOW MANY YEARS do you?

Selective thick cvnts

'Oh my family died in the war for this country' who hasnt had family members fight in a war? Whose family hasn't had people fight in a war for whatever reason anywhere in the world, WW1 and 2 were not against Muslims or blacks but hey, maybe you dumb asses don't remember that with your selective memories and generalising

No one mentions anything about the IRA even though they were a white, terrorist bunch of cvnts but as soon as colour comes into it ohhhh it's a different story


----------



## Pain2Gain

resten said:


> So you're still saying that the Muslim extremists are the biggest threat to you and I?
> 
> If you answer the question directly I'll stop asking about it.
> 
> I wonder what everyone else thinks.


Yes absolutely it is, unless you can show we face a biiger threat to the security and peace in our country? They will remain top of the list.


----------



## simonthepieman

Pain2Gain said:


> That's seriously your response?
> 
> Yeah im pretty sure the secret services of this country having been getting wrong for the last decade!
> 
> Must be those who voice there concerns about the situation that are the problem.


I highly doubt you are speaking to anyone in the secret service.


----------



## resten

Pain2Gain said:


> Yes absolutely it is, unless you can show we face a biiger threat to the security and peace in our country? They will remain top of the list.


Car accidents. Much more likely to die.


----------



## simonthepieman

sckeane said:


> So many delusional dcikheads on here it's unreal
> 
> Funny how you some of you whiteys are complaining about Muslims being a threat and fcuking up the community with their bombs and crazy ways
> 
> Yet you don't see blacks hating on every white mufcuka on the planet due to back in the day when whites crowned themselves superior to blacks, treated them like fking sh!t on your shoe and then the slave trading days for being controlled, abused, raped, killed, beaten, put on boats and packed in like sardines in nasty ass conditions, treated unfairly, ON A DAILY BASIS FOR HOW MANY YEARS do you?
> 
> Selective thick cvnts
> 
> 'Oh my family died in the war for this country' who hasnt had family members fight in a war? Whose family hasn't had people fight in a war for whatever reason anywhere in the world, WW1 and 2 were not against Muslims or blacks but hey, maybe you dumb asses don't remember that with your selective memories and generalising
> 
> No one mentions anything about the IRA even though they were a white, terrorist bunch of cvnts but as soon as colour comes into it ohhhh it's a different story


Sorry mate. Apparently to the nazi tards on here that doesn't count as its a different generation.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Paz1982

sckeane said:


> So many delusional dcikheads on here it's unreal
> 
> Funny how you some of you whiteys are complaining about Muslims being a threat and fcuking up the community with their bombs and crazy ways
> 
> Yet you don't see blacks hating on every white mufcuka on the planet due to back in the day when whites crowned themselves superior to blacks, treated them like fking sh!t on your shoe and then the slave trading days for being controlled, abused, raped, killed, beaten, put on boats and packed in like sardines in nasty ass conditions, treated unfairly, ON A DAILY BASIS FOR HOW MANY YEARS do you?
> 
> Selective thick cvnts
> 
> *'Oh my family died in the war for this country' who hasnt had family members fight in a war? Whose family hasn't had people fight in a war for whatever reason anywhere in the world, WW1 and 2 were not against Muslims or blacks but hey*, maybe you dumb asses don't remember that with your selective memories and generalising
> 
> No one mentions anything about the IRA even though they were a white, terrorist bunch of cvnts but as soon as colour comes into it ohhhh it's a different story


on that note mate heres a copy and paste from the guardian-

a UK Muslim lifestyle magazine - contains a detailed feature looking at the contribution of Muslim soldiers to Britain's efforts during the two world wars. The magazine quotes the military historian Major Gordon Corrigan as saying that the role of the British Indian army was vital to the war effort; had they not helped fortify the front line during the first world war the Germans might well have broken through and made it to the Channel ports. Of the 1.3 million Indians who constituted the volunteer force during the first world war, approximately 400,000 were Muslims.


----------



## Pain2Gain

Omg this fcuking redicilous now, how dare anyone say that Muslim extrimisim is a bad thing a thing that needs dealing with in a tougher manner than is currently happening, that it is whether some people want to except it as a major threat to us all or not.

BeCause to say such a thing must mean we're all out right racists ass holes!

I mean this is what a lot of you are actually saying here!

But then when trying talk about serious issues of current times it's probably a good idea to do it with the upper end of the gene pool in the hope some level headed intelligence may be found, as sadly there's little on display here today.


----------



## huarache

Paz1982 said:


> on that note mate heres a copy and paste from the guardian-
> 
> a UK Muslim lifestyle magazine - contains a detailed feature looking at the contribution of Muslim soldiers to Britain's efforts during the two world wars. The magazine quotes the military historian Major Gordon Corrigan as saying that the role of the British Indian army was vital to the war effort; had they not helped fortify the front line during the first world war the Germans might well have broken through and made it to the Channel ports. Of the 1.3 million Indians who constituted the volunteer force during the first world war, approximately 400,000 were Muslims.


wow well i didnt know that.

I just think its unreal how people can actually be like this, being proud of your country is one thing but using it as ammunition for an argument is ridiculous because there are too many other factors to take note of, like this one for example

People will take the help if they need it but don't expect to repay it, meaning you know - oh we are in the sh!t hey muslims come help us fight against the nazi's, yeah sure, oh we won we're done with you now F off back to your country of origin . Sickening


----------



## guvnor82

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 129779


The ****** second on the right looks really sad


----------



## jaycue2u

Pain2Gain said:


> Ahhh someone with a brain, any way we can share it with deluded amongst us?


Have you noticed that there are only 3 or 4 people who agree with you here? But its everyone else who are deluded :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

guvnor82 said:


> The ****** second on the right looks really sad


He does 

I made sure to post ginger kittens to prove I'm not gingerist


----------



## Patrickmh1

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Joseph Kony who is a christian, terrorist or not?


Definite Terrorist.the use of poor brainwashed Child soldiers for his own "political" warfare. Dreadful.


----------



## Ashcrapper

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 129779


aww look at their little faces 

shame they will be persecuted by other cats due to their gingerness


----------



## Pain2Gain

resten said:


> Car accidents. Much more likely to die.


No ****!

I'm sure the 7/7 victims and there family's would agree with you. And say that the issue of extremism doesn't matter at all as your more likely to die in a car accident, only a idiot would try reasoning against it with your argument.


----------



## jaycue2u

[email protected] said:


> I made sure to post ginger kittens to prove I'm not gingerist


Gingerist is acceptable, no one will judge you for being gingerist


----------



## tioc

[email protected] said:


> He does
> 
> I made sure to post ginger kittens to prove I'm not gingerist


You get a special dispensation to be gingerist, no fekker likes them :gun_bandana:


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> aww look at their little faces
> 
> shame they will be persecuted by other cats due to their gingerness


Cute aren't they? 

It's a terrible shame. Something should be done to help them!


----------



## resten

Pain2Gain said:


> No ****!
> 
> I'm sure the 7/7 victims and there family's would agree with you. And say that the issue of extremism doesn't matter at all as your more likely to die in a car accident, only a idiot would try reasoning against it with your argument.


Hold on clever clogs, you've been saying that Muslim extremists are THE BIGGEST threat we face, I've been saying it's not the biggest.

Now you're implying I've said that the issue of Muslim extremism doesn't matter at all.

Where did I say that? Funny how you can't hold an argument and have to twist everything to fit your agenda.

Btw, I used the term clever clogs ironically. Imo you're not clever. Not even a little bit.


----------



## Ashcrapper

[email protected] said:


> Cute aren't they?
> 
> It's a terrible shame. Something should be done to help them!


cats are great. wish I could have more


----------



## gummyp

Gym Bunny said:


> Since when have the IRA been Muslim? :blink:
> 
> If you are going to make superlative comments, try not to make them stupid superlative comments. Also, please learn to English.


They should have their own show like Ancient Aliens. I can imagine it now:



*In ancient aliens narrator voice*

Michael Collins. Irish revoluntionary leader, Director of Intelligence for IRA, Command in-chef of the Irish Free State. What if Michael Collins wasn't a Irish Republican born in Co Cork but really anti-British terrorist named Mohammad Al-Sayed? Muslamic Terrorism theorists believe so.


----------



## guvnor82

Gingers are evil neither the edl or the muslims would been seen dead with a ginger standing next to them.


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Pain2Gain said:


> No ****!
> 
> I'm sure the 7/7 victims and there family's would agree with you. And say that the issue of extremism doesn't matter at all as your more likely to die in a car accident, only a idiot would try reasoning against it with your argument.


What exactly are the EDL going to do that might prevent further terrorist attacks? What intelligence or resources do they have that can do more than the various intelligence and law enforcement services who are already on the case? What aspects of EDL strategy do you feel will make the UK a safer place to live?


----------



## huarache

Pain2Gain said:


> No ****!
> 
> I'm sure the 7/7 victims and there family's would agree with you. And say that the issue of extremism doesn't matter at all as your more likely to die in a car accident, only a idiot would try reasoning against it with your argument.


you are really sh!t at trying to use information to back up your dead end arguments and deluded thoughts


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> cats are great. wish I could have more


It's my aim in life for children to run past my house shouting "mad cat lady!"


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Ian_Montrose said:


> What exactly are the EDL going to do that might prevent further terrorist attacks? What intelligence or resources do they have that can do more than the various intelligence and law enforcement services who are already on the case? What aspects of EDL strategy do you feel will make the UK a safer place to live?


You must have missed it the first time round so let me answer that for you






And no they are not stupid they are just misunderstood!


----------



## zak007

well isnt this thread a good laugh lol

i think ill just maintain my sniper position and wait till the calvary needs calling in


----------



## jaycue2u

Ashcrapper said:


> cats are great. wish I could have more


I cant be the only one expecting some kind of punch line to this :confused1:


----------



## simonthepieman

Pain2Gain said:


> No ****!
> 
> I'm sure the 7/7 victims and there family's would agree with you. And say that the issue of extremism doesn't matter at all as your more likely to die in a car accident, only a idiot would try reasoning against it with your argument.


Is 7/7 this generation or not?


----------



## Ashcrapper

jaycue2u said:


> I cant be the only one expecting some kind of punch line to this :confused1:


i like cats.


----------



## Tonk007

Pain2Gain said:


> No ****!
> 
> I'm sure the 7/7 victims and there family's would agree with you. And say that the issue of extremism doesn't matter at all as your more likely to die in a car accident, only a idiot would try reasoning against it with your argument.


since 7/7 the west has caused even worst attrocities in muslim countries till this day

no difference between muslim extremists & uk/usa both equally as bad


----------



## andyhuggins

Worser. Really LOL :lol:


----------



## jaycue2u

Ashcrapper said:


> i like cats.


Is this your cat


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## Ashcrapper

andyhuggins said:


> Worser. Really LOL :lol:


----------



## zack amin

Ashcrapper said:


> cats are great. wish I could have more


Why can't you


----------



## Ashcrapper

jaycue2u said:


> Is this your cat
> 
> View attachment 129788


no mine are ginger and the other is grey. one of my friends has a black cat though


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## jaycue2u

Ashcrapper said:


> one of my friends has a black cat though


 :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

zack amin said:


> Why can't you


bruce wouldnt be happy about it. shes a bit territorial and fights with the ginger all the time as it is. dont want my house turning into a war zone


----------



## Paz1982

Ashcrapper said:


> no mine are ginger and the other is grey. one of my friends has a black cat though


My best friend is a black cat


----------



## [email protected]

Paz1982 said:


> My best friend is a black cat


Then you need to get out more honey


----------



## zack amin

Ashcrapper said:


> bruce wouldnt be happy about it. shes a bit territorial and fights with the ginger all the time as it is. dont want my house turning into a war zone


That's true, good thinking


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> bruce wouldnt be happy about it. shes a bit territorial and fights with the ginger all the time as it is. dont want my house turning into a war zone


You have a girl cat called Bruce? :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Paz1982 said:


> My best friend is a black cat


you a witch?


----------



## Ashcrapper

[email protected] said:


> You have a girl cat called Bruce? :lol:


yes, the wife calls her Brucie though


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> yes, the wife calls her Brucie though


Even your cat looks sarcastic mate :lol:


----------



## Paz1982

Ashcrapper said:


> you a witch?


No I just like people to see that I also embrace the darker species


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Even your cat looks sarcastic mate :lol:


she's great. not sure how she will feel about making it into an EDL thread though


----------



## Pain2Gain

resten said:


> Hold on clever clogs, you've been saying that Muslim extremists are THE BIGGEST threat we face, I've been saying it's not the biggest.
> 
> Now you're implying I've said that the issue of Muslim extremism doesn't matter at all.
> 
> Where did I say that? Funny how you can't hold an argument and have to twist everything to fit your agenda.
> 
> Btw, I used the term clever clogs ironically. Imo you're not clever. Not even a little bit.


Show me what's a bigger threat to our security then and I'll maybe reconsider Muslim extremists as second top of the list?

Well I'm glad u actually do see it as a problem be careful though there's many an idiot here thinks that makes you a racist, that is of course if you actually care about that, personally I couldn't care less if that makes everyone feel better to attach the label crack on I won't loose any sleep over it.


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> she's great. not sure how she will feel about making it into an EDL thread though


Just don't tell her and it'll be fine


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

@Ashcrapper you will be pleased to know that due to popular demand in the A&S household ive also gone and got a kitten, a black one of course :laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Pain2Gain said:


> Show me what's a bigger threat to our security then and I'll maybe reconsider Muslim extremists as second top of the list?
> 
> Well I'm glad u actually do see it as a problem be careful though there's many an idiot here thinks that makes you a racist, that is of course if you actually care about that, personally I couldn't care less if that makes everyone feel better to attach the label crack on I won't *loose* any sleep over it.


:no:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @Ashcrapper you will be pleased to know that due to popular demand in the A&S household ive also gone and got a kitten, a black one of course :laugh:


really? 

excellent, call it Sidney Poitier


----------



## resten

Pain2Gain said:


> Show me what's a bigger threat to our security then and I'll maybe reconsider Muslim extremists as second top of the list?
> 
> Well I'm glad u actually do see it as a problem be careful though there's many an idiot here thinks that makes you a racist, that is of course if you actually care about that, personally I couldn't care less if that makes everyone feel better to attach the label crack on I won't loose any sleep over it.


I've listed many. Take your pick.


----------



## Pain2Gain

Ian_Montrose said:


> What exactly are the EDL going to do that might prevent further terrorist attacks? What intelligence or resources do they have that can do more than the various intelligence and law enforcement services who are already on the case? What aspects of EDL strategy do you feel will make the UK a safer place to live?


I wouldn't know as I've never supported the EDL nor likely ever will do, at most I agree with some of the issues they raise that's as far as it goes .


----------



## Pain2Gain

resten said:


> I've listed many. Take your pick.


You've listed nothing of the sort let me know when you start

Intact don't bother your response answers it clearly, you don't know!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Pain2Gain said:


> I wouldn't know as I've never supported the EDL nor likely ever will do, at most I agree with some of the issues they raise that's as far as it goes .


What do you think of robs beliefs?


----------



## resten

Pain2Gain said:


> You've listed nothing of the sort let me know when you start
> 
> Intact don't bother your response answers it clearly, you don't know!


Are you being obtuse? Or are you genuinely an absolute idiot?

Here is a list of just some of the ways you are more likely to die from than a terrorist attack:

Heart disease

Cancer

Plane crash

Car crash

Falling over

Drowning

Rail crash

Accidental suffocation in bed

Choking on your own vomit

Killed by a police officer

Electrocution

Hot weather

I think the vast majority of people here now know what sort of person you are. There's no need for me to pursue this any further.


----------



## Pain2Gain

sckeane said:


> you are really sh!t at trying to use information to back up your dead end arguments and deluded thoughts


Hmm ok you obviously share the intelligence levels of your token white freind.


----------



## resten

Pain2Gain said:


> Hmm ok you obviously share the intelligence levels of your token white freind.


The irony here is that circa 90% of people in this thread are thinking your intelligence roughly matches that of a flea


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Pain2Gain said:


> Hmm ok you obviously share the intelligence levels of your token white freind.


 :lol:


----------



## resten

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> :lol:


Does he know we're laughing at him?


----------



## huarache

Pain2Gain said:


> Hmm ok you obviously share the intelligence levels of your token white freind.


Of my token white friend

lol. your nearly as much of a cvnt as rob, he is probably your father, as inbred as you both are it clearly runs in your blood


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

resten said:


> Does he know we're laughing at him?


Give it some time to register


----------



## tioc

resten said:


> The irony here is that circa 90% of people in this thread are thinking your intelligence roughly matches that of a flea


bit harsh on fleas dont you think ?


----------



## Pain2Gain

resten said:


> Are you being obtuse? Or are you genuinely an absolute idiot?
> 
> Here is a list of just some of the ways you are more likely to die from than a terrorist attack:
> 
> Heart disease
> 
> Cancer
> 
> Plane crash
> 
> Car crash
> 
> Falling over
> 
> Drowning
> 
> Rail crash
> 
> Accidental suffocation in bed
> 
> Choking on your own vomit
> 
> Killed by a police officer
> 
> Electrocution
> 
> Hot weather
> 
> I think the vast majority of people here now know what sort of person you are. There's no need for me to pursue this any further.


What a moronic argument your listing accident statistics in response to me saying what's threatening our countries security.

There two entirely separate issues if you can't keep up best just leaving it alone.


----------



## Pain2Gain

sckeane said:


> Of my token white friend
> 
> lol. your nearly as much of a cvnt as rob, he is probably your father, as inbred as you both are it clearly runs in your blood


Woooo I'm errrr ****ing my pants with laughter is that really all you can come up with some comparison to that 'thing'


----------



## resten

Pain2Gain said:


> What a moronic argument your listing accident statistics in response to me saying what's threatening our countries security.
> 
> There two entirely separate issues if you can't keep up best just leaving it alone.


Just because you're too thick to get it, I'll spell it out again.

I have listed 12 things which are more dangerous to the security of the inhabitants of our country than Muslim extremists.


----------



## Ashcrapper

just got an Indian coder at work, would it be wise to be suspicious of his motives?


----------



## huarache

Pain2Gain said:


> Woooo I'm errrr ****ing my pants with laughter is that really all you can come up with some comparison to that 'thing'


****ting your pants with laughter? That isnt normal

Must be an inbred quality gene of yours


----------



## Pain2Gain

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> What do you think of robs beliefs?


I think he's absolute bell end does that help you.


----------



## resten

sckeane said:


> ****ting your pants with laughter? That isnt normal
> 
> Must be an inbred quality gene of yours


The webbed fingers must be why he makes so many spelling mistakes


----------



## Pain2Gain

resten said:


> Just because you're too thick to get it, I'll spell it out again.
> 
> I have listed 12 things which are more dangerous to the security of the inhabitants of our country than Muslim extremists.


Me thick Jesus boy your the thickest one I've come across in this entire thread, the security of a country is NOT the same as what it's population may die of, you really can't see how stupid your making yourself look Persuing this can you


----------



## huarache

Pain2Gain said:


> I think he's absolute bell end does that help you.


He's a bellend cause he hates all races, but claims he's not racist

But your not a bellend cause you only hate Muslims and some blacks and have a black friend, but your also not racist

Hmm, something strange here


----------



## resten

Pain2Gain said:


> Me thick Jesus boy your the thickest one I've come across in this entire thread, the security of a country is NOT the same as what it's population may die of, you really can't see how stupid your making yourself look Persuing this can you


Haha, alright mate, keep telling yourself I'm the one looking stupid.

Think the majority on here are clear headed, reasonable and sensible. They'll see straight through you.


----------



## Pain2Gain

Oh please the little click gang up with school ground insults Is frankly pathetic and just showing you for what you are


----------



## Pain2Gain

resten said:


> Haha, alright mate, keep telling yourself I'm the one looking stupid.
> 
> Think the majority on here are clear headed, reasonable and sensible. They'll see straight through you.


Ahb ignorance is bliss hey


----------



## simonthepieman

Pain2Gain said:


> Me thick Jesus boy your the thickest one I've come across in this entire thread, the security of a country is NOT the same as what it's population may die of, you really can't see how stupid your making yourself look Persuing this can you


Kinda like what a few people do in the 'name of Islam' isn't the same as what all Muslims think


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

Whoops just realised they were all white. I like brown puppies too!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

@[email protected] i see what you are doing :laugh:


----------



## lukeee

[email protected] said:


>


Any of them edl cnuts touch your puppies jojo and i will av em i tells ya! :wink:


----------



## Mish

Ashcrapper said:


> just got an Indian coder at work, would it be wise to be suspicious of his motives?


Stand easy, the alphabet boys will already be monitoring him. After all, they're all plotting something. Probably knee deep in three separate plots.


----------



## [email protected]

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @[email protected] i see what you are doing :laugh:


Just trying to lighten the mood a bit. I don't like everybody arguing, makes me sad :sad:


----------



## Pain2Gain

sckeane said:


> He's a bellend cause he hates all races, but claims he's not racist
> 
> But your not a bellend cause you only hate Muslims and some blacks and have a black friend, but your also not racist
> 
> Hmm, something strange here


See that's the problem someone stands up for an opinion on some thing and just because it involves a non white non Christian group I'm a racist!? And you don't think this as small minded as the racist you scream about?

As I've said before I don't care if they were purple and hailed a god from mars there a problem a big problem I say it as I see it that's all there is to it I know that's the wrong thing to do in this day age pffft.

I am not a racist I certainly do not hate everyone whom has a different colour skin to myself nor any one who follows a particular religion there are millions of peaceful decent Muslims out there.

BUT there are a shed load of extremists in the mix and these fcukers I hate to the core!

Again repeating myself if you or anyone wishes to call me a racist for that fact alone, well one, shame on you and two, carry on because I don't care.


----------



## [email protected]

lukeee said:


> Any of them edl cnuts touch your puppies jojo and i will av em i tells ya! :wink:


Aww thanks Luke with lots of e's


----------



## Pain2Gain

simonthepieman said:


> Kinda like what a few people do in the 'name of Islam' isn't the same as what all Muslims think


Totally agree!


----------



## lukeee

[email protected] said:


> Aww thanks Luke with lots of e's


Hey that was a long time ago, ive changed for the better now


----------



## [email protected]

lukeee said:


> Hey that was a long time ago, ive changed for the better now


Good boy


----------



## tioc

Racism, Indian coders, train crashes and jojos puppies.......

this thread is better than the telly.


----------



## resten

We had an Indian guy who answered the tech support line for a company I used to work for. People calling used to get ****ed off that we were outsourcing our calls to India, even though the lad was sat in an office in Melton Mowbray


----------



## Ashcrapper

tioc said:


> Racism, Indian coders, train crashes and jojos puppies.......
> 
> this thread is better than the telly.


sounds like a new Guy Richie film


----------



## tioc

Ashcrapper said:


> sounds like a new Guy Richie film


Please no Jason bloody Statham though, cant stand him.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> What do you think of robs beliefs?





Pain2Gain said:


> I think he's absolute bell end does that help you.





Pain2Gain said:


> It's called FREEDOM of Speech for a reason! Your Free to use it as you wish if that offends some people, sorry thats just how it is.
> 
> That Mr Powell (i think it was him?) who said all those years ago if we started to let them all in then this country would be screwed and look whats happened we are!
> 
> Sadly pollaticians in this country will never have the balls to put a stop to the torrent that is imigration. Its like an infestation and soon we will have no identity of our own left.
> 
> I'm English i dont want to live in a multi ethnic community!


Imo You are not far off from what he thinks


----------



## simonthepieman

God. Football would be **** without the immigrants though.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Imo You are not far off from what he thinks


leave him be. he just wants to live with other white folk in a nice ethnically cleansed community. what's wrong with that, can't we all dream?


----------



## tioc

simonthepieman said:


> God. Football would be **** without the immigrants though.


welcome to the SPL , its **** with immigrants


----------



## resten

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Imo You are not far off from what he thinks


I forgot he described the immigrants in the country as an infestation. Lovely chap isn't he


----------



## simonthepieman

resten said:


> I forgot he described the immigrants in the country as an infestation. Lovely chap isn't he


Don't worry in decade or two he will forgive them as things that happen a generation ago don't count.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Pain2Gain said:


> Show me what's a bigger threat to our security then and I'll maybe reconsider Muslim extremists as second top of the list?
> 
> Well I'm glad u actually do see it as a problem be careful though there's many an idiot here thinks that makes you a racist, that is of course if you actually care about that, personally I couldn't care less if that makes everyone feel better to attach the label crack on I won't loose any sleep over it.


Wow! I've missed a lot of this thread! I'll have to catch up on this all tomorrow. Over 40 pages and not locked. Well done people 

Anyway...to answer the above quote...

Cyber espionage is a much bigger security threat to the UK than Muslim extremists.

You're welcome


----------



## Pain2Gain

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Imo You are not far off from what he thinks


No quite different things but I stand by that old post and what!

If wanting our borders controlled and immigration curbed and controlled Is such a terrible thing then fcuk it call me what you want racist included really past carting what a insignificant Internet click think to be totally honest


----------



## Pain2Gain

Dr Manhattan said:


> Wow! I've missed a lot of this thread! I'll have to catch up on this all tomorrow. Over 40 pages and not locked. Well done people
> 
> Anyway...to answer the above quote...
> 
> Cyber espionage is a much bigger security threat to the UK than Muslim extremists.
> 
> You're welcome


In your opinion maybe..... But credit for actually understanding what the security of a country means unlike the other numpty boll0ck.


----------



## Breda

Pain2Gain said:


> No quite different things but I stand by that old post and what!
> 
> If wanting our borders controlled and immigration curbed and controlled Is such a terrible thing then fcuk it call me what you want racist included really past carting what a insignificant Internet click think to be totally honest


I see pride

I see power

I see a bad ass mother who dont take no crap of off nobody

Peace be the journey


----------



## Dan 45

**** me is this thread still going...

:lol:


----------



## essexboy

Mr_Morocco said:


> Whos defending them you thick cnut, learn how to read.


I can read fine,thanks.Perhaps you might want to re read your post ,in defence of Muslims right to incite racial hatred.This is the bit when I could lower myself to your level, and hurl insults around.I wont though.thick c.unt.Is that really the best you can do?


----------



## [email protected]

Breda said:


> I see pride
> 
> I see power
> 
> I see a bad ass mother who dont take no crap of off nobody
> 
> Peace be the journey


Cool runnings?


----------



## Breda

[email protected] said:


> Cool runnings?


Jojo you have surprised me 2 nights in a row you keep this up and I'll let you cook me dinner


----------



## Dan 45

Breda said:


> Jojo you have surprised me 2 nights in a row you keep this up and I'll let you cook me dinner


 :lol:


----------



## huarache

Breda said:


> Jojo you have surprised me 2 nights in a row you *keep this up and I'll let you cook me dinner*


typical N


----------



## latsius

essexboy said:


> See my previous post.You will rule mate, one day.


Theres more muslims in india then there are in pakistan. So why is india still a hindu country? If masses ruled nations surely this england would have never been taken by the saxons or the french? Politics rule not religion. Religion seperates the peasants and masses. The elite rule with politics. New mosques and more muslims in your high streets dont mean you cant put up a tree at xmas or crack open a bottle of black label on a friday evening..

Watch your goverment rather than your neighbours.. they take ur jobs with thier economic betting and migration policies not the muslims down the street..


----------



## Paz1982

resten said:


> We had an Indian guy who answered the tech support line for a company I used to work for. People calling used to get ****ed off that we were outsourcing our calls to India, even though the lad was sat in an office in* Melton Mowbray*


Mmmmm pork pies


----------



## dentylad

EDL: Bunch of overweight, middle aged men and dole scruffs looking for a reason to be alive or looking for an excuse to why they don't have a job

BNP: Similar to the Hitler youth and about as much use as t1ts on a fish

Muslims: Could argue they are trouble or it could be down to their nationality but nevertheless who really gives a sh1t about them.

Poles/Ukrainians/Czechs: Most hard working and they DONT work for less, they get the same as every fcker else as its the law. Some have intergrated, some have knicked off home or Norway and they are only here to fill the void in jobs that the bone idle tw*ts of this country cant be ar$ed to do.

Hope this answers all questions, now close this stupid thread!


----------



## Sc4mp0

dentylad said:


> EDL: Bunch of overweight, middle aged men and dole scruffs looking for a reason to be alive or looking for an excuse to why they don't have a job
> 
> BNP: Similar to the Hitler youth and about as much use as t1ts on a fish
> 
> Muslims: Could argue they are trouble or it could be down to their nationality but nevertheless who really gives a sh1t about them.
> 
> Poles/Ukrainians/Czechs: Most hard working and they DONT work for less, they get the same as every fcker else as its the law. Some have intergrated, some have knicked off home or Norway and they are only here to fill the void in jobs that the bone idle tw*ts of this country cant be ar$ed to do.
> 
> Hope this answers all questions, *now close this stupid thread*!


Well............If you say so.


----------



## [email protected]

Breda said:


> Jojo you have surprised me 2 nights in a row you keep this up and I'll let you cook me dinner


Ooh lucky me! :lol:


----------



## Breda

[email protected] said:


> Ooh lucky me! :lol:


Dont you just know it girl. I might even let you eat too


----------



## resten

Breda said:


> Dont you just know it girl. I might even let you eat too


It's only just occurred to me that you're probably not wearing denim hot pants in your avi


----------



## Fatstuff

dentylad said:


> EDL: Bunch of overweight, middle aged men and dole scruffs looking for a reason to be alive or looking for an excuse to why they don't have a job
> 
> BNP: Similar to the Hitler youth and about as much use as t1ts on a fish
> 
> Muslims: Could argue they are trouble or it could be down to their nationality but nevertheless who really gives a sh1t about them.
> 
> Poles/Ukrainians/Czechs: Most hard working and they DONT work for less, they get the same as every fcker else as its the law. Some have intergrated, some have knicked off home or Norway and they are only here to fill the void in jobs that the bone idle tw*ts of this country cant be ar$ed to do.
> 
> Hope this answers all questions, now close this stupid thread!


I dont think anybody on here is actually using the old 'they're coming over ere and nicking our fackin jobs'

..and bone idle tw4ts of this country?? Thats as big a generalisation as 'all muslims are terrorists'

Get a grip u cant just generalise otherwise ur as bad as the thick cnuts who use the above kind of statement.

I was born and bred in this country, come from a sh1tty area, had a paper round from 13-16, done an apprenticeship with and worked and progressed at the same company from 16-28. My mrs worked from 16 -21 had her car stolen, couldnt get to work, lost her job and had to go on the dole, went through some hard times but also stayed on the dole for over a couple of years as she couldnt get a job that paid as much as the system gave her, why would u ?? Shes now a student nurse earning less than she could be on benefits but luckily im well paid and shes now doing something she can feel proud about!

Not everyone gets that opportunity, the systems broken, i dont blame some ppl for 'scrounging' why would u go to work to earn less than if u didnt!!


----------



## Breda

resten said:


> It's only just occurred to me that you're probably not wearing denim hot pants in your avi


Definitely not! Pumpum shorts dont look good on me unlike you and the merkin you are casually sporting in yours


----------



## anaboliclove

resten said:


> So you're still saying that the Muslim extremists are the biggest threat to you and I?
> 
> If you answer the question directly I'll stop asking about it.
> 
> I wonder what everyone else thinks.


 ofcaurse they are how can U even argue that oh yea and ppl like U who refuse to admit it come a close second. Last post im well and truley out of this thread its scary


----------



## resten

anaboliclove said:


> *ofcaurse* they are how can *U* even argue that oh yea and *ppl like U* who refuse to admit it come a close second. Last post* im* well and *truley* out of this thread *its *scary


I think people on this thread will see that your level of intelligence has a strong correlation with one's views.

What exactly have I refused to admit? That Muslim extremists are the biggest threat that the people of the UK face on a daily basis? That's because there are MANY more threads of MUCH greater significance.

And do enlighten me how "people like me" come a "close second" - I'm all ears. Do let me know what threat I'm posing to your security which is above all other threats apart from the extremism


----------



## megatron

Another problem courtesy of the allmighty sky fairy...


----------



## megatron

The Earth is a very small stage in a vast cosmic arena. Think of the rivers of blood spilled by all those generals and emperors so that in glory and triumph they could become the momentary masters of a fraction of a dot. Think of the endless cruelties visited by the inhabitants of one corner of this pixel on the scarcely distinguishable inhabitants of some other corner. How frequent their misunderstandings, how eager they are to kill one another, how fervent their hatreds. Our posturings, our imagined self-importance, the delusion that we have some privileged position in the universe, are challenged by this point of pale light. Our planet is a lonely speck in the great enveloping cosmic dark. In our obscurity - in all this vastness - there is no hint that help will come from elsewhere to save us from ourselves.

The Earth is the only world known, so far, to harbor life. There is nowhere else, at least in the near future, to which our species could migrate. Visit, yes. Settle, not yet. Like it or not, for the moment, the Earth is where we make our stand. It has been said that astronomy is a humbling and character-building experience. There is perhaps no better demonstration of the folly of human conceits than this distant image of our tiny world. To me, it underscores our responsibility to deal more kindly with one another and to preserve and cherish the pale blue dot, the only home we've ever known.


----------



## Ashcrapper

megatron said:


> The Earth is a very small stage in a vast cosmic arena. Think of the rivers of blood spilled by all those generals and emperors so that in glory and triumph they could become the momentary masters of a fraction of a dot. Think of the endless cruelties visited by the inhabitants of one corner of this pixel on the scarcely distinguishable inhabitants of some other corner. How frequent their misunderstandings, how eager they are to kill one another, how fervent their hatreds. Our posturings, our imagined self-importance, the delusion that we have some privileged position in the universe, are challenged by this point of pale light. Our planet is a lonely speck in the great enveloping cosmic dark. In our obscurity - in all this vastness - there is no hint that help will come from elsewhere to save us from ourselves.
> 
> The Earth is the only world known, so far, to harbor life. There is nowhere else, at least in the near future, to which our species could migrate. Visit, yes. Settle, not yet. Like it or not, for the moment, the Earth is where we make our stand. It has been said that astronomy is a humbling and character-building experience. There is perhaps no better demonstration of the folly of human conceits than this distant image of our tiny world. To me, it underscores our responsibility to deal more kindly with one another and to preserve and cherish the pale blue dot, the only home we've ever known.


I read that in Morgan Freeman's voice


----------



## anaboliclove

resten said:


> I think people on this thread will see that your level of intelligence has a strong correlation with one's views.
> 
> What exactly have I refused to admit? That Muslim extremists are the biggest threat that the people of the UK face on a daily basis? That's because there are MANY more threads of MUCH greater significance.
> 
> And do enlighten me how "people like me" come a "close second" - I'm all ears. Do let me know what threat I'm posing to your security which is above all other threats apart from the extremism


I was being sarcastic after all sarcasm is the lowest form of wit and apparently (because I oppose Islam) I have a low level of intelligence what has my intelect got to do with my political stance there are plenty of very intelligent academics with the same veiw insulting someone with a barrage of abuse who disagrees with U isn't a very intelligent thing to do is it


----------



## resten

anaboliclove said:


> I was being sarcastic after all sarcasm is the lowest form of wit and apparently (because I oppose Islam) I have a low level of intelligence what has my intelect got to do with my political stance there are plenty of very intelligent academics with the same veiw insulting someone with a barrage of abuse who disagrees with U isn't a very intelligent thing to do is it


Because you're another one spouting total sh1te without ANY evidence to back it up. Show me some evidence to back up your views, then I won't think you're just a moron. So, please show me some statistics which demonstrate that Muslim extremism is THE BIGGEST issue we face as a nation.

Also, you oppose Islam? Why? The huge majority are entirely peaceful.


----------



## paulandabbi

Ashcrapper said:


> I read that in Morgan Freeman's voice


For the PC brigade you need a ****** voice too so maybe Brian Blessed could fill that void.

He has a good voice as does Morgan Freeman


----------



## simonthepieman

anaboliclove said:


> I was being sarcastic after all sarcasm is the lowest form of wit and apparently (because I oppose Islam) I have a low level of intelligence what has my intelect got to do with my political stance there are plenty of very intelligent academics with the same veiw insulting someone with a barrage of abuse who disagrees with U isn't a very intelligent thing to do is it


I don't think people are saying you have a low level of intelligence because of your political stance. I think they are saying you have your political views because you have a low level of intelligence.


----------



## Pain2Gain

paulandabbi said:


> For the PC brigade you need a ****** voice too so maybe Brian Blessed could fill that void.
> 
> He has a good voice as does Morgan Freeman


You need the dude of the more than insurance advert Morgan freeman voice in a white body, win win for Every one


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Dr Manhattan said:


> Wow! I've missed a lot of this thread! I'll have to catch up on this all tomorrow. Over 40 pages and not locked. Well done people
> 
> Anyway...to answer the above quote...
> 
> Cyber espionage is a much bigger security threat to the UK than Muslim extremists.
> 
> You're welcome


You beat me too it!!! I was just catching up on this thread and cyber terrorism was my answer damn you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Just following on from the cyber terrorism comment above, anyone that thinks otherwise I'm afraid is misinformed.

The damage one person can do by getting through a few firewalls and onto a couple of servers and erasing data is scary.

Think about all your personal info, where is it stored? In a data centre somewhere. Yes it will be replicated across a few sites and dependent on the level of info held there will be relevant security around this, but as someone who works in and around digital forensics as part of his job, let me just put it out there that IMO the biggest threat not just to this country but pretty much the world is someone sat behind a computer with the capabilities to get through this security levels.

They can do a million times more damage than some skinhead mob protest or an Islamic extremist with a bomb strapped to him on the tube or the ira parking a car up filled with explosives.


----------



## Ian_Montrose

ClarkyBoy said:


> You beat me too it!!! I was just catching up on this thread and cyber terrorism was my answer damn you!!!!!!!!!


I was going to go for economic collapse as a result of the ongoing financial crisis. My second choice would be Scottish Independence. How will England, Wales and NI cope without access to our near-limitless supply of miserable ginger alcoholics?


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Ian_Montrose said:


> I was going to go for economic collapse as a result of the ongoing financial crisis. My second choice would be Scottish Independence. How will England, Wales and NI cope without access to our near-limitless supply of miserable ginger alcoholics?


But at least we could then get rid of that horrible crap they drink Iron Bru! Every cloud!


----------



## Fatstuff

ClarkyBoy said:


> Just following on from the cyber terrorism comment above, anyone that thinks otherwise I'm afraid is misinformed.
> 
> The damage one person can do by getting through a few firewalls and onto a couple of servers and erasing data is scary.
> 
> Think about all your personal info, where is it stored? In a data centre somewhere. Yes it will be replicated across a few sites and dependent on the level of info held there will be relevant security around this, but as someone who works in and around digital forensics as part of his job, let me just put it out there that IMO the biggest threat not just to this country but pretty much the world is someone sat behind a computer with the capabilities to get through this security levels.
> 
> They can do a million times more damage than some skinhead mob protest or an Islamic extremist with a bomb strapped to him on the tube or the ira parking a car up filled with explosives.


So are u saying we need to be careful of muslim nerds?


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Fatstuff said:


> So are u saying we need to be careful of muslim nerds?


I will not be drawn on what colour or race these 'nerds' are or will be.


----------



## Sku11fk

I really shouldn't post this as it'll probably cause a political riot in here but for some reason I feel compelled on a moral level.

Daha Mohammed


----------



## Fatstuff

Sku11fk said:


> I really shouldn't post this as it'll probably cause a political riot in here but for some reason I feel compelled on a moral level.
> 
> Daha Mohammed
> 
> 21/07/2013


and what are u hoping to achieve....?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Fatstuff said:


> So are u saying we need to be careful of muslim nerds?


wait a minute... Indian coders :surrender:


----------



## [email protected]

Sku11fk said:


> I really shouldn't post this as it'll probably cause a political riot in here but for some reason I feel compelled on a moral level.
> 
> Daha Mohammed


What's that got to do with the price of cheese?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ashcrapper said:


> wait a minute... Indian coders :surrender:


indians are ok, its next door we dont trust


----------



## AK-26

After the longest catch up I've come to my conclusion.

@Pain2Gain @anaboliclove @rob212something

You're bigoted ignorant ****s, please don't reproduce.

@essexboy

You're like them, you're just more articulate.

@resten

Sort out that merkin!

@Ashcrapper & @Ackee&Saltfish

Good on you guys for having cats, dogs are sh*t!

@sckeane & @zackamin

Shout out for being fellow mongrels 

@Mish

for being the blackest white guy I've come across.

@[email protected]

I love this chick!

And finally a shout out for UK-M for letting a race thread go on for 40+ pages without it getting locked!

You're all growing up 

That's all I got folks, take it easy and may whichever god/deity/science/cult/social media you worship bless you.

Yours sincerely

The muslim born/foreign born/mixed race/job stealing/woman shagging/cocky as f*ck... Think I got most of it but feel free to add


----------



## AK-26

After the longest catch up I've come to my conclusion.

@Pain2Gain @anaboliclove @rob212something

You're bigoted ignorant c*nts, please don't reproduce.

@essexboy

You're like them, you're just more articulate.

@resten

Sort out that merkin!

@Ashcrapper & @Ackee&Saltfish

Good on you guys for having cats, dogs are sh*t!

@sckeane & @zack amin

Shout out for being fellow mongrels 

@Mish

for being the blackest white guy I've come across.

@[email protected]

I love this chick!

And finally a shout out for UK-M for letting a race thread go on for 40+ pages without it getting locked!

You're all growing up 

That's all I got folks. I'm out of this thread, take it easy and may whichever god/deity/science/cult/social media you worship bless you.

Yours sincerely

The muslim born/foreign born/mixed race/job stealing/woman shagging/cocky as f*ck... Think I got most of it but feel free to add


----------



## lukeee

Fatstuff said:


> indians are ok, its next door we dont trust


I don't trust the frogs either :no:


----------



## Sku11fk

Fatstuff said:


> and what are u hoping to achieve....?


 @[email protected] ( reply to quote )

My mate told me about it at work. He linked me a Tony Robinson youtube video and I joked about calling him an extremist right winger ( which he isn't ). He told me after that a page on his phone had the headline of Muslim attack against white wheelchair bound man in London and had also been covered up by the mainstream media so it went largely un noticed I believe.

Tbh any racial murder wether white black or yellow needs to be highlighted imo in these days. I figured as it was largely swept under the carpet it was probably worth a mention


----------



## Fatstuff

Sku11fk said:


> My mate told me about it at work. He linked me a *Tony Robinson youtube video* and I joked about calling him an extremist right winger ( which he isn't ). He told me after that a page on his phone had the headline of Muslim attack against white wheelchair bound man in London and had also been covered up by the mainstream media so it went largely un noticed I believe.
> 
> Tbh any racial murder wether white black or yellow needs to be highlighted imo in these days. I figured as it was largely swept under the carpet it was probably worth a mention


was that time team or blackadder?


----------



## Fatstuff

AK-26 said:


> After the longest catch up I've come to my conclusion.
> 
> @Pain2Gain @anaboliclove @rob212something
> 
> You're bigoted ignorant ****s, please don't reproduce.
> 
> @essexboy
> 
> You're like them, you're just more articulate.
> 
> @resten
> 
> Sort out that merkin!
> 
> @Ashcrapper & @Ackee&Saltfish
> 
> Good on you guys for having cats, dogs are sh*t!
> 
> @sckeane & @zackamin
> 
> Shout out for being fellow mongrels
> 
> @Mish
> 
> for being the blackest white guy I've come across.
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> I love this chick!
> 
> And finally a shout out for UK-M for letting a race thread go on for 40+ pages without it getting locked!
> 
> You're all growing up
> 
> That's all I got folks. I'm out of this thread, take it easy and may whichever god/deity/science/cult/social media you worship bless you.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> The muslim born/foreign born/mixed race/job stealing/woman shagging/cocky as f*ck... Think I got most of it but feel free to add


what about me?


----------



## Sku11fk

Tommy Robinson I meant



Fatstuff said:


> was that time team or blackadder?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Fatstuff said:


> what about me?


he doesn't like you. my friend doesn't like you either


----------



## AK-26

Fatstuff said:


> what about me?


Me and you fell out when you f*cked up your sponsorship with the Colonel!

I joke, I joke.

@Fatstuff for not suffering fools, it's all love bro!


----------



## [email protected]

Sku11fk said:


> @[email protected] ( reply to quote )
> 
> My mate told me about it at work. He linked me a Tony Robinson youtube video and I joked about calling him an extremist right winger ( which he isn't ). He told me after that a page on his phone had the headline of Muslim attack against white wheelchair bound man in London and had also been covered up by the mainstream media so it went largely un noticed I believe.
> 
> Tbh any racial murder wether white black or yellow needs to be highlighted imo in these days. I figured as it was largely swept under the carpet it was probably worth a mention


As far as I know, this was a bog standard murder, not racially motivated. I could be wrong though.....

Obviously bog standard murders are just as horrific as racially motivated ones. Shouldn't really have to state that but hey ho.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Sku11fk said:


> My mate told me about it at work. He linked me a Tony Robinson youtube video and I joked about calling him an extremist right winger ( which he isn't ). He told me after that a page on his phone had the headline of Muslim attack against white wheelchair bound man in London and had also been covered up by the mainstream media so it went largely un noticed I believe.
> 
> Tbh any racial murder wether white black or yellow needs to be highlighted imo in these days. I figured as it was largely swept under the carpet it was probably worth a mention


Is this the guy from thamesmead? I dont recall seeing headlines "muslim attack against wheelchair bound man" have you got the exact link?

Are you mentioning it because a man that happens to have the name muhammad murdered a helpess guy or is it because you feel Muslims I commiting too much crime and its going unreported?


----------



## Fatstuff

Sku11fk said:


> Tommy Robinson I meant


I know, i was just pulling ur plonker


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Sku11fk said:


> @[email protected] ( reply to quote )
> 
> My mate told me about it at work. He linked me a Tony Robinson youtube video and I joked about calling him an extremist right winger ( which he isn't ). He told me after that a page on his phone had the headline of Muslim attack against white wheelchair bound man in London and had also been covered up by the mainstream media so it went largely un noticed I believe.
> 
> Tbh any racial murder wether white black or yellow needs to be highlighted imo in these days. I figured as it was largely swept under the carpet it was probably worth a mention


A shocking crime indeed.

However, I can't see any reference in the news to this attack being religiously motivated. Even if it was though, nobody (as far as I can see) is trying to dispute that there are Muslims out there that would do harm in the name of their religion. What is being argued is whether it is fair to class all Muslims as extremists or wannabe terrorists.

For info, I grew up in Glasgow. I've been verbally abused and physically attacked on countless occasions in the name of religion. Not once was that ever by any Muslim though, and Glasgow has a very large Muslim population. I can't recall even being looked at in an aggressive manner by a Muslim. If they harbour a deep-seated desire to go all Jihadi on my ass they hide it very well.


----------



## Ashcrapper

[email protected] said:


> As far as I know, *this was a bog standard murder*, not racially motivated. I could be wrong though.....
> 
> Obviously bog standard murders are just as horrific as racially motivated ones. Shouldn't really have to state that but hey ho.


thank **** the police didnt describe it like that :lol:

"Sir, I think you should see this."

"Bog standard murder, get it cleaned up"


----------



## Big Kris

AK-26 said:


> I'm gonna be there, front of the march all ballied up!


Proper hard that isnt it...

Marching about going on about Muslim women wearing Burkas that cover their faces

And all these numptys who are hard as nails also wont show their faces...


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> thank **** the police didnt describe it like that :lol:
> 
> "Sir, I think you should see this."
> 
> "Bog standard murder, get it cleaned up"


Oh you know what I mean :lol:


----------



## AK-26

Big Kris said:


> Proper hard that isnt it...
> 
> Marching about going on about Muslim women wearing Burkas that cover their faces
> 
> And all these numptys who are hard as nails also wont show their faces...


Either I've misunderstood your post or you haven't clocked my sarcasm.

I'd be as welcome at an EDL march as Hitler would in a synagogue.


----------



## Big Kris

AK-26 said:


> Either I've misunderstood your post or you haven't clocked my sarcasm.
> 
> I'd be as welcome at an EDL march as Hitler would in a synagogue.


Sorry it wasn't pointed at you i was just stating what the EDL have done near me before


----------



## simonthepieman

The most ironic thing is that the social profile of a Muslim extremist and an EDL member are very similar. Mostly young impressionable males who are aggressive without a strong constructive role model. People who either lost faith in a particular individual or social construct and want to channel it elsewhere with people of a similar demographic to themselves. This replaces the family or spiritual unit they have lost and are desperately seeking.

They follow tribal tendencies and have ritualistic behaviors which typically manifest in a hatred at what isn't them. They isolated cases of the opposition as the whole of their enemies. And they consider themselves the non-blind of their ethnically similar peers who disagree with their beliefs and consider themselves superior to them which re-enforces their attitude further.

You aren't free thinking. You are a cliche. Any sort of extremism is a danger. Dumb angry cun!ts are everywhere.


----------



## Sc4mp0

AK-26 said:


> After the longest catch up I've come to my conclusion.
> 
> @Pain2Gain @anaboliclove @rob212something
> 
> You're bigoted ignorant c*nts, please don't reproduce.
> 
> @essexboy
> 
> You're like them, you're just more articulate.
> 
> @resten
> 
> Sort out that merkin!
> 
> @Ashcrapper & @Ackee&Saltfish
> 
> Good on you guys for having cats, dogs are sh*t!
> 
> @sckeane & @zack amin
> 
> Shout out for being fellow mongrels
> 
> @Mish
> 
> for being the blackest white guy I've come across.
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> I love this chick!
> 
> And finally a shout out for UK-M for letting a race thread go on for 40+ pages without it getting locked!
> 
> You're all growing up
> 
> That's all I got folks. I'm out of this thread, take it easy and may whichever god/deity/science/cult/social media you worship bless you.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> The muslim born/foreign born/mixed race/job stealing/woman shagging/cocky as f*ck... Think I got most of it but feel free to add


If anybody has any doubts that muslims are trouble look at this guys username.

AK-26???? , sounds like a predecessor to the AK-47, so its obvious he's condoning weapon use the bloody terrorist.


----------



## liam0810

Fcuk marching against Islam and all that. Should be marching against Dave Cam banning porn! It's like nazi Germany


----------



## AK-26

liam0810 said:


> Fcuk marching against Islam and all that. Should be marching against Dave Cam banning porn! It's like nazi Germany


If you ever decide to go into politics you sir have my vote secured!


----------



## AK-26

Sc4mp0 said:


> If anybody has any doubts that muslims are trouble look at this guys username.
> 
> AK-26???? , sounds like a predecessor to the AK-47, so its obvious he's condoning weapon use the bloody terrorist.


Yeah it was supposed to be the predecessor, I even pitched the idea and everything.... I got laughed out the office! :no:

It's just the initial of a nickname I had and initial of my last name and the date I was born.


----------



## Goosh

simonthepieman said:


> The most ironic thing is that the social profile of a Muslim extremist and an EDL member are very similar. Mostly young impressionable males who are aggressive without a strong constructive role model. People who either lost faith in a particular individual or social construct and want to channel it elsewhere with people of a similar demographic to themselves. This replaces the family or spiritual unit they have lost and are desperately seeking.
> 
> They follow tribal tendencies and have ritualistic behaviors which typically manifest in a hatred at what isn't them. They isolated cases of the opposition as the whole of their enemies. And they consider themselves the non-blind of their ethnically similar peers who disagree with their beliefs and consider themselves superior to them which re-enforces their attitude further.
> 
> You aren't free thinking. You are a cliche. Any sort of extremism is a danger. Dumb angry cun!ts are everywhere.


Ashamed of doing my second "This +1" post in a day, but, This +1! Nail on the head!


----------



## Sku11fk

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Is this the guy from thamesmead? I dont recall seeing headlines "muslim attack against wheelchair bound man" have you got the exact link?
> 
> Are you mentioning it because a man that happens to have the name muhammad murdered a helpess guy or is it because you feel Muslims I commiting too much crime and its going unreported?


I didn;t want to link anything as I thought it may be provocative. My personal opinion though if you want it is yes I feel in myself that I am afraid of muslims recently and specifically the dedication to their religion frightens me. Bare in mind that I have had barely any schooling on Islam as a child and I admitedly know very little of the languages that they speak so when I walk into a shop or restaurant and everyone is speaking a different language I may and I use may lightly feel threatened.

I may also feel that nowadays *some* extremist muslims may be getting away with a little too much and feel thast the race card is drawn a little too often for modern times.

This is my disclaimer; I am in no way racist or against different beliefs. I may be however, mis guided or un knowledgeable in muslims and Islam by and at large


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Sku11fk said:


> I didn;t want to link anything as I thought it may be provocative. My personal opinion though if you want it is yes I feel in myself that I am afraid of muslims recently and specifically the dedication to their religion frightens me. Bare in mind that I have had barely any schooling on Islam as a child and I admitedly know very little of the languages that they speak so when I walk into a shop or restaurant and *everyone is speaking a different language I may and I use may lightly feel threatened*.


what about when you go on holiday and everyone's talking a different language? lol



> I may also feel that nowadays *some* extremist muslims may be getting away with a little too much and feel thast the race card is drawn a little too often for modern times


.

race and religion are two different things



> This is my disclaimer; I am in no way racist or against different beliefs. I may be however, mis guided or un knowledgeable in muslims and Islam by and at large


you dont need a disclaimer man i admire your honesty


----------



## AK-26

@Sku11fk

I can see your point on the languages bit.

I speak many languages and I only do so around people that understand.

I won't however speak other languages when in the company of people that don't understand as that's just rude.

But if however I'm out with my mum for example I may switch to one of many languages, not to offend others but purely as it sometimes happens without me noticing or at times it's a little easier... Saying that English can be considered my first language.

If you're out and people speak in other languages I really wouldn't feel threatened as 9/10 times they're not doing it to offend or intimidate, for many including myself it's just a chance to use a language that they would otherwise forget.

In terms of dedication, there are varying degrees.

The Muslims that pray and eat halal and go by the book you will find are peaceful.

But yes there are ****s most of which don't learn/go by the Quran, instead they allow "preachers" to teach them which then opens up the gates of extreme preachers like Abu hamza etc... My point is for the most part they are just like you, they work, go home and love their family and friends.

The others are like all other extremists, they're angry confused and have a hatred for humanity... It's the extreme preachers that take advantage of this and exploit those dumbasses.

No you're not a racist, like you honestly admit you just don't know much about it and are just going by the info you see mainly on the news I'm guessing.


----------



## Sku11fk

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> what about when you go on holiday and everyone's talking a different language? lol
> 
> .
> 
> race and religion are two different things
> 
> you dont need a disclaimer man i admire your honesty


On holiday I become a local anyway lol, you know how it is. One week in the sun in a different country and you are learning all the need to know lines.

Race and religion are two different things I don't know why I mixed the two. Perhaps because I dont meet many white muslims that I feel totally out of sync with the average muslim so it becomes confused?


----------



## liam0810

AK-26 said:


> If you ever decide to go into politics you sir have my vote secured!


Why thank you! I'm thinking of starting a march to parliament next week. W4nkers for Justice!


----------



## Sku11fk

AK-26 said:


> @Sku11fk
> 
> I can see your point on the languages bit.
> 
> I speak many languages and I only do so around people that understand.
> 
> I won't however speak other languages when in the company of people that don't understand as that's just rude.
> 
> But if however I'm out with my mum for example I may switch to one of many languages, not to offend others but purely as it sometimes happens without me noticing or at times it's a little easier... Saying that English can be considered my first language.
> 
> If you're out and people speak in other languages I really wouldn't feel threatened as 9/10 times they're not doing it to offend or intimidate, for many including myself it's just a chance to use a language that they would otherwise forget.
> 
> In terms of dedication, there are varying degrees.
> 
> The Muslims that pray and eat halal and go by the book you will find are peaceful.
> 
> But yes there are ****s most of which don't learn/go by the Quran, instead they allow "preachers" to teach them which then opens up the gates of extreme preachers like Abu hamza etc... My point is for the most part they are just like you, they work, go home and love their family and friends.
> 
> The others are like all other extremists, they're angry confused and have a hatred for humanity... It's the extreme preachers that take advantage of this and exploit those dumbasses.
> 
> No you're not a racist, like you honestly admit you just don't know much about it and are just going by the info you see mainly on the news I'm guessing.


You hit the nail on the head really I do feel like all of the above sometimes. But I am reasonable and caring so I continue to go about my daily activities without joining a right wing nazi party or shipping myself off shore for martyrdom.


----------



## resten

Sku11fk said:


> You hit the nail on the head really I do feel like all of the above sometimes. But I am reasonable and caring so I continue to go about my daily activities without joining a right wing nazi party or shipping myself off shore for martyrdom.


Why can't everyone who's a bit sceptical of Islam be quite as reasonable as you lol


----------



## Sc4mp0

Sku11fk said:


> You hit the nail on the head really I do feel like all of the above sometimes. But I am reasonable and caring so I continue to go about my daily activities without joining a right wing nazi party or shipping myself off shore for martyrdom.


I should neg you for this comment. You should automatically hate something and blame everything on that if you're a bit unsure about it, not be all logical and sensible.


----------



## AK-26

liam0810 said:


> Why thank you! I'm thinking of starting a march to parliament next week. W4nkers for Justice!


What do we want?

Porn!!!

When do we want it?

Now!!!

Or

What do we want?

To w*nk!

When do we want it?

Now!

I can work on a few more, want to make me campaign manager?


----------



## Sku11fk

resten said:


> Why can't everyone who's a bit sceptical of Islam be quite as reasonable as you lol


I was lucky to be brought up in Liecester and was the only white child in an all asian school. My very earliest memories are of saag dishes and people speaking Urdu and my white mum going to teach at school wearing a saari.



Sc4mp0 said:


> I should neg you for this comment. You should automatically hate something and blame everything on that if you're a bit unsure about it, not be all logical and sensible.


I absulutley loath racism if even only for one thing that we typically embrace other minorities and localities by enjoying the flavours and colours of their countries in the foods we eat and clothes we wear. This can only mean that we are all secretly enjoying our diversities anyway and as the rastas believe and so do I 'I and I' we are one people.


----------



## essexboy

latsius said:


> Theres more muslims in india then there are in pakistan. So why is india still a hindu country? If masses ruled nations surely this england would have never been taken by the saxons or the french? Politics rule not religion. Religion seperates the peasants and masses. The elite rule with politics. New mosques and more muslims in your high streets dont mean you cant put up a tree at xmas or crack open a bottle of black label on a friday evening..
> 
> Watch your goverment rather than your neighbours.. they take ur jobs with thier economic betting and migration policies not the muslims down the street..


Its due to birth rate.Please refer to my original post.I did not criticise, lambast, or incite any hatred or ill feelings.I merely, posted facts.Facts that history has proven that the likely outcome will be as predicted.As I mentioned, its not my opinion, but the opinion of two European leaders.Dont shoot the messenger.


----------



## latsius

essexboy said:


> Its due to birth rate.Please refer to my original post.I did not criticise, lambast, or incite any hatred or ill feelings.I merely, posted facts.Facts that history has proven that the likely outcome will be as predicted.As I mentioned, its not my opinion, but the opinion of two European leaders.Dont shoot the messenger.


Dont get me wrong. Im not pointing a finger. Im merely debating.

But as yourself, i look to history to predict the outcomes of our society. And with a good browse thru the old books of brittania. You can easily see that religion has never ruled this land. Politics have. So unless david cammy and his compadres turn muslim. Ur safe. And i dont think the queen would wear a burkha. So each to thier own. Case closed. I think the media is making england shiver muslims just like in the 80's everyone was pointn fingers for the worlds evil at the irish and the russians. Its one big political gimmick.

As said before. If we ddnt like it here we wouldnt b here. N trust me we wouldnt change it for the world!

Plus u cant be on uk muscle and be rascist nwai. Cuz ur sus is most likely from pakistan. Ur alpha pharma from india. Ur other goods from egypt. And the damn romanians have there naposims. Etc etc etc... lol


----------



## essexboy

AK-26 said:


> After the longest catch up I've come to my conclusion.
> 
> @Pain2Gain @anaboliclove @rob212something
> 
> You're bigoted ignorant c*nts, please don't reproduce.
> 
> @essexboy
> 
> You're like them, you're just more articulate.
> 
> @resten
> 
> Sort out that merkin!
> 
> @Ashcrapper & @Ackee&Saltfish
> 
> Good on you guys for having cats, dogs are sh*t!
> 
> @sckeane & @zack amin
> 
> Shout out for being fellow mongrels
> 
> @Mish
> 
> for being the blackest white guy I've come across.
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> I love this chick!
> 
> And finally a shout out for UK-M for letting a race thread go on for 40+ pages without it getting locked!
> 
> You're all growing up
> 
> That's all I got folks. I'm out of this thread, take it easy and may whichever god/deity/science/cult/social media you worship bless you.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> The muslim born/foreign born/mixed race/job stealing/woman shagging/cocky as f*ck... Think I got most of it but feel free to add


Thanks for that.Thats now two members who have chosen to hurl insults.Insults which I frankly find unjustified.I like to know what has led you to that conclusion? All I posted was facts, from Goverment ministers, and think tanks.Perhaps my request, that it would benefit harmony, if a Muslim apologised, for his fellow Muslims disrepecting my familys memories.

For that request,I was called a c.unt, and then offered justification for disrespecting my families loss.Well done both of you are a credit to your understanding, compassionate faith.


----------



## essexboy

latsius said:


> Dont get me wrong. Im not pointing a finger. Im merely debating.
> 
> But as yourself, i look to history to predict the outcomes of our society. And with a good browse thru the old books of brittania. You can easily see that religion has never ruled this land. Politics have. So unless david cammy and his compadres turn muslim. Ur safe. And i dont think the queen would wear a burkha. So each to thier own. Case closed. I think the media is making england shiver muslims just like in the 80's everyone was pointn fingers for the worlds evil at the irish and the russians. Its one big political gimmick.
> 
> As said before. If we ddnt like it here we wouldnt b here. N trust me we wouldnt change it for the world!
> 
> Plus u cant be on uk muscle and be rascist nwai. Cuz ur sus is most likely from pakistan. Ur alpha pharma from india. Ur other goods from egypt. And the damn romanians have there naposims. Etc etc etc... lol


Religion does have a major influence on politics.You only have to look at Ireland to see that.Political change, was directly influenced because of religion.What about Palestian issues? Bosnia? I could go on.

Sorry I dont understand the last paragraph.


----------



## AK-26

essexboy said:


> Thanks for that.Thats now two members who have chosen to hurl insults.Insults which I frankly find unjustified.I like to know what has led you to that conclusion? All I posted was facts, from Goverment ministers, and think tanks.Perhaps my request, that it would benefit harmony, if a Muslim apologised, for his fellow Muslims disrepecting my familys memories.
> 
> For that request,I was called a c.unt, and then offered justification for disrespecting my families loss.Well done both of you are a credit to your understanding, compassionate faith.


No I called you a c*nt because you're going on like one.

I can condemn the actions of extremist Muslims, so far as to say i wouldn't consider them Muslims as they are breaking fundamental rules in Islam... the first being sanctity of life regardless of religion.

People going on about Islam not accepting other religions and it being a violent religion don't understand.

It works like this, in the Qur'an there are sections in which it mentions infidels and killing.... when was this?

It was around the time of the crusades when the catholic church wanted to spread Christianity to the east and Islam was spreading to the west.... the Muslims was called the Saracens.

All it takes is half a brain cell, the crusade is no longer around and everyone worships what they want... if at all.

Towards the end of the Qur'an there are sections (of which i have a particular one in mind and can post the translation for you) which specifically highlights each to his own god, and it is only god that can judge.

Every religion has had its time of war/murder and it tends to have been a very long time ago when there was no tolerance or much education for that matter, it just takes half a brain cell to figure out the context.

The same way the bible told of what happened in the times of Jesus, the Qur'an also tells of what happened in those times... its just the other teams point of view.

If you really believe the bullsh*t about birth rates and the UK becoming an Islamic state you really are beyond help, if that was the case china and quite a bit of south east Asia would have taken over most of the globe as their birth rates are very high.

You keep using the argument of your family fought for this and that, I hate to break it to you but your family didn't fight the war single handed.... they stood with my family members and fought together.

My family fought for the British in north Africa, east Africa just to name a few, I have many members currently serving in various branches of the armed forces.

My point is that we all have family that have sacrificed themselves for this country, so let that one go.


----------



## essexboy

AK-26 said:


> No I called you a c*nt because you're going on like one.
> 
> I can condemn the actions of extremist Muslims, so far as to say i wouldn't consider them Muslims as they are breaking fundamental rules in Islam... the first being sanctity of life regardless of religion.
> 
> People going on about Islam not accepting other religions and it being a violent religion don't understand.
> 
> It works like this, in the Qur'an there are sections in which it mentions infidels and killing.... when was this?
> 
> It was around the time of the crusades when the catholic church wanted to spread Christianity to the east and Islam was spreading to the west.... the Muslims was called the Saracens.
> 
> All it takes is half a brain cell, the crusade is no longer around and everyone worships what they want... if at all.
> 
> Towards the end of the Qur'an there are sections (of which i have a particular one in mind and can post the translation for you) which specifically highlights each to his own god, and it is only god that can judge.
> 
> Every religion has had its time of war/murder and it tends to have been a very long time ago when there was no tolerance or much education for that matter, it just takes half a brain cell to figure out the context.
> 
> The same way the bible told of what happened in the times of Jesus, the Qur'an also tells of what happened in those times... its just the other teams point of view.
> 
> If you really believe the bullsh*t about birth rates and the UK becoming an Islamic state you really are beyond help, if that was the case china and quite a bit of south east Asia would have taken over most of the globe as their birth rates are very high.
> 
> You keep using the argument of your family fought for this and that, I hate to break it to you but your family didn't fight the war single handed.... they stood with my family members and fought together.
> 
> My family fought for the British in north Africa, east Africa just to name a few, I have many members currently serving in various branches of the armed forces.
> 
> My point is that we all have family that have sacrificed themselves for this country, so let that one go.


AK,it wasnt about extremism,or historical conficts.It was about "poppy burning" I find this insulting, and no I wont let it go, anymore than than you take umbridge to Allah being called a nonce.Once again,It wasnt my opinion.It was the opinion of Goverment Ministers.I really cant see why your adressing and insulting me, about an opinion that wasnt mine!


----------



## Fatstuff

latsius said:


> Dont get me wrong. Im not pointing a finger. Im merely debating.
> 
> But as yourself, i look to history to predict the outcomes of our society. And with a good browse thru the old books of brittania. You can easily see that religion has never ruled this land. Politics have. So unless david cammy and his compadres turn muslim. Ur safe. And i dont think the queen would wear a burkha. So each to thier own. Case closed. I think the media is making england shiver muslims just like in the 80's everyone was pointn fingers for the worlds evil at the irish and the russians. Its one big political gimmick.
> 
> As said before. If we ddnt like it here we wouldnt b here. N trust me we wouldnt change it for the world!
> 
> Plus u cant be on uk muscle and be rascist nwai. Cuz ur sus is most likely from pakistan. Ur alpha pharma from india. Ur other goods from egypt. And the damn romanians have there naposims. Etc etc etc... lol


Most ppls gear are more than likely to of been cooked up in some Del Boy bodybuilders kitchen lol


----------



## AK-26

essexboy said:


> AK,it wasnt about extremism,or historical conficts.It was about "poppy burning" I find this insulting, and no I wont let it go, anymore than than you take umbridge to Allah being called a nonce.Once again,It wasnt my opinion.It was the opinion of Goverment Ministers.I really cant see why your adressing and insulting me, about an opinion that wasnt mine!


The poppy burning I do 100% condemn along with extremism from any religion/race/political party.

My insult I still stand by as you're views just strike me as a veiled more articulate version of Pain2gains bullsh*t.

I would be offended if someone spoke badly about Islam the same way I would be if someone spoke badly of Christianity.

The reason I am commenting on your crap is because quite a few posts of yours I've ignored before, today I got some time on my hands so why not.

If someone hates all religion collectively that's fine, but don't go trying to tell others it doesn't god doesn't exist or tar all with the same brush.

I personally have a Muslim background, do I practice or even believe for that matter...no

But I wont stand for people talking boll*cks about Christianity or Islam as many people in my family follow both and find comfort in both.

I mean you and another member ripped into a silver member because he said he found god at 16, that is down to him... what do you gain by telling him he has "an imaginary friend"

OUR families both fought for democracy and for peace, they have the right to be remembered and celebrated with dignity as we are proud of them.

Democracy among many things is the right to choose what you believe without someone telling you its bullsh*t, not just the right to vote for who you want in government.

Some c*nts burn poppies as they are to bigoted to see sense, the KKK killed black people.... bad things happen, we cant tar everyone with the same brush.

Muslims are people like you and me.

Extremists are everywhere be it muslim, christian, jewish, white, black, industrialists, communists, environmentalists... the list is endless.


----------



## SSJay

I know everybody on here is anti-EDL recently, but can I get your honest views on things like this?











This doesn't bother you at all?


----------



## TryingToGetBig

resten said:


> I've listed many. Take your pick.


Sorry but you haven't, you just listed ways in which people are more likely to die.

I agree you as an individual are more likely to die in a car crash in the uk than a car bomb etc

However you or anyone else being killed in a car crash etc is not a national security risk.

The biggest threat to the UK Security are terrorists,

https://www.mi5.gov.uk/home/about-us/faqs-about-mi5/what-are-the-biggest-current-threats-to-national-security.html


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

SSJay said:


> I know everybody on here is anti-EDL recently, but can I get your honest views on things like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't bother you at all?


I dont think anyone in their right mind condones extremism weather it be spouted from an edl members or a radicalised muslim mouth


----------



## AK-26

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I dont think anyone in their right mind condones extremism weather it be spouted from an edl members or a radicalised muslim mouth


On top of that what the f*ck makes you think sharia law will be in place in a country that loves to strip when the sun comes out with a pint of stella in hand? :lol:

Be realistic people!

People have the right to march and protest, like they did for the Iraq war and that was all races and religions marching...

It didn't stop the war so what makes you think a march from a bunch of Muslims will guarantee sharia law and what not?


----------



## resten

TryingToGetBig said:


> Sorry but you haven't, you just listed ways in which people are more likely to die.
> 
> I agree you as an individual are more likely to die in a car crash in the uk than a car bomb etc
> 
> However you or anyone else being killed in a car crash etc is not a national security risk.
> 
> The biggest threat to the UK Security are terrorists,
> 
> https://www.mi5.gov.uk/home/about-us/faqs-about-mi5/what-are-the-biggest-current-threats-to-national-security.html


Do you go about your day thinking the most dangerous thing you face is a terrorist attack? Serious question


----------



## liam0810

AK-26 said:


> What do we want?
> 
> Porn!!!
> 
> When do we want it?
> 
> Now!!!
> 
> Or
> 
> What do we want?
> 
> To w*nk!
> 
> When do we want it?
> 
> Now!
> 
> I can work on a few more, want to make me campaign manager?


You're hired!

Actually if you think about it, all these problems between the EDL and muslims and whoever else they don't like, could all settle their problems with a good w4nk. i mean after you've had a w4nk who hear can be ar$ed to even talk, let alone argue?

Oh and ice cream, i think ice cream could sort a lot of problems out between people


----------



## TryingToGetBig

resten said:


> Do you go about your day thinking the most dangerous thing you face is a terrorist attack? Serious question


I'm always vigilant, part of the training.

Also I said uk security not my own.


----------



## resten

TryingToGetBig said:


> I'm always vigilant, part of the training.
> 
> Also I said uk security not my own.


Come on mate, can you answer the question directly please. It's too hard to keep read between the lines here


----------



## AK-26

liam0810 said:


> You're hired!
> 
> Actually if you think about it, all these problems between the EDL and muslims and whoever else they don't like, could all settle their problems with a good w4nk. i mean after you've had a w4nk who hear can be ar$ed to even talk, let alone argue?
> 
> Oh and ice cream, i think ice cream could sort a lot of problems out between people


Right so we need a way of giving each voter top quality free porn and a Ben & Jerrys connection....

I'm on it!


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I dont think anyone in their right mind condones extremism weather it be spouted from an edl members or a radicalised muslim mouth


To be fair, unless I missed the bit where one of them detonated a semtex vest, it looks like a couple of fairly peaceful protests. Note also that neither Stacey nor any of the other non-Muslims lining the route were beaten up. Chances of some passing Muslims being able to get as close to an EDL march without being attacked?

On the bright side, it's good to see that The Life Of Brian Reenactment Society are still getting the odd gig.


----------



## TryingToGetBig

resten said:


> Come on mate, can you answer the question directly please. It's too hard to keep read between the lines here


Ok I'll break it down to make it easier for you to understand.

The biggest threat to the UKs SECURITY is terrorists.

Is it the biggest threat to an individual? NO


----------



## liam0810

AK-26 said:


> Right so we need a way of giving each voter top quality free porn and a Ben & Jerrys connection....
> 
> I'm on it!


Yep porn & B&J's. Will solve pretty much all problems in the world


----------



## TryingToGetBig

Ian_Montrose said:


> To be fair, unless I missed the bit where one of them detonated a semtex vest, it looks like a couple of fairly peaceful protests. Note also that neither Stacey nor any of the other non-Muslims lining the route were beaten up. Chances of some passing Muslims being able to get as close to an EDL march without being attacked?
> 
> On the bright side, it's good to see that The Life Of Brian Reenactment Society are still getting the odd gig.


You taking the p1ss pal? There are Muslims in the EDL.


----------



## resten

TryingToGetBig said:


> Ok I'll break it down to make it easier for you to understand.
> 
> The biggest threat to the UKs SECURITY is terrorists.
> 
> Is it the biggest threat to an individual? NO


Another politician answer.

I'm going to read that as no, you don't walk around thinking a terrorist attack is the biggest threat you face.

Fair enough, nor do I. That's why I don't go on about Muslamic ray guns and the like.


----------



## TryingToGetBig

resten said:


> Another politician answer.
> 
> I'm going to read that as no, you don't walk around thinking a terrorist attack is the biggest threat you face.
> 
> Fair enough, nor do I. That's why I don't go on about Muslamic ray guns and the like.


See your so worked up about Muslims that's all you think about. I never said uks biggest threat was Muslims. I said terrorists, and you jumped on Muslims. Now who's the racist lol


----------



## essexboy

resten said:


> Come on mate, can you answer the question directly please. It's too hard to keep read between the lines here


Jesus mate.Dont you really get it.? ill try and explain as I did earlier.Someone (I forget who) Stated that " The biggest threat to UK SECURITY comes from Islamic terrorists"

Ok have you got that.YOU then posted a list, of Homcides from around the world.Many of these murders WERE NOT from terrorists,but lone gunmen, spurned teenagers etc.

Then for some strange reason , you listed many ways to die, that were more likely than at that hands of a terrorist.We all agree that most of us are more likelly to die from cancer or a car crash.

HOWEVER, the THREAT WAS TO UK SECURITY,not more likely ways to die!

Do YOU get it now?


----------



## resten

TryingToGetBig said:


> See your so worked up about Muslims that's all you think about. I never said uks biggest threat was Muslims. I said terrorists, *and you jumped on Muslims*. Now who's the racist lol





resten said:


> Muslamic ray guns *and the like*.


Please do highlight where I have jumped on Muslims.

I have, in fact, jumped on the stupid EDL cvnt who reckons we're all going to get killed by said Muslamic ray guns.


----------



## resten

essexboy said:


> Jesus mate.Dont you really get it.? ill try and explain as I did earlier.Someone (I forget who) Stated that " The biggest threat to UK SECURITY comes from Islamic terrorists"
> 
> Ok have you got that.YOU then posted a list, of Homcides from around the world.Many of these murders WERE NOT from terrorists,but lone gunmen, spurned teenagers etc.
> 
> Then for some strange reason , you listed many ways to die, that were more likely than at that hands of a terrorist.We all agree that most of us are more likelly to die from cancer or a car crash.
> 
> HOWEVER, the THREAT WAS TO UK SECURITY,not more likely ways to die!
> 
> Do YOU get it now?


Please, do explain the difference between "UK security" and the security of every single person who lives in the UK.


----------



## essexboy

resten said:


> Please, do explain the difference between "UK security" and the security of every single person who lives in the UK.


Are you taking the p!ss?


----------



## resten

essexboy said:


> Are you taking the p!ss?


Nope.


----------



## TryingToGetBig

resten said:


> Please do highlight where I have jumped on Muslims.
> 
> I have, in fact, jumped on the stupid EDL cvnt who reckons we're all going to get killed by said Muslamic ray guns.


Ok, I don't need to guess that we both agree that guys a few tools short of a full box.

Do you honestly feel that the terrorists living within the UK and international, are not a threat to the uk?


----------



## resten

TryingToGetBig said:


> Ok, I don't need to guess that we both agree that guys a few tools short of a full box.
> 
> Do you honestly feel that the terrorists living within the UK and international, are not a threat to the uk?


FFS, where exactly have I said that. In fact, I'm now having to repeat myself for people who won't read the whole thread and just jump in.

*Yes, I feel that the terrorists living within the UK and internationally are a threat to the UK.*

Do I think that should be anyone's biggest concern on a day to day basis? No.


----------



## resten

Right. I'm bored sh1tless of arguing with people with diametrically opposed views to the majority.

*I'm leaving this thread not to return*. I think I've made my views clear. If you don't like them, fine, but *don't expect any more replies to any points raised*. I hate to think how long I've wasted in this thread.

This thread has taught me a lot about some people on here. Good and bad.


----------



## essexboy

resten said:


> Nope.


UK SECURITY is (not suprisingly) The SECURITY OF THE UK! In other words;The Government of the UK is of the opinion, "That any terrorrist attack,carried out in the UK, will LIKELY be from Islaimic terrorists".It used to be the IRA.Probably for a 100 years.

It has f.uck all to do with most of us worry about on a day to day basis! If you were worried about this , you likely wouldnt leave the house.Yes, Im more concerned about developing cancer,or aquiring the mental condition you clearly have! (That last bit was a joke)


----------



## Paz1982

resten said:


> Right. I'm bored sh1tless of arguing with people with diametrically opposed views to the majority.
> 
> *I'm leaving this thread not to return*. I think I've made my views clear. If you don't like them, fine, but don't expect any more replies to any points raised. I hate to think how long I've wasted in this thread.
> 
> This thread has taught me a lot about some people on here. Good and bad.


noooooooooo


----------



## anaboliclove

resten said:


> FFS, where exactly have I said that. In fact, I'm now having to repeat myself for people who won't read the whole thread and just jump in.
> 
> *Yes, I feel that the terrorists living within the UK and internationally are a threat to the UK.*
> 
> Do I think that should be anyone's biggest concern on a day to day basis? No.


Fcuk off then annoying little man if your still around in 50yrs lets see if you still think muslims are lovely peace loving ppl


----------



## zack amin

anaboliclove said:


> Fcuk off then annoying little man if your still around in 50yrs lets see if you still think muslims are lovely peace loving ppl


I still love you resten I wont do any of that nasty ****, promise



resten said:


> Nope.


----------



## Ashcrapper

bloody muslims!


----------



## anaboliclove

our gov has just increased our intel budget spending by £154 000,000 that's on top of the already £1.9 000,000,000 it spends on it when every other public service faces severe austerity cuts sort of sets alarm bells ringing don't you think there concerned about something. mmmmm wonder what. If you got chance to speak to any intelligence expert he would tell you Islamic extremism is the biggest threat by far I can assure you


----------



## Ashcrapper

anaboliclove said:


> our gov has just increased our intel budget spending by £154 000,000 that's on top of the already £1.9 000,000,000 it spends on it when every other public service faces severe austerity cuts sort of sets alarm bells ringing don't you think there concerned about something. mmmmm wonder what. If you got chance to speak to any intelligence expert he would tell you Islamic extremism is the biggest threat by far I can assure you


and godzilla. I'm surprised its not been mentioned to be quite honest. saw a documentary called Pacific Rim the other week, some crazy stuff


----------



## zack amin

Ashcrapper said:


> bloody muslims!


trouble causers, the lot of em


----------



## Ashcrapper

zack amin said:


> trouble causers, the lot of em


did I read right that you are one of them as you seem ok


----------



## SSJay

AK-26 said:


> On top of that what the f*ck makes you think sharia law will be in place in a country that loves to strip when the sun comes out with a pint of stella in hand? :lol:
> 
> Be realistic people!
> 
> People have the right to march and protest, like they did for the Iraq war and that was all races and religions marching...
> 
> It didn't stop the war so what makes you think a march from a bunch of Muslims will guarantee sharia law and what not?


I don't mate, I posted those videos as I wanted to see if they got the same sort of reaction the edl videos got on this thread.. One edl video was posted and loads of posters jumped on it, with "inbreads" "idiots" "scumbags" uneducated morons" funnily enough my videos haven't had the same sort of reaction, no bad comments whatsoever..infact one poster even sticking up for them with it looks like a peacful protest lol even though they were saying British police go to hell.. With banners saying muslims will conquer the world.. Go figure..


----------



## Ashcrapper

SSJay said:


> I don't mate, I posted those videos as I wanted to see if they got the same sort of reaction the edl videos got on this thread.. One edl video was posted and loads of posters jumped on it, with "inbreads" "idiots" "scumbags" uneducated morons" funnily enough my videos haven't had the same sort of reaction, no bad comments whatsoever..infact one poster even sticking up for them with it looks like a peacful protest lol even though they were saying British police go to hell.. With banners saying muslims will conquer the world.. Go figure..


just had a quick look. they didnt look like very nice people either.


----------



## AK-26

SSJay said:


> I don't mate, I posted those videos as I wanted to see if they got the same sort of reaction the edl videos got on this thread.. One edl video was posted and loads of posters jumped on it, with "inbreads" "idiots" "scumbags" uneducated morons" funnily enough my videos haven't had the same sort of reaction, no bad comments whatsoever..infact one poster even sticking up for them with it looks like a peacful protest lol even though they were saying British police go to hell.. With banners saying muslims will conquer the world.. Go figure..


Lol if you actually read my post I just stated a couple of things.

1- They have the right to protest as do you and I and the EDL, It doesn't mean you or I may like or agree but thats democracy for you.

2- The conquering the world theory is a joke...

3- That a march by some Muslims isn't going to bring sharia law to the UK, the same way the EDL will not stop extremist... In fact probably quite the opposite.

4- I asked wtf makes you think sharia law would come to the UK seeing as the sun bathing and stella doesn't go hand in hand with sharia law.

At which point was any condoning of the march done?


----------



## SSJay

AK-26 said:


> Lol if you actually read my post I just stated a couple of things.
> 
> 1- They have the right to protest as do you and I and the EDL, It doesn't mean you or I may like or agree but thats democracy for you.
> 
> *I never said they didnt so why are you telling me this?*
> 
> 2- The conquering the world theory is a joke...
> 
> *It was a joke? I thought jokes where suposed to be funny? How do you know that was a joke?*
> 
> 3- That a march by some Muslims isn't going to bring sharia law to the UK, the same way the EDL will not stop extremist... In fact probably quite the opposite.
> 
> *Yep I've already agreed with you on this so pretty pointless*
> 
> 4- I asked wtf makes you think sharia law would come to the UK seeing as the sun bathing and stella doesn't go hand in hand with sharia law.
> 
> *I dont think it will I have explained exactly above why I posted those videos so before you tell me to re-read your post I sugest you practice what you preach first and go and re-read mine*
> 
> At which point was any condoning of the march done?[/
> 
> *Again did I say you did? So why are you asking me this?*


----------



## AK-26

SSJay said:


> Is this a trick question?
> 
> Because you quoted me... why else?


----------



## zack amin

Ashcrapper said:


> did I read right that you are one of them as you seem ok


im ok me, I wouldn't lie


----------



## SSJay

AK-26 said:


> I was answering your question, you may not of quoted me directly but I was guessing it was aimed at me considering I posted those vids? And telling you I agreed that I don't think sharia law will succeed in this country. I then explained why I posted those videos on here, no tricks whatsoever.


----------



## AK-26

SSJay said:


> It was aimed generally but i see how you could think that.
> 
> See the things we can achieve through communication.... its beautiful.
> 
> You asked and I answered, I asked and you answered.
> 
> We're still friends and everybodys having a good time!


----------



## tioc

Ian_Montrose said:


> For info, I grew up in Glasgow. I've been verbally abused and physically attacked on countless occasions in the name of religion. Not once was that ever by any Muslim though, and Glasgow has a very large Muslim population. I can't recall even being looked at in an aggressive manner by a Muslim. If they harbour a deep-seated desire to go all Jihadi on my ass they hide it very well.


Ahhh the joys of "what school do you go to wee man".....................


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

50 pages no locks or bans? must be the heat


----------



## Sc4mp0

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> 50 pages no locks or bans? must be the heat


Or maybe they realised its more fun if they join in with us laughing at the uneducated chimps and not locking threads.


----------



## Pain2Gain

essexboy said:


> Thanks for that.Thats now two members who have chosen to hurl insults.Insults which I frankly find unjustified.I like to know what has led you to that conclusion? All I posted was facts, from Goverment ministers, and think tanks.Perhaps my request, that it would benefit harmony, if a Muslim apologised, for his fellow Muslims disrepecting my familys memories.
> 
> For that request,I was called a c.unt, and then offered justification for disrespecting my families loss.Well done both of you are a credit to your understanding, compassionate faith.


Don't be silly you should of learnt by now this there only form of communication when ever confronted with the fact there peaceful people contain some the most sick in the head crazy ass people, dangerous deluded fools currently on this planet.

They just can't accept it and have to wave the race card at every oppurtunity sadly been allthey have that has any weight behind it (to some anyway depending if it bothers you been called a name) because your obviously just a racist xxxxxxxxxxxxxx whatever to make such an observation.


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> and godzilla. I'm surprised its not been mentioned to be quite honest. saw a documentary called Pacific Rim the other week, some crazy stuff


Made me snort!


----------



## latsius

Boys.... quick moment of madness.... its the English defence leauge yes? Currys arnt english. Nor is french toast. What about tesco selling hamburgers n french fries? Chinese tea in our cups. German cars. Spanish footballers. Lets keep england english.. how about the next protest be about these non english things?

Or is driving an rs5 and an wearing an italian suit while ronaldo kicks a football on the japanese sony telly your scottish wife brought you last xmas whilr drinking australian fosters ordering a italian pizza on the safe side of keeping england english?........


----------



## anaboliclove

liam0810 said:


> Fcuk marching against Islam and all that. Should be marching against Dave Cam banning porn! It's like nazi Germany


 hahaha porn is the fcukin first thing muslims would ban


----------



## Sub-Zero

What stupid idiots.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## AleisterCrowley

TBH the trouble at these marches is always started by UAF.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

AleisterCrowley said:


> TBH the trouble at these marches is always started by UAF.


Always?


----------



## AleisterCrowley

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Always?


Yes,pretty much.Before you ask I've never been to or are involved with the edl but UAF have just started to disrupt and be violent towards UKIP recently,plus all the police reports and youtube videos don't do UAF any favours.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

AleisterCrowley said:


> Yes,pretty much.*Before you ask I've never been to or are involved* with the edl but UAF have just started to disrupt and be violent towards UKIP recently,plus all the police reports and youtube videos don't do UAF any favours.


How can you be so sure just by watching a couple of youtube videos? I personally think both sides have far too much time on their hands


----------



## AleisterCrowley

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> How can you be so sure just by watching a couple of youtube videos? I personally think both sides have far too much time on their hands


I also think they could do more positive stuff with there free time but there have also been a few channel 4 documentaries and the UAF are funded by the unions who fund the labour party and there chairman is Ken Livingston(former mayor of London).There basically a bunch of Bolsheviks that are having there crimes ignored by the system because there funded by the system.


----------



## banjodeano

Sub-Zero said:


> What stupid idiots.. :lol: :lol:


they are moaning like hell.....but are they not wearing Burkas....


----------



## Sub-Zero

banjodeano said:


> they are moaning like hell.....but are they not wearing Burkas....


haha it's okay for them to wear Burkas as if anyone objects, then they'll hurt them with their muslamic ray guns :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Sub-Zero said:


> What stupid idiots.. :lol: :lol:


ahahahahahahahahahahahaha 

fkin thick cnuts


----------



## tioc

AleisterCrowley said:


> I also think they could do more positive stuff with there free time but there have also been a few channel 4 documentaries and the UAF are funded by the unions who fund the labour party and there chairman is Ken Livingston(former mayor of London).There basically a bunch of Bolsheviks that are having there crimes ignored by the system because there funded by the system.


Labour party....... Bolshevik ??


----------



## AleisterCrowley

tioc said:


> Labour party....... Bolshevik ???
> 
> View attachment 131186
> [/QUOT
> 
> If you look at labours history they have some very close ties with communist ideals.They used to be called the communist labour party but they changed there name after ww2 because of the cold war.Also research the history of Gordon Brown,harriet Harman, jack straw and the Milliband brothers.


----------



## tioc

Cool story Bro


----------



## anaboliclove

Do you still think Muslims aren't the biggest threat to Britton naive idiots if not #benfoley


----------



## Youngchelsea92

They are, in general, tramps who have no place in society. No level of intelligence and just want to belong to something. Rejected by violent football groups due to their lack of an IQ level and poor dress sense/oral health they move to the next closest thing where anyone in the world can be accepted, the EDL. It's actually very unfortunate that we have the EDL as now anyone who condemns Islam is labelled an EDL idiot, where lets be honest Islam has many short comings and is responsible for not controlling its extremists in parts of the world. I don't like Islam. But I don't like any religion to be honest. And I definitely don't like the EDL.

As for the anti fascist groups that oppose the EDL, they are the worst of all. A very confused bunch of students and the odd unwashed squatter type 60 year old hippies. They team up with extremist Muslim groups to cause havoc alongside the EDL, including behaviour like ripping up floral tributes to Lee Rigby (RIP). Do they not realise if we lived under an Islamic state these anti fascists would be the first to be imprisoned for their beliefs, it's people like Lee Rigby that fight for their freedom to protest on our streets.

So yes, it is possible to hate BOTH sides on these marches.


----------



## immy

Both sides have idiots to be honest and more and more Muslim bashing leads to more british Muslims turning to the extremists as they love being the supporting shoulder then manipulate the **** out of these young lads who have very little understanding of Arabic and are brainwashed it's like me asking my friend who's Christian to read the bible but read it in Latin or Hebrew then tell me what It means I think we can see what I'm getting at.


----------

